#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-05
<Hoyt> Hi , anyone here ?
<Hoyt> I received an email captioned "Information needed for QMuttNotifier"
<chiatello> Hi, could anyone here give me advice about installing software that isn't in an apt repository?
<chiatello> Is there any way to notify apt that you have installed an application from source?
<chiatello> so that it could be removed via apt or to avoid conflicts
<JanC> chiatello should stay around longer... (yes, that is possible)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-06
<coolstar-pc> How do I include libpcre in my gcc project?
<coolstar-pc> What is the equivilant of the PHP "preg_match" function in PCRE+C++?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-07
<jo-erlend> morning everyone.
<jo-erlend> The backlog of this channel is becoming more depressing for each day.
<jo-erlend> we need to do something about it.
<ajmitch> jo-erlend: you mean the near-complete lack of activity for much of the day?
<JanC> ajmitch: the lack of activity is mostly because of the lack of responsiveness...
<JanC> for some reason, many people with the knowledge app developers need aren't here...
<jalcine> is there like a Ubuntu HIG doc?
<JanC> jalcine: currently there isn't a unified doc AFAIK
<jalcine> JanC: if not here, then in #u-unity, #u-desktop, #u-devel..
<jalcine> I've been itching for it.
<jalcine> Building Qt apps for Ubuntu is quite a task..
<JanC> jalcine: I would think the reason for this channel is to be one place to ask questions  ☺
<JanC> instead of trying to figure out which of the 50 other channels that might be appropriate...
<jalcine> true
<JanC> i think the GNOME HIG applies to most Ubuntu things, but there is also some additional stuff related to Unity, indicators, lenses, etc.
<jalcine> Hmm. Then a tango with the GNOME HIG is up next..
<jalcine> JanC: in regards to assistance, I do stay here just to provide that, the most of what I know.
<JanC> and I think mhall119 might be working on something more integrated (or at least he might have prodding the right people to write that as a goal)
<JanC> jalcine: right, but we don't know evrything, and having unity, ubuntuone, etc. people around & active would help a lot
<jalcine> true.
<mhall119> JanC: HIG?
<JanC> Human Interface Guidelines
<mhall119> yeah, but I'm not doing anything along those lines
<JanC> basically, tells app developers how to design UI
<mhall119> I'm just trying to get all the Unity bits *documented*
<JanC> mhall119: I'd say that's part of it  ;)
<mhall119> maybe,  it's more of a "what is" though, not a "what should be"
<JanC> if anybody wants to integrate in a proper way
<mhall119> yes, that's true, dpm and I are working on docs developers will need to integrate with Ubuntu technology
<JanC> I'd say a consistent UI is at least as important as API technicalities for that  ;)
<jalcine> It's vital.
<jalcine> It gives a sense of ... Unity. :P
<mhall119> JanC: I'd agree, but that's out of my scope
<jalcine> no pun intented.
<jalcine> The design team should be on that.
<JanC> mhall119: then kick whomever is responsible for that  ;)
 * jalcine gives mhall119 +F flag.
<mhall119> JanC: I know there is work already underway on that in a couple of areas
<jalcine> lol
<mhall119> previously we just defaulted to the GNOME HIG, but with Unity we now have to define our own
<JanC> oh, and while I am talking about this, tell Canonical people that they should never be allowed to release software that doesn't have a manpage and other documentation  :P
<JanC> people on the server team, the installer team, etc. seem to understand this very well (but then again, many of them have roots in Debian, etc.)
 * jalcine hides his code.
<mhall119> JanC: you know my authority over people in Canonical is about as good as yours right?
<ajmitch> mhall119: but you know the secret handshakes :)
<JanC> right  :P
<mhall119> ajmitch: you're not supposed to tell people about the handshakes
<ajmitch> sorry
<mhall119> I mean, uh, what handshakes?
<ajmitch> TINC, right?
<mhall119> UnknownAcronymException: What is TINC?
<ajmitch> there is no cabal
<mhall119> oh yeah definitely, definitely no cabal
<mhall119> the council of elders forbids it
<jalcine> lol
<jalcine> you guys are awesome.
<JanC> enough joking ;) , and you probably know better how to get the documentation message over than I do...
<jalcine> must be sahweet working there.
<mhall119> JanC: "beg, bribe and steal" has been my method to date
<mhall119> courses, 'steal' is hard when there's nothing there, and 'bribe' is hard when you have nothing anybody wants
<ajmitch> JanC: sorry, I shall not joke about such things :)
<jo-erlend> ajmitch, pretty much empty for weeks, it looks like.
<ajmitch> jo-erlend: do you think it's too many people looking for answers & not enough people knowing?
<jo-erlend> mhall119, I'm very interested in following the documentation work for Unity stuff. Do you have some place for it?
 * ajmitch has mostly seen useful unity documentation on the wiki & on blogs
<jo-erlend> it's been a very moving target, you know. But it's very important to have some basic documentation so that we can start making more examples and tutorials.
<jalcine> ajmitch: it might be that.
<ajmitch> certainly, I think it'll be a bit more of a stable platform from precise onwards
<jo-erlend> ajmitch, oh, and it's not really that I'm worried that questions go unanswered. It's more that if people never see anything going on here, they stop coming. They the channel doesn't become more active, so more people stop coming, etc. Activity grows activity.
<ajmitch> jo-erlend: right, which can be why it's hard to grow a community as well :)
<jalcine> Indeed.y
<mhall119> jo-erlend: all I'm doing is asking which wiki docs are still accurate, getting them updated, and then dpm is just doing a copy/paste of them into developer.u.c
<jalcine> You know what sucks sometimes? Writing tests.
<jalcine> Sometimes it's hard to know _what_ to test.
<ajmitch> yes, writing tests can be quite a challenge
<jalcine> It's a bit easier with pesky bugs.
<jo-erlend> mhall119, right. That's somewhat difficult to follow. And by the way; does Unity API versions correspond to Unity versions?
<mhall119> jo-erlend: I believe so, yes
<jo-erlend> I wish we could have a bug/issue tracker for development tools. For instance, I have no idea how to add a counter to an indicator menuitem and as far as I can tell, it isn't explained in the API docs.
<ajmitch> there's at least a LP project for developer.ubuntu.com, but I think there should be something for the platform overall
<mhall119> jo-erlend: you mean for the message indicator?
<mhall119> or a launcher?
<jo-erlend> mhall119, not launchers. Indicators. Is it special for the message menu?
<mhall119> it's the only one that has any kind of "counter" that I know of
<jo-erlend> Right. I hadn't really thought about that. :)
<ajmitch> you mean the bubble on the right-hand side of the menu item?
<jo-erlend> yes
<ajmitch> I suspect that it's a fairly custom menu item in the messaging indicator
 * ajmitch wonders how that's represented over dbus
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-08
<mhall119> jo-erlend: still about?
<jo-erlend> mhall119, strangely enough :)
<mhall119> jo-erlend: http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2011/01/16/working-with-the-ubuntu-messaging-menu has some python examples for setting an item with a count in the message menu
<mhall119> I'm not sure if it's still accurate or not
<mhall119> (this is one of the things I've been working to discover)
<jo-erlend> mhall119, ah. Interesting. Thanks…
<dpm> good morning all
<jalcine> Anyone here fancy Docbook?
<jalcine> If so, is it recommended for package documentation of apps?
 * ajmitch hasn't really had the joy of using it
<jalcine> KDE uses it in conjunction with KHelpCenter to generate documentation; works like a charm.
<jalcine> But I was wondering how I could do the same for GNOME Help Center.
<jalcine> Wow, think I figured it out.
<jalcine> Going to write a blog-post about it because that was NOT easy.
<jalcine> However, the need to provide documentation with an application can prove that your program's not intuitive enough that user X can look at it and figure out how to use it.
<jalcine> Hm, okay, got a variable (X-GNOME-DocPath)
<jalcine> Now to expand that on a KDE system, lol.
<jalcine> Oh wait, that just goes into the desktop file.
<jalcine> Sweet.
<jalcine> Drat, I don't know if it should be a full path or relative path, and if the latter to where...
<dpm> jalcine, if your app is GTK-based, the recommended format for documentation is Mallard
<dpm> you can see how it works creating a quickly test project:
 * dpm runs it
<dpm> argh, quickly throws an error
<dpm> filing a bug...
<jalcine> I'll look into that.
<dpm> try running 'quickly create ubuntu-application testdoc'
<jalcine> Gotta pull in quickly, hold on.
<jalcine> http://playingwithsid.blogspot.com/2009/10/getting-started-with-mallard-help.html << makes it look quite easy.
<jalcine> Got an error saying there's no 'create' command
<jalcine> I'm confused :$
<jalcine> Lol, wow, I forgot to install quickly-ubuntu-template.
<jalcine> Hmm, I'm debating whether or not if I should have a debdiff to my package to make tests run after build-time of the core app.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-03-09
<theGrowingNoise> i'm trying to install quickly on precise beta1
<theGrowingNoise> getting these errors:
<theGrowingNoise> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/atk1.0/libatk1.0-dev_2.3.91-0ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.180 80]
<theGrowingNoise> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/atk1.0/libatk1.0-doc_2.3.91-0ubuntu1_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.180 80]
<theGrowingNoise> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxi/libxi-dev_1.5.99.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.180 80]
<theGrowingNoise> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-distutils-extra/python-distutils-extra_2.32-1_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.180 80]
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-04
<odra> Hey
<zyal> clear
<zyal> omgash this chanell is so dead
<zyal> any one herea glade + pythone xpert?
<odra> zyal: Not me.
<zyal> Arr..
<zyal> Do you code guis?
<odra> Kind of :D
<odra> zyal: They look like this though http://i.imgur.com/P6NRFVT.png
<zyal> whats wrong with that?
<zyal> What do you use?
<odra> Python
<odra> But i don't use Glade, I add the widgets in __init__()
<zyal> Does that have some apparent advatages?
<odra> I don't think so.
<odra> But if I had to name one I would say that you would never have problems with Glade
<zyal> hmm okeh =D
<odra> Hey non-existent people :D
<odra> Still nobody here I see.
<odra> Still noone here.
<stqn> noone.
<odra> OMG SOMEONE TALKED
<odra> Phew, that scared me for a moment.
<odra> What do people normally use with gtk for application preferences?
<stqn> what do you mean?
<odra> Exactly what I said.
<odra> What do people use to save/load preferences in gtk?
<stqn> odra: I think Gtk is a library to create GUIs, saving preferences has nothing to do with it. But maybe I’m wrong.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-05
<bbj_za> ave all
<odra> Hey people :D
<stqn> Hi
<odra> stqn: I think you are the only person here ever.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-06
<odra> Salutations, silent non-existential beings of #ubuntu-app-devel.
<stqn> Should I answer again? :P
<odra> stqn: You are one of the two people in this chat that ever say anything.
<ae0000> app dev on ubuntu - there seems to be lots of different ways to go about it.... i can see how this is a good thing... but in some ways its a bad thing. what are you people (who are making apps) using?
<ae0000> the mobile side of things seems to be pushing qml etc. while desktop apps seem to push python etc.... very confusing as to which way i should sink resources into
<stqn> ae0000: there are probably technologies best suited to what you want to do
<ae0000> fair enough... i'd like to make an app that works on mobile / tablet and to a lesser extent desktop.
<ae0000> i'd prefer to use python.. .but will suck up qml etc. if needs be
<ae0000> any suggestions?
<stqn> not really, sorry :)
<odra> ae0000: I'm making a image viewer in PyGObject with python3 and gtk3.2 :)
<stqn> I program in C, C++ (when I’m forced to), and bash
<ae0000> thanks for your thoughts. will crack on with python then i think
<coder2> where can i find a advanced tutorial for quickly?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-07
<stqn> hi
<smalliv> Hello everyone I am new at Ubuntu development and have one question about development in Quickly, if somebody have a 2 minutes spare time
<smalliv> Hello ?
<stqn> hi, just ask your question, maybe someone will answer
<stqn> (probably not :P)
<smalliv>  I started and finished first tutorial , the one with screencast how to develop first App( simple browser). So I followed instructions and my App works but when I enter url in urlentry field I am getting error: cannot resolve proxy hostname, and a button "try again" i tried to access multiple websites with this simple app. So, my question is about mine implementation of WebKit, because I can run application, also i can print 
<smalliv> but it seems WebKit can't access web sites. I am using Chromoum and Firefox and when I enter Url I can access everything. But in this sample app it is impossible ? Why ?
<smalliv> Error is "Unable to load page  Problem occurred while loading the URL http://www.google.com/  Cannot resolve proxy hostname ()". So this is question
<smalliv> If somebody have time to give me a hint it would be great! thanks
<smalliv> Well, I will wait here, if somebody have solution.
<stqn> I don’t… just in case you’re wondering.
<smalliv> Ok, thanks. I just find out for IRC channel. I will try later and figure out myself.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-08
<tgm4883> Is this a good place to ask questions about why when I build a package locally, it all works out fine, but when I build it in a PPA, it's missing a bunch of files?
<rmannibucau> Hi guys, i saw tomcat is in default packages available on ubuntu
<rmannibucau> since tomee is an enhanced tomcat (with JavaEE 6 features) i wonder if it could possible to get it by default too?
<Mirv> join, join, join :) I had missed this one, just hanging at #ubuntu-touch
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-09
<Kris_away> I currently have a game client written in OpenGL 2.1+, is there an easy way to develop for ES 2.0 on desktop and simulate the mobile environment like android and ios can? Ideally I'd like to have a single-source game, as in es2 for desktop and mobile, it's not a graphically intensive game.
<chars> hello
<mefrio> hi...is USC for mobile being developed?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-03-10
<marjinal1st> hi, i want to use GTK ListView in my app, but i want it to be just like "Android ListView using layouts". I mean not only strings, also other objects (such as images and links) should be in that ListView. how can i do that?
<TempAcc> Hi!
<TempAcc> Anyone here?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-03
<asdffdsa> A week or so ago, I saw on g+ that someone was offering to design icons for Ubuntu apps.  Does anyone know who that was?
<asdffdsa> I can't find the post anymore unfortunately
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy What if Cats & Dogs Had Opposable Thumbs Day! :-D
<rpadovani> asdffdsa, https://plus.google.com/+SamHewitt/posts/ZdnL8cfTYaF
<rpadovani> mhall119, FYI, I published a translation of your article about the name of Ubuntu for Phones this morning :-)
<rpadovani> http://blog.rpadovani.com/it/2014/03/non-esiste-touch-e-semplicemente-ubuntu/
<JoshStrobl> Good morning everyone
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you know if there are still known issues in webbrower-app AP tests on mako that make it fail on CI ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, not that I know of
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hmm, ok, just got more mako failures
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, got a link that I can look at?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5609/console
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: looks like after stopping the app after one test, all the others can't find the app anymore
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: comes from https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-content-picker-2/+merge/209020
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, there’s only one failure in that test run
<oSoMoN> FAIL: webbrowser_app.tests.test_content_pick.TestContentPickerIntegration.test_image_picker_pick_image
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: interesting, I was interpreting all these ERROR messages as errors in the test run
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: that one really failing is my fault I guess, looking into it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, just grep for "FAIL:"
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: after saying "show full log" otherwise you don't see any FAIL:
<rpadovani> hey popey, hope you had a great weekend :-) We all see your cat on twitter, it's a star now :D
<rpadovani> Could you ping someone from design team for bug 1286946 please?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1286946 in Ubuntu UX "Operators '−' '÷', '×' are very small comparing to displayed numbers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286946
<ybon> oSoMoN: thanks for merging the endOfDay thing on calendar :)
<ybon> I'm about to add a test, but first I try to run the actual ones
<ybon> Error gives me "QtTest" is not installed, but I've installed qtdeclarative5-dev-tools
<ybon> any idea?
<oSoMoN> ybon, I haven’t actually merged it, only approved, but as far as I’m concerned it’s good to merge
<oSoMoN> ybon, install qtdeclarative5-test-plugin
<ybon> ah, thanks, lets test that
<ybon> (ah ok, I'm not familiar with lp workflow )
<ybon> 100% tests passed, 0 tests failed out of 1
<ybon> great :)
<ybon> thanks again
<oSoMoN> ybon, quick question about your branch: is there a good reason for not setting the seconds to 59 as well?
<oSoMoN> and actually, to be even more accurate, the milliseconds should be set to 999
<oSoMoN> it probably doesn’t really matter though
<ybon> oSoMoN: no good reason, I just though that we will never deal with seconds in calendar
<oSoMoN> ybon, ok
<ybon> but I can change this with no problem, maybe it's more consistent anyway
<oSoMoN> ybon, would you mind setting the seconds to 59, just to be future-proof? let’s leave milliseconds alone, I think it should be safe
<ybon> ok :)
<oSoMoN> ybon, and btw, I think you can just do date.setHours(23,59,59), no need to pass extra 0s for unused parameters
<oSoMoN> ah, wait, no, ignore that last comment
<oSoMoN> your approach is correct
<oSoMoN> so it should be date.setHours(23,59,59,0)
<ybon> yep, doing it right now
<ybon> oSoMoN: pushed :)
<ybon> oSoMoN: I've also worked on this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/ubuntu-calendar-app/DatePicker but I need (at least) two things to be able to send a MR
<ybon> maybe you know the answers
<ybon> one is: how to acces the DatePicker with autopilot
<ybon> other is: do we want that startDate and endDate can be in different days?
<oSoMoN> ybon, it looks like the UITK doesn’t expose an autopilot emulator for the DatePicker, that’s a bug
<oSoMoN> ybon, can you please file it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+filebug ? I’ll confirm it
<oSoMoN> zsombi, does the DatePicker component have an autopilot emulator?
<oSoMoN> ybon, regarding the use of different days, I don’t know, that would be a question for the design team
<ybon> ok
<ybon> I will wait for zsombi answer and then fill a bug if needed
<ybon> thanks
<ybon> oSoMoN: how can I ask the design team? #noob
<aquarius> grargh why doesn't Tab move to the next field QML why would you not build this in it's been the standard for thirty years why aaarrarraraagh
<oSoMoN> aquarius, the notion of "next field" is not so straighforward, but it can be easily implemented
<oSoMoN> ybon, actually, I don’t know who is in charge of design for calendar-app these days, popey might know
<aquarius> oSoMoN, yeah, I know why it is, and it's a lot more complicated than I'm suggesting, I'm just totally wired to hit Tab and every time it doesn't work I want to cry :)
<oSoMoN> heh, I know what you mean  :)
<zsombi> oSoMoN: no, it doesn't have
<oSoMoN> zsombi, it’s gonna be needed for application developers to tests their apps
<zsombi> oSoMoN: I know, iahmad started to get emulators for Pickers, but that MR got forgotten... and we couldn't reach that yet so we can continue with DatePicker & PickerPanel :(
<oSoMoN> zsombi, is there a bug report to track the lack of emulator?
<zsombi> oSoMoN: don't think so...
<xromeoo> hi there?
 * xromeoo slaps Ursinha around a bit with a large trout
<popey> xromeoo: there's 100+ people here. We're not all going to say hello.
<popey> but, hello.
<nerochiaro> zsombi: do you know if when launching an app via the URL handler there is a way to pass additional parameters to the app ? like a query string that gets translated into cmd line options or something like that ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN:  ^
<zsombi> nerochiaro: unfortunately I don't know about that, sorry :(
<nerochiaro> zsombi: do you know where it is implemented in the SDK ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/ucurihandler.*
<zsombi> nerochiaro: the UriHandlerObject takes a string list as uris, so I assume you can get some extra stuff thru... though not sure
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'll look into that
<zsombi> nerochiaro: or ask loicm
<asdffdsa> rpadovani: thank you
<asdffdsa> Does anyone know how to get in touch with Sam Hewitt outside of g+?
<asdffdsa> I'd rather not make an account if I can avoid it
<popey> asdffdsa: snwh on irc
<asdffdsa> popey: thank you
<popey> np
<JoshStrobl> Hey popey, there is an bug on the Ubuntu Developer Portal (one of many) that I'd like to personally fix (mainly to speed up the fixing of a fairly mundane bug). Is there a way I can directly contribute to the portal? (Bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1286833)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1286833 in Ubuntu App Developer site "UbuntuUI.Toolbar Example Is Not Valid HTML" [Undecided,New]
<popey> hey JoshStrobl
<JoshStrobl> Figured you guys have your hands full as it is.
<popey> heh
<JoshStrobl> A couple other bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1286651 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1286634 (second link needs consensus)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1286651 in Ubuntu App Developer site "404 | Community | Developer.Ubuntu.Com" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1286634 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Installing the SDK page | Icon Incorrect" [Undecided,New]
<popey> JoshStrobl: not sure where the data for that is, the site code seems to be at lp:ubuntudeveloperportal but not sure about the content
<JoshStrobl> Yea I noticed that.
<nik90> JoshStrobl: actually the icon is correct
<nik90> it is the blue one
<popey> ooh, i have a logon to the site
 * popey rummages
<JoshStrobl> nik90: Then why did is it showing up as the image I linked to?
<JoshStrobl> the imgur
<nik90> JoshStrobl: no idea..but while I was on 13.10 & 14.04, I got the new icon
<JoshStrobl> I am on 13.10 and the package is up-to-date (like...literally re-installed yesterday)
<popey> JoshStrobl: I can't find it, ping mhall119
<JoshStrobl> mhall119: Batman, where are you?
<popey> he's US based, so will be around soon.
<JoshStrobl> Ah yea I suppose it is early there.
<JoshStrobl> Oh by the way popey, been meaning to ask, for those that win the Ubuntu App Showdown, is the Nexus 7 tablet available for shipping outside the U.S.? (more specifically, Finland)
<ybon> popey: hey :) Do you know if an event can have a different day for startDate and endDate? #calendar-app
<popey> JoshStrobl: I expect so.
<JoshStrobl> I'll be developing the app regardless, just was curious.
<JoshStrobl> Cool.
<popey> ybon: hi
<popey> ybon: it should! if it can't, it's a bug
<popey> brb, lunch!
<ybon> okey popey :)
<abil> hi
<mhall119> what's up JoshStrobl ?
<JoshStrobl> [...] there is an bug on the Ubuntu Developer Portal (one of many) that I'd like to personally fix (mainly to speed up the fixing of a fairly mundane bug). Is there a way I can directly contribute to the portal? (Bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1286833)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1286833 in Ubuntu App Developer site "UbuntuUI.Toolbar Example Is Not Valid HTML" [Undecided,New]
<JoshStrobl> popey recommended I ask you since he looked for his login info to change it
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: so anything under /api/ is from lp:ubuntu-api-website, and most of that is going to be API docs generated from yet another source
<mhall119> in this case, the UbuntuUI.Toolbar content comes from lp:ubuntu-html5-theme
<JoshStrobl> hmm
<JoshStrobl> I checked lp:ubuntu-html5-theme and didn't see any reference to documentation there or in the code
<JoshStrobl> I'll check ubuntu-api-website
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-html5-theme-devs/ubuntu-html5-theme/trunk/view/head:/0.1/ambiance/js/toolbars.js
<mhall119> it's in-line documentation
<JoshStrobl> ah
<JoshStrobl> didn't expect that
<mhall119> then the yuidoc tool extracts it into HTML, which get's pulled into developer.ubuntu.com/api/
<JoshStrobl> I changed my existing bug to invalid, will submit to ubuntu-html5-theme-devs
<JoshStrobl> I have too many tabs open
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: youcan just change it in LP
<mhall119> one second, I'll do it
<mhall119> done
<JoshStrobl> Yea, just wasn't sure if it should be ubuntu-html5-theme or ubuntu-html5-theme-devs (it was suggesting the first). Guessing it doesn't matter?
<mhall119> -devs is the team, I think
<JoshStrobl> mhall119: Is this bug in the appropriate place? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1286651
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1286651 in Ubuntu App Developer site "404 | Community | Developer.Ubuntu.Com" [Undecided,New]
<JoshStrobl> ah
<JoshStrobl> Launchpad hurts me brainz.
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: yes, that one is correct
<ybon> mhall119: I've the ubuntu-api-website running locally, if you want to assign me some issues, please do
<nerochiaro> artmello: hi, do you know what's the status on https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-sdk-thumbnailer/+merge/207222
<nerochiaro> ?
<artmello> nerochiaro: hi, for me its approved. Could you just add the gallery-app check list on the comments so I could mark as approved?
<nerochiaro> artmello: ok
<artmello> nerochiaro: thx
<Ferro> Hi
<aries> what is the purpose of this forum?
<aries> hello ferro
<ubuntudroid> hi guys!
<Ferro> :)
<aries> hello
<Ferro> hello
<Veton> Hi!
<aries> how r u?
<Ferro> fine
<aries> from whr  u belong
<aries> me frm Pakistan
<ubuntudroid> Dresden, germany
<Ferro> Brazil
<nerochiaro> artmello: checkilist added to the MR description
<Lightning> Morocco
<Ozzyboshi> Hello
<jharaque> Colombia
<diegocarrera> Madrid heree :)
<Lightning> Hello everybody !
<Veton> Kosovo here
<aries> wow....... great places
<DS_McGuire> Are we going yet?
<aries> yes
<mwalczak> yes
<ubuntudroid> looks great!
<Guest37564> yes
<DS_McGuire> Hey Jono, just to let you know I can never get this to work on firefox. I have to use Chromeium
<gigagoochelaar> up and running :)
<jideobs> yes its streaming
<TooLmaN_> look good
<DS_McGuire> But the video and audio is loud and clear
<ubuntudroid> no problem with ff here
<Smatic> Hello all
<Ferro> hi!
<artmello> nerochiaro: approved
<nerochiaro> artmello: excellent, thanks
<artmello> nerochiaro: :)
<MachWing> I only now looked up the meaning/definition of "ubuntu" -- it fits with this topic of "community."
<Nepali_dev> hello guys
<ubuntudroid> hi nepali
<jharaque> no video and audio
<nerochiaro> artmello: it's not top-approved, just comment-approved
<Sojib> hi
<Skilly> .
<MachWing> Question:  Display server...  What's up with nVidia display cards not being friendly?
<artmello> nerochiaro: sorry, done
<nerochiaro> artmello: no problem
<jharaque> help me, i don't have audio and video
<nerochiaro> artmello: andt thanks
<bxian> hi
<nerochiaro> zsombi: loicm: do you know if on the device applications can talk to each other via DBUS, or if that is locked down ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: at least UITK has no QML exposed component to do such a thing other that the URIHandler. But that is one-way talk only
<zsombi> like monologue :)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: it's not even one-way, it is just launching the app via dbus activation
<zsombi> nerochiaro: right, a monologue :)
<zsombi> noone listens, or eventually does, but the words go away :D
<nerochiaro> zsombi: :)
<bilbma> ok
<Veton> :(
<KHendrik> go :)
<eagle09> yeah
<eagle09> bla bla bla bla
<eagle09> come on
<mhall119> eagle09: it's an intro session, what are you expecting?
<eagle09> you re right..sorry!!!
<nerochiaro> zsombi: according to the freedesktop spec an app that implements org.freedesktop.Application should implement all 3 methods of that interface (Activate, Open and ActivateAction)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: we just implement Open and ignore half of the arguments
<Gogaie> yes
<emiliozapata> hello!
<KHendrik> hi
<satya_93> hai !
<boren> QUESTION: The contest require original apps. What does "original" means? Do you mean from scratch as opposed to ported .
<MachWing> QUESTION:  What's the deal with nVidia graphic cards having trouble?
<DanChapman> QUESTION: would an original app that uses a pyqt5 plugin rather than c++ plugin be accepted for the showdown?
<nik90> QUESTION: Can a developer submit multiple applications for the showdown?
<ubuntudroid> QUESTION: is work on the emulator still going on? People (including me) seem to have mixed success with getting it to run properly on various systems.
<helbuns> yes
<MachWing> OK, cool, thanks
<MarkusHAJ> Thank you verry much for intresting point of views
<mhall119> QUESTION: How do I sign up for the App Showcase at the end of Friday? http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/meeting/22150/community-app-showcase/
<mhall119> ANSWER: ping mhall119 on IRC and he'll add you to his list
<KHendrik> QUESTION: When is the deadline for submissions.
<mhall119> then he'll invite you to the live video during that hour
<mhall119> :)
<MachWing> QUESTION:  Can someone develop me an app to run smart electrical microgrids?
<balut21> can a newbie join the competition? i'm a newbie... and i have an idea for an app but then i think i cannot do it for the time due...
<mhall119> MachWing: you can post ideas and requests on http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/
<mhall119> balut21: start it with "QUESTION"
<MachWing> Thanks
<mhall119> balut21: but yes, newbies can absolutely get involved, we had lots of newbies develop great apps last time
<SimonK> QUESTION: are comercial apps possible at the moment? Will they be considered in the showdown?
<KHendrik> Thank you
<satya_93> QUESTION: I am not able to install AMD Readon 7560 version on my laptop inspite of doing the procedure many times? any solutions ?
<balut21> QUESTION:can a newbie join the competition? i'm a newbie... and i have an idea for an app but then i think i cannot do it for the time due...
<GPB> QUESTION: must the apps be isolate apps or it can use a website backend / integration?
<balut21> oh mhall just answered haha thanks
<beuno> SimonK, you can, but there's no support for selling apps
<beuno> yet
<beuno> more on that in 1:20h  :)
<helbuns> Question : even though the ubuntu touch emulator is still in development we are supposed to have our submitted apps "tested" on them? my emulator doesn't doesn't to start :( lenovo x120e
<SimonK> beuno, i see, thanks for the info
<MachWing> QUESTION ANSWERED:  I have yet to be a software developer...  I paint with a wide brush with concepts... I need to improve technically.
<satya_93> wat kind of apps should be developed?
<GPB> Thanks
<ubuntudroid> QUESTION: will ubuntu touch eventually also come to europe?
<MachWing> Thank You!!!
<diego-carrera> :)
<mhall119> helbuns: the x86 emulator should be available in a few days, in the mean time you can run your app on your desktop which is the easiest way to test while developing
<mhall119> ubuntudroid: bq (Spain) is going to be building a phone with it, so I'd say so
<ohhaibook> i can see the video fine on 3g internet in california
<GPB> RE-QUESTION: so, my app can be a native app to make an action to an online platform? for example: perform a payment between two users on a social network.
<helbuns> mhall119: thanks! awesome work on that htmlapp creator,,, first time developer and its so empowering
<mhall119> GPB: yes, that would be fine
<GPB> sorry for re-posting, my sound was a little bit creepy
<ohhaibook> will i be able to follow the tutorial if im using manjaro?
<GPB> thanks mhall119
<MainARTA> QUESTION: Nexus 7, 2013 - I tried to install dual boot Ubuntu touch but there is not support yet, do You know smth about that?
<ubuntudroid> mhall119: sorry - weren't aware that they are also available in the rest of europe
<mhall119> ubuntudroid: no phones are available *yet*, but they should be available online when they are
<ubuntudroid> mhall119: cool, great news! :)
<ohhaibook> can i make ubuntu apps on arch/manjaro?
<htamayo> Hi guys, cheers from El Salvador, great pleasure to be here
<mhall119> ohhaibook: you'd have to port the UbuntuSDK and runtime libraries
<ohhaibook> mhall119: okay thanks. when my pc is done being built i plan to run ubuntu on it. just for now im using manjaro on my laptop
<mhall119> ohhaibook: you can run it in a VM for now
<ohhaibook> lol not on my 1GHz dual core laptop
<ubuntudroid> QUESTION: are proper test coverage also part of the showdown rules?
<mhall119> ok, maybe not :)
<mhall119> let me know if you want to run a session and I'll get you set up
<MachWing> Question:  This is really silly, but can I call you Bono Jacon?  :P
<GPB> QUESTION: is there a chance to develop the app using python (pyQt)?
<mhall119> GPB: not for the showdown, no
<KHendrik> Question: If i use U1DB in a new app and decide later that i want to port my app to android is it still possibility to stick with U1DB on android?
<GPB> oh :( ok
<ogra_> MachWing, better call him John O'Bacon :)
<nik90> mhall119: is the community app showcase meant for apps developed for the showdown? or just apps in general?
<mhall119> ogra_: Johnny Bacon
<MachWing> ogra:  Good to know... :)
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> nik90: apps in general
<mhall119> nik90: it's early enough in the contest that there probably aren't many to showcase just yet
<KHendrik> oh messed up english
<mhall119> nik90: you want to show off yours?
<MachWing> Thanks for your humoring me... ya'll are cool!
<nik90> mhall119: I am thinking about it :). Need to check my calendar
<KHendrik> Nice introduction thx.
<wisible> Question. will this be a beginners kinda thing`?
<mhall119> KHendrik: I don't think U1DB will work on Android, not without a lot of porting work anyway
<mhall119> wisible: the whole week will be, yes
<wisible> AWESOME! when does it start and whats the timeframe`?
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/2014-03-03/
<KHendrik> mhall119, yeah thought so just kinda hoped it would ;)
<mhall119> wisible: the intro just finished, the next session stars in about 10 minutes
<Jobin> Yes, Jono, I can see and hear you! :)
<mhall119> Jobin: the intro's over, you must be watching the recording
<aquarius> dpm_, ping -- how do I get set up? :)
<Elleo> aquarius: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions has some instructions
<JoshStrobl> Hey daker, thanks for the bug fix.
<nerochiaro> zsombi: if we could implement the whole specification then we could pass extra arguments and actions between apps, in a way that is conforming to the spec. I think it's worth looking into it.
<nerochiaro> zsombi: what do you think
<daker> JoshStrobl: thanks to you!
<aquarius> Elleo, I think someone needs to do magic so that I show up on Ubuntu On Air, though
<dpm_> aquarius, on it :)
<aquarius> Elleo, I believe that magic person to be dpm_ ;)
<balut21> would there be a video for this it's already late in my country :(
<Elleo> aquarius: ah right, yeah those are for if you're running the session
<mhall119> aquarius: not ubuntuonair, it's on summit
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I don't mind, honestly I don't know why loicm hasn't implemented all
 * aquarius waves hands around
<ohhaibook> WAYLAND FTW
<aquarius> mhall119, you're right, but I think similar magic needs to be applied, right? :)
<mhall119> aquarius: different spells :)
<JoshStrobl> daker: Would've submitted a fix myself but I'm still grasping the way that documentation, code, website, etc. all links together in multiple bzr repos
<JoshStrobl> ohhaibook: mmkay...
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: organic evolution/necessity mostly
<nerochiaro> loicm: can you please ping me when you have a minute ? thanks
<JoshStrobl> mhall119: Well I understand it even from the point of decentralized bugs / bug tracking into the appropriate repos.
<wisible> will he just pop back here when the time is right`?
<JoshStrobl> It just wasn't clear to me when I was submitting the bug that different repos existing, their correlation / relation, etc.
<JoshStrobl> GitHub presents it in a cleaner fashion (no hate on LP though)
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: you can always files bugs against lp:ubuntudeveloperportal and one of us can re-assign as appropriate
<JoshStrobl> mhall119: Yea but that just seems like a pain in the butt for you guys. You guys are busy enough as it is.
<KHendrik> does the sdks run on phone option not work for apps with c++ backend?
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: it's just part of bug triaging, standard operating procedure for us
<mhall119> bzoltan: can you answer KHendrik's question above?
<mhall119> IIRC, it used to compile the source on the device
<Jobin> Is anyone able to download this video from youtube?
<JoshStrobl> Jobin: Link?
<popey> Jobin: yeah, youtube-dl is good for that
<wisible> Wildstar :D
<KHendrik> mhall119, hmm it seems to be disabled.
<dpm_> if you've got questions, type QUESTION: <your question here>
<dpm_> feel free to ping me and I can forward the questions to Stuart
<balut21> QUESTION: it's 11pm here i'm starting to get sleepy... is there a way that i can watch the videos tommorow?
<nottiago> hello
<KHendrik> balut21, the recording will be on the same website after the live stream
<Veton> In what time is the next session ?!
<JoshStrobl> is there a stream going on right now?
<JoshStrobl> I wasn't even aware there was stuff listed on the summit :D
<balut21> is it on Jono's channel?
<gagdiwz> i see it
<JoshStrobl> gagdiwz: link?
<jono> http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/meeting/22127/building-html5-apps-with-ubuntu/
<KHendrik> balut21, David Planella's
<JoshStrobl> hmm, at the page, nothing is loading.
<balut21> oh great thanks
<gagdiwz> http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/meeting/22139/welcome-and-introduction/
<JoshStrobl> gonna load up FF
<gagdiwz> ubuntu APP DEVELOPER WEEK
<gagdiwz> great
<JoshStrobl> loads up fine in FF, weird
<ubuntudroid> the screen looks cut off at the top oO
<gagdiwz> FF 27.0.1 works great
<balut21> nice chatting with you, got to  go :)
<balut21> all*
<balut21> sleep time
<KHendrik> good night
<balut21> thanks
<gagdiwz> sleep time ?
<gagdiwz> it is 12.00 in Argentina
<KHendrik> gagdiwz, 4:10PM in germany
<gagdiwz> okey, time to go back to work in ARM ASM, it was nice to talk
<mhall119> gagdiwz: have fun :)
<gagdiwz> tnx, good bye
<ubuntudroid> err, the top of your screen doesn't seem to be recorded - we can't see what you just typed^^
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: Is Cordova.File APIs supported in Ubuntu Touch?
<JoshStrobl> Since Ubuntu Touch isn't listed as a supported platform at http://docs.phonegap.com/en/3.3.0/cordova_file_file.md.html#File
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: you should use the ContentHub for opening/storing files
<JoshStrobl> mhall119: Any link to the ContentHub and how it'd relate to applications that aren't accessing general user data, like photos, music, etc. but more like saving / reading JSON files.
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: oh, for that you can use the HTML5 local storage stuff
<JoshStrobl> Cool, my open source database system already supports LocalStorage :D
<mhall119> as for reading/writing files in your app's directory, I don't know if we provide an API for that in HTML5
<JoshStrobl> Nice knowing I don't need to overwrite the localstorage functionality in my system with Cordova.File.
<JoshStrobl> Hopefully...
<mhall119> you shouldn't need to
<ubuntudroid> QUESTION: will the UI be indistinguishably the same as for QML apps to the end user? I get a shiver when I see webapps/cross-platform apps on Android.
<mhall119> ubuntudroid: that's the goal, yes
<mhall119> ubuntudroid: there's a session later this week on the Ubuntu HTML5 theme that does that
<ubuntudroid> mhall119: will try to take part in that one, thanks!
<dpm_> JoshStrobl, http://cordova.apache.org/docs/en/3.3.0/guide_platforms_ubuntu_index.md.html
<JoshStrobl> Yes, I'm aware that UT is supported via Cordova, just not sure if Cordova.File is.
<mhall119> Ubuntu supported Cordova APIs should all be listed on http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-14.04/
<JoshStrobl> ah so cordova.file isn't
<DevRobot> Does HTML5 have access to the Ubuntu Phone accelerometer?
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: not currently, no
<JoshStrobl> I'll leverage HTML5 LocalStorage than, which is perfectly fine with me and even less work for me.
<mhall119> DevRobot: yes: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-14.04/org.apache.cordova.device-motion/
<JoshStrobl> Question: So Oxide is based on Blink web engine (fork of WebKit)?
<DevRobot> Nice, another Q - does the Ubuntu Phone support WebGL?
<JoshStrobl> Assuming so
<JoshStrobl> Or is Oxide based on the WebKit used by Chromium / Chrome PRIOR to Blink fork.
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: it will be blink eventually, if it's not already
<DevRobot> Where can I find more info on oxide?
<mhall119> DevRobot: yes, but I'm not sure what docs we have for webgl support
<daker> JoshStrobl: blink
<qb101> Does the Cordova Ubuntu support the Grid Unit?
<JoshStrobl> daker: Well then, Oxide has my support :P
<mhall119> DevRobot: join #ubuntu-webapps for more on that
<daker> launchpad.net/oxide
<mhall119> qb101: not yet, but they're working on that
<aquarius> http://www.chriscoulson.me.uk/blog/?p=196
<JoshStrobl> Any efforts to trim down WebKit and and get rid of webkit-specific functionality is excellent.
<mrjazzcat> Oxide:  http://oxide.sourceforge.net/
<JoshStrobl> great question qb101. I think that is QML specific
<mhall119> I saw a webgl demo at our sprint a month ago
<mhall119> so, it's being worked on if it's not landed yet
<JoshStrobl> qb101: Best using @media
<Elleo> aquarius: qtwebkit has webgl has support, not sure if it's enable on ubuntu phone but it is available as a compile time option
<daker> Oxide : http://launchpad.net/oxide
<Elleo> enabled*
<DevRobot> Can you create paid-for apps for Ubuntu Touch - If it does, is the minimum still $2.99, as that price seems rather ridiculous?
<mhall119> DevRobot: the new Click store doesn't yet support paid apps
<Elleo> (I did some experimental stuff with it on MeeGo a couple of years back)
<JoshStrobl> mhall119: Any clue when that could land?
<mhall119> the minimum price is based on our costs, the more apps we sell in the store the more we'll be able to bring that down
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: nope, you'll need to ask chris coulson
<DevRobot> When will paid-for apps feature be available?
<mhall119> DevRobot: next session is about the store, you should ask then
<daker> there is an MR for the HTML grid unit waiting for review https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-html5-theme/grid-system2/+merge/204806
<boren> QUESTION: Can content hub act like a file selector popup in html, or in qml?
<jasonamyers> I love the fact that Jono is just totally rocking the dad and ubuntu thing this AM
<mhall119> boren: it will once the File Manager gains the functionality to be a ContentHub exporter
<Elleo> boren: soon, I'm working on that right now :)
<Elleo> (from the browser side)
<JoshStrobl> Thanks for the great session so far Stuart =)
<kenvandine> love you to aquarius :)
 * JoshStrobl assumes the guy's name is Stuart since it's listed in attendees
<qb101> Whether ASM.JS (Mozilla Technology, C/C++ compilation to asm.js - JS subset) will be supported in the future in Oxide? My WebGL game use ammo.js (asm.js version of Bullet Physics Library/Engine) and in Firefox it works very nice (fast).
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: it should work
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: if you used one of the templates to set up your project, otherwise you need to create a make install that will setup the project files in the right way
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: check out the qml+backend template
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: Is Canonical / the Oxide team contributing the Blink web engine at https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/blink to help trim down the WebKit specific code and make Blink faster and more standards-compliant?
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: he's not an Oxide guy :)
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, I'm using the template
<daker> JoshStrobl: i think not yet
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: what happens for you?
<kalikiana> nik90: are you available for smoke testing a u1db-qt branch? there's a bunch of new unit tests and none of the existing changed, but I wouldn't mind being on the safe side https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/wonderiousFields/+merge/207968
<Nebulous> hello?
<JoshStrobl> hello Nebulous
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, the option to run on the device is disabled completely
<nik90> kalikiana: yes
<Nebulous> Hi, just seeing if anyone else was here
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: and you have a cmake project?
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: Mind giving an shameless plug to how developers that may watch this in the future can get involved, more specifically if they need questions answered (cough* cough IRC)
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/html-5/
<kalikiana> nik90: fyi this includes the "entire contents" fix which was merged to trunk, and makes queries work that previously would be empty if the way it's defined hit a non-obvious pattern
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, just created a new project with tabbed ui and backend what would be the steps from here
<nik90> kalikiana: ok, I think I might have a sample u1db app to test that
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: hm right click on the project and choose build in chroot
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: and create a click target before
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: in the ubuntu options page
<qb101> http://ubuntuone.com/6n2Cjx3TaMFHXjeR2p9iDK http://ubuntuone.com/0Ieg1k1d1lYtQjpuOkqryp My game. Very early stage. three.js (graphics), ammo.js (physics)
<DevRobot> qb101: Not bad!
<JoshStrobl> Thanks again Stuart and David!
<nik90> kalikiana: is there a way to test the branch without "sudo make install"
<nik90> kalikiana: from inside the build folder?
<aquarius> Thank you, all!
<aquarius> qb101, haha, I just spent thirty seconds wondering why the arrow keys don't work before realising that it's a screenshot ;)
<kalikiana> nik90: env APP_ID= U1_DEBUG=1 qmlscene -i _build/modules twoQueries.qml
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, where do i find the option to create a click target?
<nik90> kalikiana: I did export QML2_IMPORT_PATH=$PWD/modules
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: in the creator options, there should be a Ubuntu page
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: open the Click tab and create a target, that will take some time
<nik90> kalikiana: Does that seem correct?
<kalikiana> nik90: the variable is correct. are you actually building in the source tree?
<nik90> kalikiana: yes
<kalikiana> then it should work
<nik90> kalikiana: I did cmake .; make
<nik90> kalikiana: like it said in the HACKING docs
<kalikiana> nik90: yeah. there's an update with a better recommendation but people shy away from reviews https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/hackingDocs/+merge/205426
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, do you mean the option in Build > Ubuntu Touch? that option is greyed out for me
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: nope, in Tools->Options->Ubuntu->Click->Create Click Target
<nik90> kalikiana: reviewing and commenting on that MR now
<kalikiana> awesome. thanks
<nik90> kalikiana: in that MR, you mention,
<nik90> 46	+By hand:
<nik90> 47	+ qmlscene -I ./modules examples/u1db-qt-example-1.qml
<nik90> 48	+ qmltestrunner -import ./modules
<nik90> kalikiana: does that also work without "sudo make install" ?
<kalikiana> nik90: ahem the _build is missing there… it will otherwise
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, ahh ok i found Tools->Options->Ubuntu->Click but I don't have the Create Click Target option just a Textbox for Click Package Reviewer Tools
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: then you need the most recent version :)
<kalikiana> nik90: though it kinda depends in which folder your're in…
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, i just updated my system yesterday but I'll try again
<nik90> kalikiana: I think it would be nice to maintain a similarity to ubuntu-ui-toolkit where they provide a export_modules_dir.sh file
<nik90> kalikiana: this way all one has to do is make it and then "source export_modules_dir.sh"
<JoshStrobl> Indeed you're live!
<kalikiana> nik90: I don't use bash… though no strong objection if you find it useful
<aquarius> My feedback on the app store: http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2013/10/29/riddling-a-puzzle-game-for-ubuntu-phones/ -- that was written last October, and some of it's fixed, but some isn't :)
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, what is the current version?
<zbenjamin> thats a very good question
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: What will the minimum price be for selling apps on the Ubuntu Touch Software Store? I think 1 USD would be appropriate.
<mhall119> QUESTION: What statistics does the store give youapp developers?
<DevRobot> I think that there should be no limit!
<mhall119> give *to* app developers
<KHendrik> QUESTION: On Android there are a lot of productkey apps for free apps to remove ads, any plans on handling something like this more gracefully. Maybe donations for free apps.
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: What features are currently available in the Software Store that make it on par with other stores? For instance, commenting, rating, screenshots, optional staggered rollout of updates or beta testing, etc.
<mhall119> in addition to questions, you can give us feedback or feature requests during this session
<mhall119> still start them with QUESTION: though, so we'll get a highlight
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, I will just purge and reinstall
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: seems 2.8.1.3bzr104
<david-leo> QUESTION: Is there some kind of security description for apps? Showing which permissions the app's will be using, kind of like Android?
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu  2.8.1.3bzr104
<mhall119> you can also add notes and stuff to http://pad.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403-give-us-feedback-on-the-software-store
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: are you on trusty?
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, saucy
<zbenjamin> hm ... 2.8.1.3bzr104saucy0
<zbenjamin> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa
<nikwen> KHendrik: Do you use the ppa given here? http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/installing-the-sdk/
<KHendrik> let me double check if that changed
<nik90> kalikiana: what does qmltestrunner -import ./modules do?
<KHendrik> nikwen, no I am not
<kalikiana> nik90: it runs all tst_*.qml it can find
<boren> QUESTION: Support for category and recommendations?
<nikwen> KHendrik: The one from the Software Center is outdated.
<JoshStrobl> FEATURE REQUEST: Staggered rollout.
<nik90> kalikiana: ah okay..I dont need it for now
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: Is there an option already for developers to region-lock an app or provide additional locales for different regions (I've personally never uploaded an app, so I have no idea if this already exists).
<aquarius> JoshStrobl, there is
<kalikiana> nik90: I usually just run all tests, so that's mostly on a case by case basis
<mhall119> < 1 minute to publish sounds awesome :)
<aquarius> JoshStrobl, well, you can select regions. Providing different packages for different reasons, I don't know
<KHendrik> nikwen, yeah i switched on one pc but not on this one ...
<JamesTait> Ah, beuno beat me to it. :)
<nikwen> I am right now recreating my click target as the old one didn't work...
<aquarius> one feature request I have is seeing in the uploader exactly what the app preview in Unity will look like
<aquarius> (can't see the video right now, so this may have been covered)
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: Associated with recommendations, does the software store have a section of the individual app page that provides a list of other apps created by the same developer?
<nikwen> zbenjamin: So I'm having problems with the click target as well.
<nikwen> I've done everything as you told us.
<nikwen> I deleted my old click package and created a new one.
<nikwen> But when I select "Build in chroot" I get "You're not allowed to access the service chroot." (Translation of the German output)
<nikwen> zbenjamin: Do you have any idea what's wrong?
<zbenjamin> nikwen: ah thats a bug when the click chroots are created , on second
<zbenjamin> nikwen: in /etc/schroot/chroot.d/ there should be a file named like your click target
<zbenjamin> nikwen: replace root with your nickname
<zbenjamin> err username i mean ;)
<juliolzok> nice
<juliolzok> interting content
<nikwen> zbenjamin: Well my nickname is my username. :D
<zbenjamin> then it works ;)
<david-leo> QUESTION: Is there sponsored section for listings in the ad store? How are the top apps generated? Will the store feature upcoming developers?
<Elleo> I used it a few months back, I'm not sure how much has changed since then though; I found it pretty painless at the time, although it'll be really nice to see review support added - I do everything in a desperate hunt for praise ;)
<JamesTait> JoshStrobl, to expand upon responses from beuno and aquarius - when you upload your package, you can optionally specify countries where your package should/should not be available, which will filter your search results accordingly.
<Elleo> (as in user reviews/ratings)
<JoshStrobl> JamesTait: Thanks for letting me know :)
<juliolzok> i need learn much englesh
<juliolzok> english
<kalyan> i am not getting new emulator after instalation
<nikwen> zbenjamin: "[17:24:57] --- Build was finished successfully ---" :)
<nikwen> Thank you very, very much. :)
<zbenjamin> nikwen: thats how its supposed to be :)
<david-leo> Good apps but also not so popular, not high ratings , etc ... But HOT DOWNLOADS
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, nikwen yeah now i have the option and its downloading lots of stuff :)
<nikwen> That has been bugging me for a while. :D
<nikwen> Thanks again. :)
<azeez> how can i start?
<nikwen> KHendrik: Yes, that's correct. ;)
<azeez> i know python, how can I start?
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: awesome :)
<JamesTait> JoshStrobl, regarding locales, within the app itself, I don't know much about that; within the store you can provide translations for some of the metadata fields (title, description, ToS, support URL, website, keywords).  Currently these fields are unused, but we will be adding support for results from the click package index to be appropriately translated.
<boren> QUESTION: what happens if an app requires to run in no confinement at all. Will it be accepted. If not, will there be a "install from untrusted source" option?
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, nikwen thanks a bunch
<JamesTait> JoshStrobl, this is not *quite* up to date at the moment, but should give you some more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ClickPackageIndex
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: you're welcome
<nikwen> KHendrik: Well, credits mainly go to zbenjamin. ;)
<kalikiana> how come unable to remember the url of the app week I can't find it anywhere on d.u.c or u.c
<kalikiana> mhall119: shouldn't it be somewhere on there ^^
<micah2> QUESTION: When can we expect ratings and download counts for apps to be supported? I apologize if this was already asked.
<mhall119> kalikiana: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2014/02/announcing-ubuntu-app-developer-week-2/
<david-leo> QUESTION: Will it all be open source app's in the store, if not can we have a filter to search for the app's that ARE open source?
<kalikiana> mhall119: so it's just for insiders I guess :-D
<mhall119> kalikiana: it's in the blog
<mhall119> :-P
<david-leo> :) i like open source
<beuno> o/
<mhall119> ^^ is martin
<mhall119> beuno: for reference, I noted down the feature requests in the etherpad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403-give-us-feedback-on-the-software-store
<david-leo> Thanks guys
<david-leo> i hope that app store is really the best
<beuno> mhall119, thanks
<RafaelM> thank you both
<JamesTait> david-leo, examples of the API request filters beuno mentioned: https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=architecture:armhf,license:proprietary and https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=architecture:armhf,license:"GNU GPL v3"
<beuno> thanks JamesTait   :)
<JamesTait> I was a little late to the party. ;)
<aquarius> beuno, mhall119, I don't need to put "submit an app by just uploading a click package" in the feature requests, right? :)
<JamesTait> david-leo, examples of the API request filters beuno mentioned: https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=architecture:armhf,license:proprietary and https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=architecture:armhf,license:"GNU GPL v3"
<aquarius> although maybe there'll always be the web part because of screenshots etc
<JamesTait> david-leo, apologies if you get that twice, it looked like you dropped off just as I was typing it the first time)
<mhall119> aquarius: nope,it's already being worked on
<mhall119> aquarius: BTW, if you open QtCreator and go to Tools->Options...->Ubuntu->Click tab
<mhall119> and you have click-reviewer-tools installed
<mhall119> you can configure it to give you that nice package validation option in the Publish tab
<mhall119> and yes, I know it should be enabled by default, file a bug and I'll get bzoltan1 on it
<popey> aquarius: fyi you have no screenshot on the bad voltage app in the store, so it looks terrible in preview, box with a X in it.
<ybon> ah ah, Elleo, #canalboat for the win :)
<popey> ybon: ☻
<aquarius> popey, ooh, thank you
<Elleo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-E2CuTHBPg
<shuduo_> any news about popular game engine like cocoa2d or unity porting to Ubuntu touch?
<sephiap> Elleo: did I miss it?
<popey> no
<popey> its ongoing now, but will be archived on youtube when the session ends
<Elleo> http://blog.mikeasoft.com/2014/03/02/qml-and-box2d-game-template-for-ubuntu-touch/
<popey> http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/meeting/22144/game-development-with-qml-and-box2d/ will have the youtube archive embedded later.
<sephiap> hmm all I get is "Please stand by." guess I'll watch it later then. Apologies Elleo!
<JoshStrobl> Hey mhall119, what is Martin's IRC nick?
<popey> JoshStrobl: beuno
<JoshStrobl> thanks
<popey> sephiap: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=s0pJiDFqPZc should work.
<sephiap> no, it doesn't either. odd.
<sephiap> thanks anyway :)
<popey> how bizarre
<popey> sorry about that
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90 :)
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: hi :_
<nik90> :)
<PaoloRotolo> I'm just testing the clock app. Nice work, I like the tablet mode :D
<PaoloRotolo> BTW, on Alarm, I can see only the hours hand. Don't know if I've a broken Qt or it's really a bug :P
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, http://imagebin.org/296845
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: nope not a bug
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: you should click on the minute label to show the minute hand
<PaoloRotolo> oh, right :D Ty nik90
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: so basically it only shows the hand that you are modifying right now
<PaoloRotolo> Anyway, I can move the minutes hand too (even it's invisibile)
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: that's a bug that I noticed yesterday. I will have to disable it property when it is not visible
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: another bug in your screenshot is the switch shown on the right. There is already a bug report about it
<candelibas> Is there any good tutorial for ubuntu touch game developing?
<panny> QUESTION Can the Nexus 7 (2012) be used for testing/playing the game
<Elleo> panny: ah sorry, we just finished the stream; in theory there shouldn't be anything stopping box2d + qml apps running on the nexus 7
<Elleo> it's not something I've tried personally, but they should definitely run
<Elleo> there might need to be a little work to make them scale appropriately, but that's fairly easy with QML's scaling transformations
<Elleo> candelibas: I will try and write some tutorials about QML + Box2D development in the future, but you can pick up a lot from the examples provided with the source template linked earlier
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, I'll investigate on it :D (not sure if the message arrived, I've just lose my connession)
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: nope I didn't see it
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: btw the switch bug might be a SDK bug :P
<mhall119> Elleo: great session! thanks for doing it
<Elleo> mhall119: no worries, thanks for inviting me :)
<popey> Elleo: aquarius was telling me that there's a limit on how quick you can get sensor data from the rotation sensor.. something like every 200ms from qtsensors... do you know if its possible to get faster samples?
<popey> i wanted to do a balancing kind of game and wondered if 200ms might not be fast enough
<Elleo> popey: yeah, I'm not sure if that's a limitation within qtsensors or within the ubuntu touch backend, as far as I'm aware UT has its own accelerometer handler that sits between qtsensors and the hardware
<Elleo> and I think one of the aims of that is to reduce power consumption by minimising the number of reads needed
<Elleo> so its possible that might be the limiting aspect
<popey> hm. interesting
<popey> I should make a test app and see if it's really a problem
<Elleo> I'm not sure the implementation details of that though
<Elleo> yeah, I think it'd really depend on the game mechanic employed
<Elleo> e.g. if it's very fast twitch based balancing it could be a problem
<Elleo> but if you're balancing something that's slow moving or gloopy in some way it might be okay
<popey> hmmm
<popey> I'll have a play ☻
<Elleo> :)
<kenvandine> i've been wanting to come up with an idea for something that uses box2d for ages..
<popey> oh I have a thousand ideas!
<popey> ideas aren't the issue ☻
<Elleo> heh
<popey> time and skill are for me
<kenvandine> i also have a shortage of time :)
<kenvandine> but it would be fun
<Sidhant> Kunal
<popey> Elleo: I'm getting issues grabbing your git tree
<popey> Elleo: oh, ssh failres
<Elleo> popey: make sure you do a --recursive clone when you check it out also, as it has qml-box2d as a submodule
<popey> i did.. and that's where it fails...
<Elleo> ah, it's possible I imported the sub-module using my approved ssh key from gitorious
<popey> Elleo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7028768/
<popey> ah
<Elleo> I'll see about fixing that now
<popey> ta
<Elleo> popey: give it a go now
<popey> that worked, magic thanks Elleo
<Elleo> great :)
<aquarius> beuno, am now watching the video -- the eventual goal is that most apps don't need any human review at all, right? Or will there always have to be a person to click "OK"?
<JoshStrobl> Announcing my startup's plan to have Ubuntu Touch as the first mobile OS to launch my converged, multi-OS, task management system on: http://joshstrobl.blogspot.com/2014/03/ubuntu-touch-pinnacle-of-user-experience.html
<davmor2> popeycube the minecraft clone with popey 's face on every block
<popey> :þ
<davmor2> popey: yeah but some one will read that and run with it :P
<Elleo> popeybird?
<beuno> aquarius, correct,get rid of the humans
<nshiell> can see
<davmor2> beuno: no we need someone to download the apps and make more you can't get rid of the humans :P
<beuno> davmor2, can't let the terminator franchise die!
<davmor2> beuno: Ubuntu nee Skynet
<davmor2> beuno: also get rid of humans sounds like some b flick zombie apocalypse film :)
<popey> Elleo: hmm, pushed the click package generated by your script to my phone but get a white screen
<popey> ooh file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.example.qml-box2d-game-template/0.1/qml-box2d-game-template.qml:2 plugin cannot be loaded for module "Box2D": '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.example.qml-box2d-game-template/0.1/Box2D/libBox2D.so' is an invalid ELF object (wrong cpu architecture)
<popey> Elleo: so how does one build it for arm?
<mhall119> popey: there will be a helpful session later this week on compiling C++ plugins in a QML project :)
<popey> hah
<arayaq> mhall119: are these sessions already scheduled?
<mhall119> arayaq: yes http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/
<arayaq> mhall119: ty
<nshiell> how would you write an app that uses SSH?
<mhall119> nshiell: you would need to include an ssh client in your click package
<mhall119> you can't use the system one
 * mhall119 has asked :)
<nshiell> mhall119 would that be via C libs?
<mhall119> nshiell: however you can
<mhall119> you just can't call out to /usr/bin/ssh
<JoshStrobl> hmm, noticed that appdevweek has a session for internationalizing your app, but it is for QML not HTML5.
<sarnold> another option might be paramiko or similar
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: they'll use different ways of translating strings I think
<JoshStrobl> Looks like I should be able to determine the preferred language through navigator.globalization.getPreferredLanguage (org.apache.cordova.globalization) though, since UT supports that.
<aquarius> mhall119, if you ship an ssh *binary* in your package, can it use system *libs* dynamically? or do you have to ship a statically-compiled binary? (or ship all the libs yourself too?)
<sarnold> libraries should be allowed
<aquarius> no paramiko for you, either, unless you also want to ship python :)
<aquarius> I suspect the easiest thing might be plink, from putty-tools, since that's a stdin/stdout ssh client, and people use it all the time on windows to talk ssh
<kenvandine> popey, are you sure you pushed the armhf click package?
<aquarius> (and so it must be possible to statically compile it on Windows, so perhaps it's reasonably easy on Ubuntu too)
<kenvandine> it creates 2 clicks
<aquarius> kenvandine, do you wanna hear a whole bunch of questions about the Content Hub stuff, or would you rather say "wait until my talk this week, and then wait until it's finished, and *then* ask questions"? :)
<kenvandine> aquarius, wait... :)
<aquarius> bah :P
<kenvandine> aquarius, we've made huge improvements to the qml bindings
<kenvandine> much simpler to use now
<kenvandine> and now you can create a share handler, for sharing to facebook, etc
<kenvandine> we'll cover all that during my session
<aquarius> kenvandine, one waffffer-thin question, and then I'll leave you in peace until later this week. Can an app declare itself a content source for all possible content types? (Imagine if this app is the web browser, or a U1 client, or an ftp client; you can download anything.)
<JoshStrobl> kenvandine: Given there is existing ContentHub support in HTML5, guessing this will be expanded upon as well?
<kenvandine> no... but we're talking about what to do about that
<aquarius> kenvandine, right, OK. So my "hooray I can browse U1 now" U1 client is not actually useful at all until that happens ;)
<kenvandine> good question... i wasn't planning to cover html5... but maybe i can drag kyleN or alex-abreu into my session :)
<kenvandine> aquarius, we have a few use cases where that would be interesting
<JoshStrobl> kenvandine: That'd be appreciated. HTML5 is considered a first class citizen in UT, would like to hear some updates on further improvements made to it's support.
<kenvandine> and imo we need to do something like that
<kenvandine> yeah, kyle might be covering that in his session... but might make more sense to cover more of it in mine
<aquarius> kenvandine, yeah. I have a U1 files client. It can browse your stuff, but it can't then *do* anything with it -- it can't download anything because there's no download API yet, and even if there were it can't give its stuff to other apps because the Content Hub won't let it (because the downloaded file could be any type)...
<kenvandine> oh, i guess it's alex-abreu's session
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, JoshStrobl there is supposed to be a session abouthtml5 bindings on wednesday I think
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, are you planning to cover content-hub in your session wednesday?
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, you might want to drop in :)
<JoshStrobl> yea, "Platform APIs for HTML5 Apps" session correct?
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, yes, oa, content hub etc.
<aquarius> kenvandine, anyway, I said I wouldn't hassle you. But consider that a big concern of mine ;)
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, I havent preped antyhign yet, still have to check the format
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, perhaps you could mention it, and help out in my session on friday for more details?
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, my session will slim down a bit :)
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, have you looked at our api changes?
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, not yet, ... very briefly, a bit swamped
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, please ping me when you can chat about it
<kenvandine> want to make sure we're planning
<alex-abreu> yeah
<popey> kenvandine: it only built an "all" click package
<kenvandine> popey, this was the box2d template right?
<kenvandine> i got an amd64 and armhf click packages
<popey> hmm
<kenvandine> did you run "make click-packages" ?
<popey> yes
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7029438/
<kenvandine> "make click-packages"
<kenvandine> popey, ^^
<popey> make: *** No rule to make target `click-packages'. Stop.
<kenvandine> popey, weird... if i run make click-package i get no rule error
<kenvandine> oh...
<kenvandine> are you using the source of precompiled version?
<popey> source
<kenvandine> i haven't tried the source one
<popey> ah okay
 * popey tries that
<popey> thanks
<kenvandine> np
<popey> Successfully built package in './com.ubuntu.developer.example.qml-box2d-game-template_0.1_armhf.click'.
<popey> \o/
<popey> yay, works on device
<JoshStrobl> alex-abreu: So what session should I attend to hear about ContentHub for HTML5? The "Platform APIs for HTML5 Apps", the session that kenvandine is holding, both?
<alex-abreu> JoshStrobl, I'll talk about it on Wednesday, and the near future plans & changes I guess  will be talked about more deeply on kenvandine's session
<JoshStrobl> fantastic
<Bushidoo> hay men
<Elleo> popey: you can either compile it on the phone directly, or grab the precompiled template package
<popey> Elleo: yeah, did that, thanks!
<Elleo> great :)
<aquarius> popey, ping -- http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/meeting/22144/game-development-with-qml-and-box2d/ is a bit mad because it has the same youtube video of Elleo twice :)
<popey> eh
<Elleo> aquarius: I only see it once?
<aquarius> twice for me :)
<popey> pics or it didnt happen
<Elleo> heh
<aquarius> http://pasteboard.co/16mxzM6S.png
<popey> you clicked the video in the etherpad
<popey> which is in a frame
<popey> *SLAM*
<popey> Case closed.
<aquarius> I did no such thing :)
<popey> lies
<aquarius> I've hit refresh a couple of times
 * aquarius shift-refreshes
<aquarius> hrm, now it's gone
<aquarius> weird.
<aquarius> OK, maybe I did do that
 * popey stands by his assertion.
<aquarius> Elleo, is your box2d qml port a C++ plugin, or a port of box2djs?
<Elleo> aquarius: it's not *my* port I just use it ;), however it's a C++ plugin
<aquarius> bah
<aquarius> I hate plugins :)
<Elleo> it gives a very native QML flavour
<aquarius> one day soon ish there will be (a) fat packages (b) a component store and then I can just do "ucs install box2d" and it'll download the plugin binary compiled for all three architectures and then it'll just work with no compiling ;)
<aquarius> well, that's what I'd *like* to happen.
<popey> there is no compiling if you have the nice binary version from Elleo
<Elleo> aquarius: yeah, that'd be nice; for now you can grab my pre-compiled template packages and it'll build click packages for arm and x86_64 for you without needing to compile anything
<Elleo> (I need to add i386 in there too, but haven't had time)
<aquarius> popey, yeah -- what I want is "ucs install box2d", although I suppose I could make that a shell script which connects to irc and hassles Elleo from a bot ;)
<Elleo> hehe
<aquarius> Elleo, er! that sounds good. What's a template?
<tavooca> hi
<Elleo> aquarius: "template" may be too fancy a term
<Elleo> aquarius: basically an example app I quickly hacked together yesterday evening and bundled into a tarball
<Elleo> aquarius: http://blog.mikeasoft.com/2014/03/02/qml-and-box2d-game-template-for-ubuntu-touch/
<aquarius> Elleo, oh, so you've already got the plugins compiled, too
<aquarius> ooh blog post
 * aquarius reads
<Elleo> aquarius: it gets discussed towards the end of the video too
<aquarius> popey, do you know if fat packages work yet?
<popey> no
<Elleo> what's a fat package?
<aquarius> Elleo, click package with binaries for more than one arch in, and knowledge from the setup process which puts the appropriate arch's binaries on the modulepath/executablepath/etc
<Elleo> ah, sounds cool
<aquarius> so you don't need a myapp_armhf.click and myapp_i686.click and myapp_x64.click
<aquarius> just myapp.click which has them all
<Elleo> yeah, that'd be nice
<aquarius> obviously you wouldn't do that if you have 2GB of compiled code
<aquarius> but almost nobody does ;)
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> "The Ubuntu SDK doesn't have all the dependencies I need, so I bundled a full Fedora chroot in my package to be sure"
<aquarius> well, you can do that :)
<aquarius> also, comedy
<popey> You may laugh...
<popey> The bitcoin wallet in the store contains a c++ plugin and a full jvm.
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> that said I've been tempted to build a package containing python and pyotherside
<popey> -rw-rw-r-- 1 alan alan 57M Feb  3 15:57 org.sambull.bitcoin-app_0.3.8_armhf.click
<popey> which is why it's 57MB ☻
<popey> biggest click package in the store.
<popey> -> bed
<sarnold> ow, keeping up with the never ending flow of CVEs in the JVM is just -so- much fun he decided to do it for his own app?
<Elleo> night :)
<aquarius> *wicked*
<aquarius> spinny wheels ftw
<aquarius> Elleo, also, you might want to glance at nuitka
<aquarius> Elleo, python compiler (!)
<aquarius> although I think that if you compile a python script to run totally standalone it'll inhale about a zillion .so libraries and so be 50MB anyway
<aquarius> qmlscene -I x86_64 src/qml-box2d-game-template.qml for spinny wheels. Very cool
<Elleo> aquarius: interesting
<Elleo> I wonder how well it'd interact with pyotherside (embeds a python interpretter in QML as a module)
<aquarius> heh. spinny wheels demo does not react all that well to being resized ;)
<Elleo> heh, yeah, iirc fixtures don't resize terribly well at the moment
<aquarius> Elleo, I thought about the pyotherside stuff along with nuitka, but my compiling-stuff-fu is not strong enough
<Elleo> I find it best to use QML's scaling to scale everything
<aquarius> so I gave up playing with it after about an hour this weekend
<Elleo> I might give it a poke when I next have some time to kill
<Elleo> although that seems a distant prospect at the moment :P
<aquarius> which was the purpose of me mentioning it ;)
<aquarius> Elleo, good talk, man
<Elleo> aquarius: thanks :)
<Elleo> aquarius: I enjoyed what I saw of your HTML5 talk too, I missed the first half due to another meeting, will have to look at the recording
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-04
<edipss> hi, is there any c++ developers?
<edipss> I am new to programming, I would like to develop android apps using QT.
<edipss> I tryed pyside for android, but I failed to use android sensors, and python libraries
<arayaq> edipss: you might be on the wrong channel, this is for Ubuntu development, not Android. But if you are interested in programming Ubuntu apps, you are welcome
<edipss> my question: c++ has rich modules like python? is it possible to install c++ modules in synaptic package or terminal?
<edipss> arayaq: Ubuntu touch uses QML, and my question is actually ubuntu touch development too
<arayaq> edipss: with modules you mean libraries?
<edipss> sorry I joined here first time, I assumed this room for general development, but If I can develop android app using QT, It is possible to publish it for ubuntu touch too
<edipss> yes
<edipss> I especially would like to use scientific and geographic information system libraries
<edipss> such as numpy, matplotlib
<edipss> c++ has such libraries?
<arayaq> edipss: a lot of libraries are already packaged and ready to install with apt-get (or synaptic), all you need to know is the package name
<edipss> yes that sounds good
<arayaq> edipss: and if the library if not packaged then is better to refer to their webite for instructions
<edipss> arayaq: for example there are installed scientific libraries with apt-get.. when they are used in Ubuntu SDK for ubuntu touch project code, they are automatically packaged? or user needs to install them on repositories on device?
<edipss> forexample it imported numpy in ubuntu touch project, and packaged this, when run the app on device, user needs to install numpy ? or it is automatically packaged by QT creator?
<edipss> sorry for my bad english
<edipss> c++ looks better than python..
<sarnold> edipss: click packages will need to install whatever dependencies they require
<edipss> sarnold: I dont know anythink about c++, I was studying about python QML, but it was not enough for me, so I decided to study about c++ with QT Quick 2. I wonder c++ libraries can be automatically install one package (deb)
<sarnold> edipss: if you use a ppa or configure your own apt server, yes; if you use click packages so that your app appears in the ubuntu app store, no -- you will have to bundle those.
<edipss> my os is Lubuntu, and installed many libraries I need. So I can use some scripts with imported libraries in ubuntu. but when this script is packages, its size may be 20 MB (because of installed packages).
<edipss> python scripts with QT can be a few KB but when it is packaged by pyinstaller, it can be 15 MB.
<edipss> my question is when creating a ubuntu touch package, this can be install required packages like pyinstaller?
<edipss> this can install*
<sarnold> edipss: I think some of these documents might help you understand what's possible, what's easy, and what's hard: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement   http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<edipss> sarnold: Thank you!
<edipss> good night rom
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Grammar Day!  :-D
<aquarius> hm. In the Music app, once I've picked a genre and it's showing me that list of songs, how do I get back out of it to the front screen?
<aquarius> It worries me a lot that I cannot work this out :(
<aquarius> ah, the little tiny bar at the top :(
<suhaib> Man, this SDK is so cool. Got irc window inside :-O
<suhaib> It would be nice if the Ubuntu team would create a youtube account for the developer summit and post all the videos there. it would be much easier to go back to it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i can't find any FAIL in this CI log, but it seems the app crashed, can you have a quick look and let me know your opinion ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5622/consoleFull
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, as you can see from the end of the log file, there are crash files, so it looks like something crashed indeed
<oSoMoN> gallery-app and unity8, apparently
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yeah, they were the only things running I guess, so doesn't help much. i'll give it another spin, see if it was a glitch in CI
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, you should be able to access those crash files from within jenkins to retrace them
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: didn't you try that already in the past and it proved to be a dead end because there was not enough info ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, not that I remember, if there are crash files they ought to be useful for debugging
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, never did retracing before, any pointers at something doc i can look at ?
<sahilgupta> I am new to ubuntu app development ...
<sahilgupta> may i know from where to start??
<nik90> sahilgupta: welcome
<nik90> sahilgupta: I suggest you read http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/
<nik90> sahilgupta: It introduces you to Ubuntu App Development and guides you through the entire process.
<sahilgupta> What device I require Specific Mobile device or I can do it in my laptop
<nik90> sahilgupta: The development can be done on your laptop
<sahilgupta> k..
<nik90> sahilgupta: May I ask which version of Ubuntu you are running?
<sahilgupta> 12.04 LTS
<nik90> sahilgupta: 12.04 LTS is fine, but I would recommend 14.04 LTS for development.
<sahilgupta> I read this link first then come back to u...
<nik90> sahilgupta: okay. have fun :)
<sahilgupta> is it realeased??
<nik90> the beta is out and is quite stable. I have been using it for the past 1-2 weeks.
<nik90> It gets updates more frequently to the latest SDK and also the new ubuntu emulator
<sahilgupta> I heard they gonna launch stable version in April. Is it true...
<nik90> yes the stable release will be out on April 17th
<nik90> kalikiana: I am almost done with the examples. Just need to clean the code a bit. Let me know when you are free to do a hangout
<nik90> kalikiana: preferable >2-3 hours later :)
<kalikiana> nik90: cool. just ping me when you're available
<zsombi> mhall119: ping
<nik90> dpm: ready for your session :) ?
<dpm> nik90, rushing out to finish everything, but essentially, yes :)
<nik90> dpm: :D
<nik90> kalikiana: I got a small issue with my advanced example
<nik90> kalikiana: I created a u1db doc with appDb.putDoc({ "username": userName.text, game: {"level": userlevel.text, "class": userClass.selectedIndex}})
<nik90> kalikiana: I then created a index with expression expression: ["username", "game.level", "game.class"]
<nik90> kalikiana: however in a listmodel when I output JSON.stringify(model.contents) of the query, I get {"class":0, "level":20}. It missed the username field
<kalikiana> nik90: lemme see if this may be covered by https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/wonderiousFields/+merge/207968
<nik90> kalikiana: it seems I haven't got the rev 113 update from trunk :/
<nik90> kalikiana: I think it may be https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/entireContentsInQuery/+merge/203058
<kalikiana> okay I'll check both
<nik90> kalikiana: just sent you an email with the examples
<GuillaumeQuittet> Hello
<GuillaumeQuittet> Can someone help me please ?
<nik90> GuillaumeQuittet: Hi
<nik90> GuillaumeQuittet: Go ahead and ask your question. If someone knows the answer, they will help you. That's how IRC works
<GuillaumeQuittet> Ok thanks. I want to make a menu with qaction that change the program's interface.
<GuillaumeQuittet> So I used QActionGroup
<GuillaumeQuittet> And QAction
<GuillaumeQuittet> when I click the second time the connect doe not work.
<jdstrand> zsombi: hey-- I think someone told me a while ago that you are responsible for the upcoming theming rework
<jdstrand> zsombi: is that true?
<kalikiana> nik90: unrelated but how about using image://theme/add and image://theme/save
<nik90> kalikiana: would that work on the desktop?
<jdstrand> zsombi: cause I was thinking about filing a couple of bugs, but wanted to talk to you to make sure they are useful instead of just noise
<kalikiana> nik90: yes. there's actually a hack in place in the toolkit now to force that
<nik90> kalikiana: oh..sure I will change that then
<zsombi> jdstarand: theming rework?
<zsombi> jdstrtand: ^
<nik90> jdstrand: ^^
<zsombi> jdstrand: the theming has been reworked, we're no longer use the CSSlike theme anymore... for ~8 months :)
<kalikiana> nik90: so it seems I get the username with wonderiousFields but trunk/ entireContentsInQuery
<kalikiana> *but not
<nik90> kalikiana: how exactly do I put it? Should I replace the iconSource with image://theme/add ?
<zsombi> jdstrand: but feel free to talk about your ideas!
<kalikiana> nik90: iconSource: "image://theme/add"
<zsombi> jdstrand: maybe we can find something that is valid on the new theming engine
<AndrejP> hello all
<nik90> kalikiana: ah thnx..I can start using this in the clock app as well :)
<kalikiana> nik90: what will the query do, aside from the bug? right now it seems to just yield all docs
<nik90> kalikiana: it is just supposed to display the username as the title and the userclass and userlevel as subtext in the Subtitled ListItem
<GuillaumeQuittet> My bug is fixed now !! :)
<nik90> kalikiana: it is basically a ListView which displays the players in a organised manner
<nik90> kalikiana: This bug doesn't happen if I change the document structure to a single level. Something like  { username: "default", userclass: 0, userlevel: 0 } works as expected
<kalikiana> nik90: strictly speaking you can do that by just putting the database in the ListView
<mhall119> zsombi: pong
<zsombi> mhall119: about the session tomorrow about the Layouts
<nik90> kalikiana: true I can
<zsombi> mhall119: anything special you guys would like to hear?
<nik90> kalikiana: but I was thinking of extending it to later filter only those fields with class "Foot Soldier"
<jdstrand> zsombi: ah, well, I hit these issues within the last couple months
<zsombi> mhall119: I don't really have time to prepare any extra code other than the ones we have in the tutorial...
<kalikiana> nik90: that was my question. what you're doing is fine, it just doesn't show query "in action" :-D
<jdstrand> zsombi: basically, it all comes down to I'd like to support a 'light' theme for an app
<jdstrand> zsombi: but it seems like I can't control the theming (maybe I haven't found what I need) enough
<mhall119> zsombi: the one in the tutorial should be fine
<nik90> kalikiana: true
<zsombi> mhall119: so I'll use the tutorial for the session, I'll go thru it quickly and then leave Q&A time
<kalikiana> nik90: since I doubt the fix branch would land in time even if it lifts off today, maybe it's best to just go with single level here
<mhall119> zsombi: it's really meant to introduce the idea and answer questions
<zsombi> jdstrand: yeah :) the tutorial it's not yet done for the theming
<mhall119> zsombi: yeah
<kalikiana> nik90: it would resolve it… but nobody will see it :-]
<nik90> kalikiana: actually if I use the database as the model, it also shows the deleted documents as {}
<zsombi> mhall119: ok, so an extra burden for me to create sample apps in such a busy time is taken away :)
<jdstrand> zsombi: for example, OptionSelector - I can get in situations where the text color and the widget are too close
<nik90> kalikiana: sure I will use a single level document for the session
<jdstrand> and I can't seem to change it
<dpm> sessing will start in a minute, sorting the hangout details...
<jdstrand> zsombi: or being able to adjust placeHolderText color for TextField
<dpm> (hi everyone! :)
<zsombi> jdstrand: so you managed to get the app specific theme?
<kalikiana> nik90: aaaaah there's that bug with deleted stuff in database as a model, I bet you're hitting that. sometimes I wish the database was not separate code path
<jdstrand> zsombi: or changing the color of the background of a focused TextArea
<jdstrand> zsombi: I probably did it all wrong
<kalikiana> nik90: please stick to the * query then
<nik90> kalikiana: I will use a Index and Query with a single document structure. This way I wouldn't hit either of those bugs
<zsombi> jdstrand: well, unfortunately not every component's style is made so that by overriding it you can alter colors or so...
<nik90> kalikiana: but this is what we need to fix once people start using u1db more and more
<kalikiana> nik90: totally agree.
<jdstrand> zsombi: usually I'm changing individual components' colors if the component has a 'color' or 'backgroundColor' available
<kalikiana> I'm hopefully on to resolving the last failure in the branch soon
<jdstrand> zsombi: but for OptionSelector, I actually did something horrible:
<jdstrand> OptionSelector {
<zsombi> jdstrand: and we don't have the API fixed for the styles...
<jdstrand>   style: TextAreaStyle {
<jdstrand>     background: UbuntuShape {
<jdstrand>     radius: "medium"
<jdstrand>     color: ...
<jdstrand>   }
<jdstrand> }
<zsombi> jdstrabnd: omg... starts bad! :D
<jdstrand> yes :)
<dpm> anyone can hear/see the live stream?
<candelibas> dpm: Yes
<jdstrand> I don't even know why that works. I have a comment in the qml:
<nik90> dpm: we see you
<zsombi> jdstrand: remember, the styles usually use something from the styled component, so if you use TextAreaStyle, that may use the TExtField or TextArea properties :)
<dpm> thanks guys
<jdstrand> zsombi: what was weird was that I got the TextAreaStyle to work with OptionSelector
<jdstrand> honestly, I tried to go through the api docs on theming, but came away very confused
<jdstrand> perhaps I'll wait for the tutorial and then revisit
<jdstrand> though, iirc, OptionSelector in particular didn't seem to have what I needed to change things
<jdstrand> anyhoo-- if the theming is all in place, I'll just wait for the docs
<zsombi> jdstrand: perhaps it doesn't use things from TextArea
<zsombi> jdstrand: yeah, OPtionSelector is not the best component what comes to styling...
<jdstrand> zsombi: well, the TextArea is just a total accident-- I copy/pasted something and forgot to change the TextAreaStyle to something else when I reloaded and noticed something changed
<jdstrand> zsombi: so I went with it for now
<KHendrik> Anyone else really having problem with the sound
<zsombi> jdstrand: yes, the theming is up to date, it's the one we will use for sure, and yes, there will be a tutorial for that, hopefuly by 14.04...
<nik90> KHendrik: nope
<jdstrand> but, I actually don't have my light theme enabled cause there are a lot of things that don't work quite right
<KHendrik> nik90, hmmevery second work is just cracking noise for me ...
<nik90> KHendrik: tried refreshing the stream?
<KHendrik> nik90, multiple times
<nik90> weird
<KHendrik> hmm seems its actually buffering
<KHendrik> i don't understand why my connection is definetly fast enough
<dpm> any questions on the concepts?
<nik90> dpm: QUESTION: Can't we use QtCreator to generate POT files which for projects without CMAKE file?
<nik90> dpm: QUESTION: Will these slides be available later for easy opening of the links mentioned in the slides?
<dpm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/trunk/view/head:/po/CMakeLists.txt
<nik90> dpm: QUESTION: Is there also a Google+ group for Ubuntu Translators?
<nik90> dpm: QUESTION: Do you just need one CMAKELIST.txt file in the po folder? Or Do we need to convert the entire project to CMAKE?
<dpm> https://plus.google.com/b/102330453873285638035/102330453873285638035/posts
<dpm> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntu.translators
<nik90> dpm: thnx for the session
<dpm> nik90, you're welcome, thanks for listening in and for participating with your questions :)
<nik90> dpm: np...I now have an idea on how to translate my flashback app
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> nik90, as I said, have a look at the weather app, which I had to fix after the port to cmake (other core apps will follow). You can grab just the cmake bits you need
<dholbach> sorry, it's #ubuntu-app-devel
<dholbach> not #ubuntu-on-air
<dholbach> nevermind :)
<nik90> dpm: will do
<SKilly> The focus of the screen share isn't great ...
<KHendrik> SKilly, looks good to me
<KHendrik> maybe look at it directly on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsW52Iq2aPQ#t=174
<dholbach> SKilly, do you feel the font should be bigger?
<dholbach> any questions so far?
<SKilly> no, it's just a bit fuzzy
<KHendrik> why not use the template with backend and tabbed ui?
<SKilly> (was better earlier?)
<KHendrik> yeah thats true fuzzy even though its 720p
<SKilly> thanks chaps - I'll give YT a try
<dholbach> can you guys prefix question with QUESTION next time? just so I can pick it up more easily?
<KHendrik> sure thing
<dholbach> thanks!
<mhall119> QUESTION: can mzanetti increase his video quality settings? His screensharing is unreadable to me
<mhall119> dangers of live coding :)
<dholbach> more questions? :)
<KHendrik> m_nam not m_name
<KHendrik> ok
<dholbach> more questions for Michael?
<mhall119> mzanetti: are you returning m_position from your position() method, or still the hard-coded QGeoCoordinate?
<KHendrik> mhall119, he just fixed it its now dynamic
<mhall119> yeah, video lag :)
<upsidedown> you check to see if the bool is true so you do not have a mem leak on the signal
<upsidedown> aka the notify
<upsidedown> the function
<dholbach> upsidedown, which function?
<upsidedown> the bool one because when he emits the signal
<dholbach> mzanetti, ^
<dholbach> any other questions? :)
<upsidedown> if (m_bool === someProperty) {m_bool = someProperty; emit somePropertyChanged(); }
<upsidedown> so when you run in qml onSomePropertyChanged{   }   <<  it will check
<AlanO> Thank you. Nice demo
<KHendrik> thanks a lot nice tut
<Skilly> thanks - will we be able to watch video again later?
<mrjazzcat> QUESTION:  can you share an example, like this one?
<upsidedown> great tutorial all around thanks
<mzanetti> hey o/
<upsidedown> \o
<mrjazzcat> mzanetti:  Awesome session.  Do you have an example for pulling json somewhere?
<mzanetti> now I'm free to type
<mzanetti> mrjazzcat: thanks. well, that's what this does, no?
<mrjazzcat> mzanetti:  ok, cool.  It's just hard for us Qt newbies to keep up :)
<mhall119> QUESTION: maybe the same as mrjazzcat, but can you publish your example code somewhere we can download it?
<mzanetti> mrjazzcat: yeah, I guess so... It's a bit much if you've never seen C++ before
<mzanetti> I tried to target people that have an understanding of QML already and have some very little C++ at least
<mzanetti> mhall119: yep, will put it up
<mrjazzcat> mrjazzcat:  The C++ I could do fine with.  It's the Qt classes I don't know yet, so an example would be awesome
<mhall119> video must have a long lang
<mhall119> lag
<mzanetti> upsidedown: sorry, still not following... everything you say seems correct, but I still don't really see where it should leak something
<upsidedown> cool yeah what I was saying is in your bool function you are setting a private bool property . If you do not check to see if it has changed then it will not know
<mrjazzcat> mzanetti:  thanks again for the great demo
<mzanetti> upsidedown: aaah. now I get it. you wrote that before I added the changed signal
<upsidedown> like emit somePropertyChanged()    whta if it still thinks that it is false or true
<upsidedown> cool
<upsidedown> great tutorial have a good one
<AlanO> mzanetti: Thanks for the demo.I'll pull the code down later and experiment.
<mzanetti> mhall119: mrjazzcat: AlanO: here's the code now: lp:~mzanetti/+junk/wheretheissat
<mhall119> thanks mzanetti
<AlanO> Thank you
<mrjazzcat> mzanetti:  sweet, thank you
<mzanetti> yw
<Skilly> test
<mhall119> http://pad.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-tips-and-tricks-for-beginners
<AlanO> Yes, it looks good
<balloons> mhall119, looks fine on the video too
<mrjazzcat> mrjazzcat:  yup, good
<aquarius> you are live
<KHendrik> mhall119, pad is not accessible "Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again."
<balloons> KHendrik, I can add you to the etherpad team if for some reason you are not. What's you lp id? feel free to pm it to me if you wish instead
<KHendrik> balloons, didn't know i had to be in the team kbehren is my id
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<balloons> KHendrik, you should be all set, skilly you too.. Simply reload the page
<KHendrik> balloons, thank you works fine now :)
<balloons> feel free to ping a question at any time :-) I'll interrupt mike :-)
<aquarius> QUESTION: hey, I've never noticed that Outline pane. Do you actually use it?
<chocolateThunder> ballons can you repeat the url please?
<balloons> chocolateThunder, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad?
<chocolateThunder> the other one :)
<chocolateThunder> to the actual link
<balloons> chocolateThunder, http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/meeting/22145/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-tips-and-tricks-for-beginners/
<chocolateThunder> Thanks!Q
<balloons> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/
<aquarius> QUESTION: how do you clear a saved state while debugging?
<aquarius> (because I can never work it out and have to adjust the app to "save" an empty value :))
<aquarius> ha!
<aquarius> I do not know either. :)
<aquarius> Ya, if a Page has one child and it's a Flickable, the header works automatically. Mostly.
<aquarius> The rules of this sort of thing are not very well documented, so it's always confusing :)
<aquarius> note for example that you do not have clip:true on the listview which means that sometimes it will scroll *under* the header
<aquarius> it's dead confusing :(
<aquarius> omg my eyes horrible gradient ;)
<t1mp> aquarius: the "rule" is that the first of the children of the Page which is a Flickable that can flick in vertical direction, then that's gonna be the automatic value of page.flickable
<t1mp> aquarius: if it is documented bad, that's probably my fault. Suggestions for updates are welcome :)
<mrjazzcat> QUESTION:  any hints about using Ubuntu design guidelines?
<htamayo> great presentation, congrats
<RafaelM> very helpful for the noobs. Thanks Michael
<balloons> api website again: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/
<AlanO> Thanks Michael, great demo.
<balloons> http://design.ubuntu.com/apps
<mrjazzcat> mhall119:  yup
<micah2> QUESTION: Is there any advice or tips on how to come up with good gradients for our apps?
<mhall119> http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/page-stack
<balloons> navigation: http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/global-patterns/navigation
<balloons> https://plus.google.com/communities/111350780270925540549
<mrjazzcat> Nice, thank you!
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/111350780270925540549
<balloons> ask a designer :-)
<balloons> and if nothing else peer review will help shape your design
<micah2> cool, thanks
<mrjazzcat> Thanks!
<Mark_K> Informative presentation, thank you.
<micah2> thanks, mhall119
<mhall119> 1w 83
<elopio> ping oSoMoN: can you top approve this one so it lands on next release? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/webbrowser-app/copyright/+merge/205075
<oSoMoN> elopio, I can surely top-approve it, but it’s not as simple as that, a landing needs to be requested for this MR
<mhall119> video is going live now
<mhall119> let us know when you can see it
<elopio> oSoMoN: aren't you doing releases weekly or something like that?
<aquarius> I can see it
<marcinello> mhall119: we can see you
<oSoMoN> elopio, no, it’s an on-demand thing
<elopio> oSoMoN: well, next time you have something to release, can you please add this one too? It would be a lot of effort to make a release just for this branch.
<oSoMoN> elopio, sure
<suhaib> !help
<ubot2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mhall119> suhaib: do you need help?
<suhaib> mhall119: ya, just wants to know the url for the live video
<mhall119> suhaib: http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/meeting/22148/html5-ubuntuui-components/ should have it embedded
<mhall119> if you have a question for the presenter (Kyle) ask it here starting with "QUESTION:"
<skilly> .
<suhaib> mhall119: Thanks, How come the website sends me to the 11-13 summit ?
<suhaib> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/
<TooLmaN> Are these sessions being recorded for later viewing?  I missed the last one  :(
<mhall119> suhaib: because that's happening next week
<mhall119> TooLmaN: yes
<aquarius> QUESTION: you say that grid units will be available in CSS. That is, I'll be able to say: h1 { height: 8gu; } ?? Really? That'll break the ability to have my html work anywhere else
<aquarius> (perhaps you didn't mean that it'll work in css?)
<TooLmaN> mhall119: ty
<suhaib> mhall119: aha
<aquarius> kyleN, mhall119, please, please don't patch the browser renderer to magically understand gu in CSS for Ubuntu only :(
<mhall119> aquarius: I *think* they were planning on using a CSS pre-processor to convert gu to pixels
<aquarius> I don't know how to say this more strongly. If I'm writing a dialect of HTML which doesn't work in any other browser at all, then it is *not HTML*
<aquarius> It means I can't test in a desktop browser.
<aquarius> If I'm doing that I might as well just use QML.
<aquarius> there is one web for a reason. :)
<mhall119> aquarius: like I said, I think they're going to use a pre-processor so you as a developer can write in terms of grid units, but the browser will ultimately only see pixel values
<aquarius> mhall119, still means no testing in browser :(
<mhall119> aquarius: sure you can, it just means you have to run the process first
<aquarius> and Ubuntu's just never going to have as complete a set of tools as the whole rest of the world put together.
<t1mp> aquarius: how would you propose to support GUs in html then?
<aquarius> t1mp, I wouldn't.
<aquarius> that's what you get for inventing your own unit. :)
<mhall119> aquarius: you don't *have* to use grid units if you don't want to, they're just there to make your job easier
<aquarius> I don't think you need grid units in HTML anyway.
<aquarius> Note that the whole rest of the universe is doing responsive design and coping ;)
<mhall119> does HTML/CSS provide a way to accomplish the same thing?
<ogra_> em ... isnt it ?
<aquarius> No. An em is the size of an "m" character.
<t1mp> aquarius: and what about other ubuntu-specific stuff, such as launcher online accounts, contenthub, ...?
<aquarius> HTML has vw and vh and vmin viewport units, which are useful for this.
<aquarius> t1mp, those are APIs, which are fine -- no problem with calling APIs, because you can do those in JavaScript.
<aquarius> I'd be happy if the "preprocessor" that was used was, for example, a SASS plugin which was released as JS
<aquarius> rather than inventing some brand new tool
<aquarius> there's a lot of prior art in this field, and I'm worried that it's not being looked at
<t1mp> aquarius: but if you use anything from here http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-14.04/UbuntuUI/ then it would not work in another browser?
<mhall119> vw and vh are non-pixel values?
<aquarius> talk to web developers
<aquarius> t1mp, it should do. That's JS.
<aquarius> mhall119, a vw is 1/100 of the screen width
<t1mp> aquarius: so you would copy the JS libs and include with your app?
<mhall119> aquarius: physical width? pixel width? what?
<t1mp> aquarius: I know nothing about html app development, so I'm asking out of curiosity
<aquarius> t1mp, yep, and that's exactly precisely what I did with wordbits.
<aquarius> it's convenient that they're shipped on the device, certainly, so I don't have to ship them in my click package
<t1mp> aquarius: ok. so in qml we have units.gu(5) for grid units. The same would work if we provided a JS function that does the same
<aquarius> t1mp, except that CSS can't run JS functions, sadly.
<t1mp> ohh
<t1mp> right
<aquarius> if I'm building an HTML app then at least part of my motivating reason for doing so (rather than non-portable QML+Ubuntu.Components) is that I want to be on Android and iOS as well
<mhall119> for those watching the video, kyleN has mentioned pending changes to the header and toolbar, there will be a session on that Friday at 1400 UTC if you want a preview of what's coming
<aquarius> t1mp, there are CSS preprocesors already, and some are in JS so they can be used on the fly, and that'd be great
<mhall119> aquarius: ask alex-abreu for more specific implementation details about GU support in HTML5
<aquarius> but I don't know if anyone on the team implementing this is doing enough web dev to know about this stuff :)
<aquarius> mhall119, will do.
<mhall119> again, I think they're going to use one of those CSS preprocessors that you seem to be happy using
<aquarius> hooray!
<aquarius> that way I can just include sass.js and use it like a normal web app I'd build.
<mhall119> aquarius: daker surely does enough web dev to know "the right way" to do this
<aquarius> and then preprocess in the build step for production
<pabluk> QUESTION: Can we mix the 2 types of layouts on the same app?
<aquarius> mhall119, cool -- I wasn't sure what was going on because I don't get to see much of this work
<aquarius> anyway I'll shut up now :)
<mhall119> pabluk: you mean PageStack and Tabs?
<pabluk> mhall119: yes
<t1mp> pabluk: it is possible but not recommended
<aquarius> Don't mix them in the same app; the design guideliens specifically recommend against it. http://design.canonical.com/2013/03/app-patterns-explained-navigation/ has the details
<pabluk> t1mp: ok
<pabluk> aquarius: thanks for the link
<t1mp> aquarius: thanks. I couldn't find the link :)
<aquarius> t1mp, the reason I know is that I myself asked a question on G+ about it for the design team to answer, about a week ago ;) (https://plus.google.com/u/0/+StuartLangridge/posts/G8Yr3dmvVnJ)
<t1mp> aquarius: weird, I cannot see answers from katie on that page, although you seem to reply to her comments
<kenvandine> StateSaver is amazing!
<aquarius> t1mp, I think she was speaking from her Canonical account, which has since been deleted.
<aquarius> kenvandine, it is, isn't it? I love it. ;)
<t1mp> aquarius: oh :( makes sense. but now some useful information is missing
<t1mp> well.. I can only guess that it was useful
<aquarius> I concur. Don't know what can be done about that :( The conclusion basically was "this is a use case that we just flat out don't cater for now, so we the design team need to think about that and work out what to do" :)
<t1mp> aquarius: how is it done in desktop apps?
<mhall119> btw, all of these components he's showing off are documented on http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-14.04/UbuntuUI/
<aquarius> t1mp, most platforms don't have specific design guidance saying "don't do this". (They may be wrong to do so; it might be a bad pattern. Hence me asking for a better one. :))
<aquarius> QUESTION: can I put data-role="button" on anything? Specifically, a <button>? Or do I have to use a div? 'Cos that's not good for accessibility...
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/html-5/tutorials/meanings-app-html5-tutorial/ is the tutorial he mentioned
<aquarius> Ah, good. It should use a <button> ;)
<mhall119> aquarius: file a bug :)
<mhall119> lp:ubuntu-html5-theme
<mhall119> to update the API docs
<aquarius> already doing so :)
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme/+bug/1287826 filed
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1287826 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "Button docs should call out that an actual <button> should be used" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/html-5/
<aquarius> heh.
<aquarius> I don't think I have any more questions immediately based on the video :)
<aquarius> Ah, there was one more
<mrjazzcat> QUESTION:  will there be a roadmap for features and releases post-14.04?
<aquarius> QUESTION: are UbuntuUI-decorated elements reacting to click events or to touch events? Touch events don't have the 300ms delay, so they feel more native
<aquarius> (nice, the theme is using SASS. Coolio.)
<pabluk> QUESTION: Can we use CSS media queries with the UbuntuUI to make more responsive layouts?
<mrjazzcat> thanks kyleN
<aquarius> one other QUESTION, because it bit me a while ago: why does Shape use a png image rather than, say, SVG? It didn't seem to look right when I used it :(
<aquarius> session over. thank you kyleN! Interesting stuff.
<kyleN> mrjazzcat, you are welcome
<kyleN> aquarius, and all, thank you
<mhall119> aquarius: I believe daker is working on changing UbuntuShape to use SVG
<aquarius> mhall119, ah, good, OK :)
<aquarius> I deliberately didn't use Shape in wordbits (and felt guilty about it) precisely because it looked weird :)
<aquarius> I wish border-radius could do unbalanced borders, then it wouldn't need anything at all
<t1mp> aquarius: I don't know if your question was answered in the video, but the components use mouseareas for events
<t1mp> aquarius: but I think using touchareas would be a welcome update
<aquarius> t1mp, not in HTML they don't ;)
<t1mp> aquarius: oops, I forgot about html
<aquarius> unless I have completely underestimated how much work you lot are doing
<aquarius> heh :)
<daker> aquarius: bug #1243396
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1243396 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "Ubuntu Shape does not scale" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243396
<aquarius> daker, sweet,thank you :)
<daker> aquarius: i am still waiting for the SVG shape
<aquarius> daker, can you border-image an svg?
<aquarius> I've never actually tried :)
<daker> i don't think so :(
<daker> i am using :after
<daker> the design team is recommending me to use a simple border-radius
<aquarius> then it's not the ubuntu shape, though
<aquarius> I wish css could do properly unbalanced borders and it can't :(
<aquarius> no arbitrary beziers for us
<daker> yeah :(
<daker> here is the actual result http://i.imgur.com/nl4beub.png
<aquarius> hahaha!
<aquarius> http://jsbin.com/futovecu/1/edit
<aquarius> svg border image
<aquarius> works in chrome at least :)
<aquarius> although border-image is a problem because you can't set its colour
<aquarius> unless you use a dynamic svg or something equally horrible
 * daker is assigning‎ bug #1243396 to aquarius :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1243396 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "Ubuntu Shape does not scale" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243396
<aquarius> if the design team are suggesting using border-radius, I bet you could get pretty close to the Ubuntu shape just by using two radii for an ellipse
<aquarius> it wouldn't be perfect
<aquarius> but offloading all the hard work to the rendering engine is a really good idea :)
<daker> http://thecodeplayer.com/walkthrough/css3-squircles
<aquarius> daker, hrm
<aquarius> http://jsbin.com/taliqapu/1/edit
<aquarius> the "ubuntu shape", from http://design.canonical.com/2013/10/indented-styles-and-the-ubuntu-shape/ is REALLY close to just being a shape with perfectly rounded corners ;)
<aquarius> is there a better example of the Ubuntu shape?
<daker> aquarius: example ?
<daker> this is the one i am using http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/themes/design-blog-theme/assets/img/team-squircle.png
<aquarius> daker, see the jsbin
<aquarius> http://jsbin.com/taliqapu/1/edit
<daker> i see but how about scaling ?
<aquarius> border-radius can be a percentage...
<aquarius> I think
 * aquarius checks ;)
<aquarius> daker, http://jsbin.com/taliqapu/1/edit updated to have both squircles, with one single border radius (rather than two for an ellipse)
<aquarius> and percentage sizes.
<aquarius> ta daaaa
<aquarius> it's not totally perfect; the Ubuntu Shape bulges a tiny bit more on the curve
<aquarius> but it's a really tiny bit :)
<aquarius> actually, using ellipse radii works even better
<daker> aquarius: can you comment on the bug report ?
<aquarius> see http://jsbin.com/taliqapu/1/edit again :)
<aquarius> OK, I shall add to the bug report
 * aquarius adds comment to the bug report
<aquarius> yay no png background image horror required :)
<daker> \o/
<daker> will ask Anthony to review it
<m-b-o> hello, does anyone know how to get a decent load on a device while running autopilot tests at the same time?
<candelibas> Hi everyone.I have installed Ubuntu SDK then I created HTML5 App.When I try to run projects it says me Starting ubuntu-html5-app-launcher --www=/home/can/projects/myfirstapp/www --inspector Failed to start program. Path or permissions wrong? ubuntu-html5-app-launcher exited with code -1
<candelibas> I searched for the problem but I can't get the solution
<cff> Can I use PyGTK App indicators in KDE? I want to port a GTK app indicator to KDE and it has an gtk.StatusIcon http://www.pygtk.org/pygtk2reference/class-gtkstatusicon.html#signal-gtkstatusicon--activate which when its activated in the system tray it just closes, however if I click on it and don't release it works.  Activated = 1 click with release
<cff> I have self.icon.connect("activate", self.show_menu) when self.icon is an gtk.StatusIcon() and show_menu calls self.menu.popup(None, None, None, 0, 0) and self.timer = gobject.timeout_add(100, self.check_mouse)  which calls if not self.menu.get_window().is_visible(): return
<cff> s/when/where
<cff> hmm the problem seems to be with self.menu.popup(None, None, None, 0, 0)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-05
<short_sam> Hey guys question when I look at the evernote service file it specifies it kind of as it's own plugin... so when i'm trying to use something such as say google do I need to define my own custom service to utilize Youtube?
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy St Piran's Day! :-D
<mihir> popey: WebbyIT are we meeting in Today's meeting ?
<mihir> sorry , tomorrow's
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, do you have some time?
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: shoot
<KHendrik> I started over again with my project since it was still using the formats of the old templates without cmake. And I want to do it right ths time... Right now I have the tabbed template with backend and when i hit run it asks for a executable last time i edited the Makefile to include a job run which pointed to qmlrunner but how would i normally do this?
<zbenjamin> you have to hit F12 instead of the normal run button
<zbenjamin> proper run support is what i'm working on atm
<KHendrik> ohh ok didn't know that
<KHendrik> argh F12 is guake ok will disable that
<KHendrik> That doesn't seem to have any effect F12 does nothing
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, any idea what could be wrong?
<rpadovani> mihir: yap, there will be also Bartosz
<mihir> WebbyIT: cool :)
<rpadovani> mihir: when you have time, could you please review
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1287340
<rpadovani> and https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1286946
<rpadovani> ? thanks :-)
<KHendrik> ok right now I'm trying run on device this is the error i get: [11:27:39] cat: ubuntu-sdk-13.10-armhf/click_package/backend-tabbed-test.desktop: No such file or directory
<KHendrik> does anyone have any ideas
<mihir> WebbyIT: Done :)
<m-b-o> Has anyone experience with WorkerScript and the things that can go wrong with it?
<m-b-o> then please have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1287446
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1287446 in Ubuntu Weather App "Sometimes, the temperature and conditions are not shown" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rpadovani> thanks mihir :-)
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, do i need a special version not in the ppa for f12 to work?
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: sorry its Ctrl+F12
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: look in the Build -> Ubuntu Menu
<KHendrik> ok thats for run on device now i get this error:  cat: ubuntu-sdk-13.10-armhf/click_package/backend-tabbed-test.desktop: No such file or directory
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: did you do build in chroot? Right Click on the project -> build in chroot
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, I get an access not authorized error "I: You do not have permission to access the schroot service.
<KHendrik> I: This failure will be reported."
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, I already get that error during clean "/usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/qtc_chroot_make armhf ubuntu-sdk-13.10 trusty clean"
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: aaa that one
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: edit /etc/schroot/chroot.d/click-ubuntu-sdk-13.10-armhf and replace root with your username
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: sorry thats a bug in the click creation that has not been resolved yet
<KHendrik> ahh i see should i replace every occurence of root?
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, ok build in chroot now works but run on device still doesn't
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: what happens?
<KHendrik> usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/qtc_device_run_app finished with code 255
<zbenjamin> hmm nothing more?
<KHendrik> wait i will paste it its to long
<zbenjamin> ok
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: on the devices mod, does it say your device is ready for development?
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, yes and i can run on device with qml only app
<KHendrik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7038237/
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: weird it seems the arguments to qmlscene are wrong, did you change the desktop file?
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, no I didn't touch it it is just a clean project with backend and tabbed interface
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: weird... what image version do you have on the device?
<KHendrik> devel-proposed
<zbenjamin> revision i mean
<zbenjamin> should be in settings -> about device -> OS
<KHendrik> r219
<zbenjamin> ok that is new enough ;)
<zbenjamin> there should be a folder called /home/phablet/dev_tmp
<zbenjamin> in there should be your project, check out the exec in the desktop file there. if it looks wrong
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, a desktop file should end on .desktop right?
<KHendrik> ok found it nevermind
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, hmm doesn't look obviously wrong to me http://paste.ubuntu.com/7038317/
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, fixed it!! For some reason you cant use hyphen in the project name or it will fail.
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: awesome!
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: good to know thx
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, Thank you for your help
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: no prob
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: ask again if you need more :)
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, sure will do
<KHendrik> zbenjamin, one more question right away :) how do i switch from the 13.10 sdk to 14.04
<dpm> nik90, are you still planning the Ubuntu App Dev School? What was the date again?
<nik90> dpm: tomorrow 14:00 UTC
<nik90> dpm: oh sry I was referring to the app dev week :P
<dpm> :)
<nik90> dpm: I am still discussing with the dutch loco about the app dev school
<dpm> nik90, let me know if there is anything I can help with
<nik90> dpm: but most likely in May (during the release party of 14.04)
<nik90> dpm: ok
<dpm> cool
<dpm> nik90, I'm just drafting the blog post, but here are some pics from the app dev school in Barcelona last weekend: http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-planella/sets/72157641751298844
<nik90> dpm: wow pretty cool!
<mzanetti> balloons: ping
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: you don't atm
<zbenjamin> KHendrik: not in creator yet
<KHendrik> ahh ok
<matavaca> no one here....
<dholbach> so folks... if you have questions for Zsombor, please ask them and prefix them with QUESTION:
<mzanetti> rpadovani: o/
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/cameraImprovement/+merge/206559/comments/492738
<rpadovani> mzanetti: yeah, at least we are here :-) In about an hour I return home and update the code
<mzanetti> rpadovani: cool, no need to hurry
<dholbach> any questions for Zsombor so far?
<nik90> QUESTION: Can you change properties of UI elements defined in the default layout like color, text etc in a conditional layout?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: can you provide transitions between different layouts?
<nik90> QUESTION: Is it possible to define tabs or pagestack in a conditional layout? For instance, in a phone a tabs interface might make sense while in a tablet, one might like to hide the tabs and show them as column instead.
<dholbach> any more questions?
<dholbach> .. while we have Zsombor here :)(
<dholbach> :)
<nik90> QUESTION: In the future, can we expect predefined phone, tablet, and desktop conditions that we can use to trigger different conditional layouts?
<nik90> QUESTION: When defining an item only in a particular conditional layout, does that item get unloaded from memory automatically when switching to other layouts? Or should I do that manually?
<dholbach> any more questions?
<nik90> I am out of questions :D
<dholbach> is Zsombor breaking up for anyone else?
<dholbach> or is it just me?
<nik90> seems good to me
<nik90> okay now he is broken
<ahayzen> same
<nik90> dholbach: can you ask him to repeat it
<dholbach> sorry for the break up
<ahayzen> thanks guys :)
<zsombi1> nik90: dholbach: ahayzen: my gtalk plugin was eating 170% of my cpu time...
<nik90> thnx zsombi1 dholbach
<dholbach> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1403-uitk was probably the session zsombi1 was referring to
<dholbach> although I might have misunderstood
<dholbach> zsombi1, 170%? that's nothing :-P
<zsombi1> :D
<nik90> zsombi1: yeah it does that sometimes..so annoying
<ahayzen> lol
<dholbach> my CPU temp is still up at 75°C
<zsombi1> dholbach: yes, this is the BP I was talking about
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> so everyone who's interested in it can go and subscribe to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1403-uitk :)
<dholbach> thanks again zsombi1
<zsombi1> dholbach: welcome guys! any questions, feel free to post!
<dpm> everyone ready for the next session on testing with qmlrunner?
 * mzanetti is (hopefully)
<dpm> please prefix any questions with QUESTION:
<dpm> and feel free to ask them at any time
<balloons> wahoo :-)
<KHendrik> uhh the lag
<dpm> test all the things! \o/
<dpm> :)
<dpm> I'll be monitoring IRC, so feel free to ping me and I'll forward the questions to Michael
<elopio> the stream is getting stuck for me :(
<balloons> try opening the stream on youtube directly.. might help http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=Pj1hV93icRU
<m-b-o> balloons: are you around?
<balloons> m-b-o, I am indeed
<m-b-o> balloons: is the Qt version on the new proposed images 5.2.1?
<m-b-o> where this bug occurs
<balloons> m-b-o, we're moving to 5.2.1. do you think this is a problem from it?
<m-b-o> yes, I'm pretty sure
<m-b-o> I've added some comments to the bug
<elopio> m-b-o, balloons: on 5.2.1 we are seeing the same error, but more often. But I reported the bug using 5.0.
<m-b-o> there are probably tow different errors
<KHendrik> QUESTION: Can you run the tests from QTCreator or do you always need to use the console?
<balloons> dpm ^^
<m-b-o> elopio balloons: or there is problem which occurs more often with the JS engine used in Qt5.2
<dpm> thanks balloons :)
<dpm> KHendrik, answering it right now
<KHendrik> thx
<nik90> is the stream down for anyone else?
<Mark_K> It is down for me.
<balloons> stream dropped
<nik90> dpm: ^^
<KHendrik> yep stream is dead
<dpm> seems to be ok on the hangout itself
<dpm> let me see if I can figure out what's going on
<marcinello> the stream is down for me too :(
<KHendrik> on youtube it dropped after i hope that answ... dead
<nik90> dpm: We get the message "We are experiencing technical difficulties"
<KHendrik> confirmed technical difficulties here too
<dpm> hm, there's not much I can do in that case, the hangout seems to be ok :/
<davmor2> balloons: dpm: down for me too
<dpm> the hangout now stopped
<mzanetti> sorry... What was the last thing you've seen?
<dpm> bear with us guys...
<mzanetti> nik90: you seem to be the first one that dropped out. what was the last thing you received?
<KHendrik> mzanetti, i heard i hope that answered your question and than it stopped
<mzanetti> heh, ok
<mzanetti> while dpm is setting it up again, KHendrik, did that answer your question?
<KHendrik> mzanetti, yes it did thank you :)
<balloons> m-b-o, so you have everything you need in exploring what
<balloons> 's happening with weather?
<m-b-o> balloons: ?
<balloons> m-b-o, sorry sentence got cut. I saw your comments on the bug report. Do you have everything you need to fix the issues or no? I also opened a bug you can try and recreate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1287982
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1287982 in Ubuntu Weather App "Refreshing when no weather data is found crashes the app" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> sounds like not everyone has the issue tho so ;-)
<m-b-o> balloons: I doubt I could fix the issue since it's a platform bug. I could perhaps make a workaround, but earliest friday I think
<balloons> m-b-o, why do you say it's a platform bug? because the worker sometimes doesn't execute properly?
<dpm> davmor2, KHendrik, nik90, stream should be live again
<Mark_K> I see the stream.
<m-b-o> ballons: yes, I do think so. And the same data put in the worker sometimes fails, sometimes works
<davmor2> Yeap I see it but had to refresh
<KHendrik> dpm yes works fine
<nik90> dpm: thnx
<m-b-o> balloons: and I couldn't reporduce it on 5.0, but on 5.2 and 5.2 has a new js engine
<dpm> Mark_K, KHendrik, davmor2, thanks for confirming guys
<balloons> m-b-o, can we swap the target for the bug then to 5.2 issues?
<KHendrik> dpm, you're welcome
<m-b-o> balloons: I would be pleased if somebody could confirm what  the same
<nik90> dpm: QUESTION: For the test_clearButton() testcase, what is the advantage of using qmltestrunner over autopilot?
<balloons> m-b-o, well I'm concerned because elopio says it happens to him on 5.0. All my devices are newer than that, as I suspect yours is now
<elopio> balloons: how are you installing qt5.2 on your device? using timo's PPA?
<nik90> QUESTION: Where can we find documentation for the UbuntuTestCase helper functions like keyClick, testCompare and so on?
<m-b-o> elopio balloons: r219 isn't qt5.2?
<davmor2> elopio: do you mean 5.0 or the default that is in a standard image?
<elopio> davmor2: isn't the default 5.0?
<balloons> well true.. 5.0 != image default..I guess it's 5.0.x?
<davmor2> m-b-o: no  r219 is default 5.2.1 isn't landed yet
<elopio> now I'm experiencing technical difficulties with the stream.
<davmor2> elopio: 5.0.2 = default on qtquick
<aquarius> goldarnit, I missed the responsive layouts session. Watching now. :)
<elopio> well, yes, close enough
<m-b-o> davmor2 ok thanks
<elopio> m-b-o: if you want to try with 5.2.1, you will need https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2
<dpm> nik90, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/TestCase/ there are some docs there
<nik90> dpm: thnx
<m-b-o> elopio: no, thought r219 is 1t5.2.1 already, so it wouldn't make sense.
<elopio> m-b-o: no, r219 it's not 5.2.1 yet.
<m-b-o> elopio balloons: will try to make a workaround, but this can not happen until friday. Still seems to me like a bug in Qt itself.
<elopio> m-b-o: I'm not in a hurry. Once we have reported a bug and started working on identify the causes, I think it should take whatever it takes to get a nice fix.
<elopio> but, you know, not everybody thinks this way :)
<elopio> m-b-o: thanks a lot for looking into it.
<m-b-o> elopio: alright :)
<dry[1]> hi. what's currently the most popular software on ubuntu to create games for android?
<dpm> any questions on the session or testing/QA in general you guys want to ask Michael while he's here?
<dpm> we've got about 5 minutes
<elopio> I missed it all :'(
<balloons> m-b-o, I would like to see an honest fix as well. I feel like there's a bug or two within the app that will take some time to hash out, but it's the best way.. no reason to hack or make workarounds
<elopio> I'll make my questions tomorrow.
<balloons> elopio, dholbach is going to do the session with you now
<dholbach> elopio, yep, sent you the hangout URL in a private message
<elopio> I'm ready, I hope my connection is too.
<KHendrik> Thanks very much nice Session.
<dholbach> *cross fingers*
<elopio> dholbach: I see no invitation.
<nik90> mzanetti: thnx for the session. Very informative!
<mzanetti> yw :)
<m-b-o> balloons: me too. there are some other stuff I'm already refactoring which should imporove things. But this particular bug with the worker script will be hard to fix without some duct tape... sorry
<balloons> m-b-o, I guess the point is if it's a bug in platform, I'd like to pass it along
<mzanetti> dpm: balloons: btw. here's a side product of my preparation for the qmltestrunner session: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-sdk-tutorials/use-ubuntutestcase/+merge/209455
<nik90> alrite elopio bring it on with the user acceptance tests :D
<mzanetti> please review when you have some time
<nik90> dholbach: u r live
 * dholbach hugs nik90
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/+junk/talks
<dpm> mzanetti, nice, will approve once I've finished my next call
<balloons> mzanetti, :-)
<KHendrik> LaTeX ftw
<m-b-o> balloons: yes, but to pass judgement about it I'm not capable of. My guts tell me, it's a platform bug. But that doesn't count :)
<dholbach> are there any questions for Leo already?
<fit> x
<fit> x
<dholbach> any questions for Leo? (please prefix with QUESTION:, so we can pick it up more easily)
<nik90> QUESTION: Are individual applications expected to generate sphinx documentation to help new developers with writing tests? Or is this more for Autopilot itself?
<nik90> QUESTION: In the Address book example, while writing autopilot tests for the address book, how do you access the gallery UI elements? Can Autopilot access them despite being in a new app?
<dholbach> nik90, looks like Leo can't hear me ;-)
<nik90> dholbach: oh
<elopio> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/autopilot/emulator/ubuntuuitoolkit.html#ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators.MainView.open_toolbar
<MaheshK> Do we have example scripts to try?
<dholbach> MaheshK, https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/+junk/talks might have some more pointers as well
<dholbach> any more questions for Leo?
<MaheshK> Thank you
<rvr> elopio: clap clap clap
<nik90> elopio, dholbach: Thnx for the session.
<dholbach> elopio, good work :)
<elopio> nik90: thanks to you for all the good examples to show around :)
<nik90> elopio: hehe .. well you helped me get there. so thank you as well
<candelibas> Hi everyone.I have installed Ubuntu SDK but when I create HTML5 App and try to run it gives me error (ubuntu-html5-app-launcher)
<mhall119> if anybody has questions for alex or david, ask them here starting with "QUESTION:"
<dbarth-onair> hi everyone
<dbarth-onair> please share questions about the examples alex is doing
<rvr> Big enough :)
<dbarth-onair> rvr: too big? ;) maybe he can scale that down a bit
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, that is fixed in our pending branches, knownSourcesForType will return the default as well
<dbarth-onair> kenvandine: ah cool, i think that's easier this way
<dbarth-onair> but it's good to know that there is a distinction
<dbarth-onair> and a way to get the default one in just one go
<kenvandine> it's even easier now... with the api changes
<kenvandine> wow... i am like 4 minutes behind on the video...
<dbarth-onair> eh
<short_sam> Can someone help me with my authentication token after making my own account plugin? It's supposed to grab the token but it does nothing it just sits there after the user logs in...
<chicaceci007> Hi
<KHendrik> mzanetti, will the first half of the qmltestrunner session be available as a recording or is that one lost?
<boren> Hi, is there a way to add email to a contact in addressbook using Qt.openUrlExternally? It seems that currently only phone-number is supported.
<Brayden_> Looking for some information on the OS for Galaxy Nexus
<drodriguezpadill> QUESTION: How can I get items on a page to stay in the center, even if the orientation or size of the display varies?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-06
<owee> what is the website..?
<sarnold> owee: http://developer.ubuntu.com ?
<owee> thanks..
<owee> is possible the layout create into other layout, with some event...?
<pahell> wo finde ich den die UX Guidlines für Ubuntu Mobile?:)
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy White Chocolate Cheesecake Day! :-D
<achiang> hello, i'm a n00b when it comes to IDEs. how can i do something like have 2 projects open in qtcreator and copy files from one project to another?
<achiang> drag and drop doesn't work, nor does control-click present anything useful
<achiang> google is failing me also
 * achiang randomly pokes oSoMoN 
 * achiang reverts back to $UMPTEEN years of caveman programming and just uses 'cp'
<nik90> achiang: I haven't had much luck copying files from one project to the other
<nik90> achiang: why dont you just use the File Manager for that?
<achiang> just seems like a pretty basic function that an IDE should provide, no?
<nik90> I agree :)
<achiang> nik90: well, cp is pretty easy to use too ;)
<nik90> but you can have two projects open at the same time
<achiang> nik90: exactly. i have 2 projects open, my project and one that i'm learning from by reading source. i wanted to just copy files from one to the other and it was... hard
<achiang> anyway. cp did the trick
<nik90> achiang: what I do in that situation is I create a new file *using* qtcreator and then copy the contents directly
<Laney> is it possible to have the toolbar expanded all the time?
<nik90> Laney: yes..set opened: true
<achiang> nik90: i did that too, but that is super tedious when wanting to import say, 5+ files
<nik90> with locked: true as well
<achiang> nik90: in my case, i'm copying from the UITK, and wanted to import the Template*.qml files, of which there are 6 or so
<nik90> achiang: the reason I do it using qtcreator is so that it automatically adds the new file to the revision control like bzr, git etc
<Laney> nik90: aha
<achiang> nik90: yeah, i don't mind doing that step manually too.
<nik90> fair enough
<Laney> nik90: seems you need locked: true otherwise it auto closes
<seb128> Laney, opened: true and locked: true
<Laney> ya
<Laney> you can't say 'keep it open but let the user close it#
<Laney> '
<seb128> Laney, are you looking at the background report? I discussed that with Ken yesterday, had it on my todolist
<Laney> yeah, seemed simple
<seb128> k, same reasoning here :p
<seb128> speaking of simple, did you see my one liner to replace Text by Label?
<Laney> oh yeah I'll look at that in a bit
<seb128> thanks
<chihchun> question on click app, I tried to load a component (qml file) via Loader.  it works if I run it with qmlscene from /opt/click.ubuntu.com/*/current
<chihchun> but if I run it from unity8/launcher, it seems can not find the file
<chihchun> what's the path when unity launch the program? where I can find the error output from the app?
<chihchun> there is not much info from ./.cache/upstart/unity8.log or ./.cache/unity-scope-click.log
<t1mp> Laney: if you lock the toolbar, it doesn't auto-hide, and the user cannot close it
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I was wondering if there's a way to not auto hide but also not lock it
<Laney> but it's not necessary in this case anyway
<t1mp> Laney: no, we wanted the auto-hiding to be consistent among apps. So we figured if auto-hide doesn't work we would disable it in UITK for all apps
<t1mp> and if it does work, it works like that in all apps
<seb128> isn't the toolbar going away anyway with the new designs?
<t1mp> seb128: yes, true
<t1mp> seb128: the tools that are now in the toolbar will move to the header. There is still quite some work in the UITK to do to get that done, but hopefully it will all be automatic without changes in the app code
<seb128> good
<t1mp> seb128: yeah
<mihir> nik90: ping
<mihir> nik90: any idea of copying text from the label ??
<achiang> chihchun: if all else fails, i say try a mailing list :-/
<achiang> chihchun: i am struggling with app development too right now
<kalikiana> nik90: can we do the hangout 12:30 utc? ie. half an hour later. otherwise it clashes with my daily standup
<nik90> kalikiana: no problem
<kalikiana> nik90: so hangout now? if so I'll start one
<nik90> kalikiana: go ahead
<nik90> dholbach, popey: Would it be either of you who will be hosting the u1db session?
 * popey checks the schedule
<popey> dholbach: are you taking david's session today?
 * popey re-reads his email, yeah, dholbach is running it
<dholbach> nik90, setting it up now
<nik90> dholbach: ok
<t1mp> dpm / mhall119 who will be in tomorrow's session about the new header?
<AlanO> I may be.
<jc> what?
<mhall119> t1mp: popey I think
<popey> me
<t1mp> ah, I was expecting someone from the design team to show new ideas
<popey> yes, someone from design will be there
<nik90> can you confirm we are live pls
<ahayzen> nik90, ur live :)
<nik90> ahayzen: thnx
<KHendrik> anyone else experiencing lag between audio and video?
<KHendrik> ok fixed itself
<KHendrik> QUESTION: Maybe a bit early to ask but can you use U1DB from C++ or only on the qml side.
<KHendrik> ahh ok your back just leave the question for later
<dholbach> kalikiana, maybe when you rejoin just use audio (and no video)?
<dholbach> kalikiana, did you try another browser?
<kalikiana> dholbach: google killed my entire wlan twice now… there's usually a rare chance it happens. today it was twice in a row. and you see how long it takes to restart everything :-(…
<dholbach> kalikiana, do you have the issue as well if you upload huge files?
<kalikiana> no, exclusively with hangouts
<kalikiana> which makes it rather hard to debug → propriatery blob…
<kalikiana> I'll try to join from Firefox
<dholbach> yeah, and maybe just use audio :/
<dholbach> (I just asked because I had issues with constant uploads in the past, which brought down the connection)
<dholbach> nik90, are you rejoining as well?
<kalikiana> yay firefox mixes up my accounts, need to log out of everytinhg…
<KHendrik> uhh whats that
<kalikiana> I'm truly sorry :-/
<KHendrik> no problem
<t1mp> kalikiana: you look a bit pale
<kalikiana> :-D
<KHendrik> thx
<ming> Error while converting /home/ming/.local/share/ubuntu-emulator/ubuntu-emulator-one/system.img: Unknown option 'compat' qemu-img: Invalid options for file format 'qcow2'.
<dholbach> ming, maybe you ask on #ubuntu-touch?
<ming> dholbach,thanks.
<t1mp> QUESTION: will the example app discussed be added to http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/ ?
<dholbach> t1mp, we absolutely should! :)
<KHendrik> QUESTION: You mentioned at the start of the session that U1DB can use different databases in the background. How do I specify which one it uses.
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Does U1DB use a background threads to load the models? What is the performance of U1DB like with large databases?
<KHendrik> dholbach, as i understood it u1db might use mongodb in the background or was that a misunderstanding
<dholbach> KHendrik, that'd surprise me to be honest
<KHendrik> ok I probably misunderstood than
<dholbach> kalikiana can maybe clarify here, if the actual local database backend can be specified
<dholbach> ok, I was wrong then :-)
<dholbach> thanks KHendrik for the question
<dholbach> I missed the part on the slide :)
<KHendrik> thank you really helpful
<dholbach> sergiusens, are you giving the next session?
<sergiusens> dholbach, yeah; but I am not as prepared as others; was asked to talk about this while I was on holidays and just got back today
<dholbach> sergiusens, ok :)
<dholbach> any last question for nik90 and kalikiana?
<KHendrik> Thank you nice session :)
<dholbach> awesome - great you stayed with us through the technical issues :)
<AlanO> Thank you, very good session.
<ahayzen> thanks guys :)
<kalikiana> o/
<kalikiana> ← Christian
<dholbach> sergiusens, one sec
<dholbach> http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/meeting/22143/compiled-code-and-plugins-into-your-click-packages/ is updated
<KHendrik> you're live
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> Sergio is one of the heroes of making Ubuntu on phones work, so get your questions in :)
 * mhall119 accepts full blame
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<mhall119> QUESTION: what "specific directories" does upstart-app-launch look in?
<mhall119> if he can paste them in the etherpad
<mhall119> that would help
<dholbach> he'll screen-share
 * mhall119 has good timing
<mhall119> germans always complicating things
<dholbach> mhall119, hippie
<dholbach> do we have any more questions?
<mhall119> QUESTION: How does the click chroot know what build dependencies your app needs?
<elopio> renato_: I suppose you are extremely busy right now.
<elopio> I just wanted to let you know that I replied to your message here: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/address-book-app/fill_form/+merge/206830
<elopio> so please review my branches whenever you have some time.
<mhall119> TIL: bzr clean-tree exists
<dholbach> any more questions for Sergio?
<mhall119> QUESTION: is click on the phone smart enough to discard the binaries for unneeded architectures
<renato_> elopio, can we replace my function " def add_contact("  to this new stuff?
<renato_> I want to avoid to have replicated code
<mhall119> trojita's binary is 25M, it seems back to have a 75+MB package installed with i386, amd64 and armhf binaries
<mhall119> s/back/bad/
<dholbach> sergiusens, good job!
<mhall119> thanks sergiusens
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, we were going through our active reviews and saw tht this MP is still active https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/artists-tab-ap-test/+merge/201986
<ahayzen> balloons, Victor said tht he thinks it is ready but couldn't remember whether all the flakyness u had stated before had been resolved?
<t1mp> ahayzen: https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171 looks good for the tests that I performed
<ahayzen> t1mp, awesome :)
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh, why lookey there. We can give it a run through and merge
<t1mp> ahayzen: can you run the autopilot tests for music-app?
<t1mp> ahayzen: or which app(s) use the swipe-to-delete?
<ahayzen> t1mp, erm we currently use a custom swipeDelete
<ahayzen> t1mp, i guess if u run them from this it'll use ur swipeDelete https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/reorder-support-001/+merge/202172
<t1mp> ahayzen: is there no music-app-autopilot package?
<ahayzen> balloons, also this is still failing, i guess the fix hasn't landed in autopilot yet? or have am i doing it wrong/found another issue? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/mediaplayer-simplify/+merge/201265
<ahayzen> t1mp, yes there is
<balloons> ahayzen, indeed -- follow https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot-qt/reintroduce-exporting-qobject-children-of-qml-items/+merge/207581
<ahayzen> balloons, so tht has been merged does tht mean jenkins is using it?
<t1mp> ahayzen: root@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-cache search music-app-autopilot
<t1mp> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<t1mp> ahayzen: IS THE NAME CORRECT?
<t1mp> oops. caps lock
<ahayzen> apt-cache policy music-app-autopilot
<ahayzen> Candidate: 1.1bzr335saucy0
<t1mp> ahayzen: also on my laptop I don't see that package :s
<t1mp> on trusty
<ahayzen> but i don't have it installed which is strange...oh it needs autopilot 1.4
 * sergiusens comments that if ou use the autopilot package, it doesn't get tested as click and it would not be an indication that it would work in ci
<ahayzen> hmm not sure wht is going on there then
<ahayzen> balloons, Jenkins approves of the branch so is it good to go? https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/artists-tab-ap-test/+merge/201986/comments/493428
<balloons> ahayzen, maybe it did merge?
<ahayzen> balloons, if we are talking about the autopilot branch... then yes it did merge but my tests are still failing so either i'm doing something wrong or i've found another issue :/
<balloons> ahayzen, too many branches :-) Ok so victor's old branch passed, I agree then it should be ready
<ahayzen> balloons, ok Victor's branch i'll land...
<balloons> I need to just verify it still works on the device
<balloons> I'll do it now
<ahayzen> ok :)
 * ahayzen has way to many tabs open
<balloons> HTML5 App Debugging session is live now
<balloons> If you have a question, prefix it with QUESTION: and we'll address it :-)
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/meeting/22149/html5-app-debugging/
<balloons> http://youtu.be/R-9M-O2g5J8
<aquarius> sergiusens, ping about your fat packages discussion earlier, which I am catching up on: http://pad.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403-compiled-code-and-plugins-into-your-click-packages shows that ./lib/arm-linux-gnuabihf/bin/ is added to $PATH for binaries. Is ./lib/arm-linux-gnuabihf/ added to the QML module import path?
<sergiusens> aquarius, correct
<sergiusens> aquarius, if you can read c, here you go http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/upstart-app-launch/trunk.14.04/revision/105
<aquarius> sergiusens, OK, cool: if I ship a fat package with a binary QML module for x86_64, i386, and armhf in ./lib, what do I put in "architecture" in manifest.json? Do I put "architecture":"multi" ?
<mhall119> aquarius: I also noted that down in the pad, but I was going by the screensharing so I might be missing syntax
<aquarius> mhall119, ya, that's why I'm asking, so I can clarify the pad :)
<mhall119> it's not "multi" though, you list each arch
<mhall119> but you probably need them  in [] to make it a json list
<aquarius> ah. then it might be "architecture": ["armhf", "i386", "x86_64"]
<mhall119> though I don't recall seeing that
<aquarius> that's exactly why I'm asking ;)
<aquarius> sergiusens will know, and I don't want that info to be lost
<balloons> any questions for kyle? just prefix with QUESTION: :-)
<sergiusens> mhall119, if you give me the link to the pad I can fix
<aquarius> it worked when it shouldn't, kyleN, because you said --wwww not --www
<aquarius> heh, you've just worked it out :)
<drodriguezpadill> QUESTION: I'm setting up an authentication page that users will see when they first open my app. How would I go about setting that up in my code?
<balloons> drodriguezpadill, feel free ask a follow-up questoin
<aquarius> QUESTION: you seem to be defining a difference between an "HTML5 app" and  a "Cordova app". But the "Ubuntu SDK" IDE only lets me create an "HTML5 app". Is a "Cordova app" just an "HTML5 app" which I've added the Cordova stuff to with the menu item?
<ahayzen> t1mp, did u need any more info on the music-app autopilot?
<aquarius> sergiusens, pad is at http://pad.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403-compiled-code-and-plugins-into-your-click-packages
<drodriguezpadill> QUESTION: @balloons, I'm writing my app in QML and I already have two text boxes set up (for email and password) and a button for login. 1) How can I get the Email textbox to only accept an email address as an acceptable input? 2) I want to be able to switch to a different page, but only once the users authentication credentials are correct, for example, like if one were to login to the Facebook or Gmail app. Ho
<drodriguezpadill> w would I be able to implement that into the code?
<balloons> aquarius, I'll ask your question in a bit
<aquarius> drodriguezpadill, an example of a QML TextField which works for email addresses is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sil/+junk/u1files-touch/view/head:/U1Files.qml#L179
<aquarius> balloons, no worries. :)
<aquarius> QUESTION: how can I run an HTML5 app on the device with the --inspector argument so I can debug it on the device?
<drodriguezpadill> @aquarius, thanks.
<aquarius> thank you, kyleN. Being able to debug on the device is pretty critical for things like sensors, because my desktop doesn't have them :)
<aquarius> QUESTION: is there any way of making ubuntu-html5-app-launcher do "live reload", so when I change the code in the IDE the app is reloaded automatically? This is quite common in modern web development and it's really useful.
<balloons> aquarius, I think Kyle is answering your question now by showing you how it works within the browser. let me know if that's not the case ;)
<balloons> drodriguezpadill, it looks aquarius gave you a nice example
<aquarius> balloons, sadly not. The way to do live reload is to have ubuntu-html5-app-runner patch an extra JS line into your code, and run a server which uses inotify on the files. That needs code in ubuntu-html5-app-launcher to do it, hence my suggestion that it would be helpful :)
<aquarius> balloons, but no problem - it's probably something for me to talk to kyleN about afterwards, not during the presentation :)
<balloons> aquarius, k :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm still working on https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/artists-tab-ap-test/+merge/201986. building took a bit
<ahayzen> balloons, no problem
<drodriguezpadill> balloons or aquarius, maybe either of you can answer this for me, but is it possible to use an API from another website and implement it into my code?
<aquarius> drodriguezpadill, certainly it is. You can make HTTP requests from JavaScript with XMLHttpRequest, and so you can make connections to the website's HTTP API with that.
<aquarius> drodriguezpadill, note that if the website provides a JavaScript wrapper for its API then that wrapper may not work in QML, because QML is not quite a browser and has a slightly different environment.
<aquarius> Hm, I can't think of a reason why I can't poke my .desktop file to have the Exec line contain the --inspector argument, run the app on the device with Ctrl+F12 and then adb forward the port so I can use my desktop browser to debug an on-device app. It would be nice, kyleN, if the Ubuntu SDK editor did this for me though :)
<kyleN> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/html-5/tutorials/meanings-app-html5-tutorial/
<elopio> renato_: I'm doing it slowly in separate branches, because every branch makes a 300+ line diff:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/address-book-app/fill_form-profesional-update/+merge/208930
<elopio> renato_: I
<elopio> renato_: I'll make sure there is no duplication left. But I think it's better to keep the MPs short.
<aquarius> Thank you for the talk, kyleN!
<balloons> aquarius, I didn't forget your last question :-) Almost, but :-)
<aquarius> balloons, :)
<kyleN> aquarius, you're welcome - thanks for coming
<aquarius> kyleN, see various musings in the scrollback as you went through the talk :)
<kyleN> cool
<daker> kyleN: more http://daker.me/2013/11/web-apps-remote-debugging-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<aquarius> QtCreator question: how does a project know what its command is to run the project? Does it read the Exec line from the .desktop file?
<kyleN> daker, nice. that seems to show a way to do what aquarius wanted: run on phone, debug on desktop
<kyleN> aquarius, yes
<kyleN> the Exec line
<kyleN> aquarius, actually, you are referring to running on desktop from QtC
<kyleN> i *think* it does not use the desktop file in that case
<aquarius> kyleN, right, that's what I'm trying to work out, to see how I might patch live-reload-ness into the project
<aquarius> but to do that I have to change how QtC runs the project
<aquarius> and I don't know how QtC knows how to run a project on the desktop
<kyleN> aquarius, you can modify how the project is run with the Run Kit support built into AtC
<kyleN> QtC
<aquarius> (on "debug on-device", yeah, what daker's post does is what I suggested above, which is nice, although it'd be a lot nicer if it were done as part of the run, which I'll also look at)
<drodriguezpadill> QUESTION: Oh, I almost forgot to ask, does it matter what kit I use when developing my app, because the only kit I have installed is the Desktop kit.  Is there a Mobile kit or some sort available for the SDK?
<aquarius> kyleN, what's a Run Kit? I looked in Tools > Options and there's something about Build & Run in there, but i can't see anything specifying the command to run a project.
<mhall119> drodriguezpadill: sorry, that's not really on topic for this session
<mhall119> drodriguezpadill: but maybe somebody here on IRC can answer you instead
<kyleN> aquarius, click the Projects tab on the left. then Desktop Run. And you maybe able to create some advanced run kit settings there
<aquarius> gnargh, I don't get it. If I click "Run" in the Ubuntu SDK, how does it know to run my app with ubuntu-html5-app-launcher? It doesn't read the .desktop file, because I've just changed that and it made no difference, and the desktop file is the only place in my project where ubuntu-html5-app-launcher is mentioned. I don't get it.
<aquarius> kyleN, I can't even see where the *current* settings are. Projects > Build & Run > Run has an empty dropdown list under "run configuration" and "deploy locally" under "deployment" and that's it
<balloons> ahayzen, +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/artists-tab-ap-test/+merge/201986 fro me
<balloons> merge away
<aquarius> nothing there mentions ubuntu-html5-app-launcher at all
 * aquarius is baffled
<kyleN> aquarius, what you are trying to do is not really a supported use case.
<kyleN> at any rate, the question would be for the sdk team.
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks :) regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/mediaplayer-simplify/+merge/201265 do i need to do anything or are we still waiting?
<balloons> ahayzen, follow the MP I left in a comment. it was approved and should have landed, then veebers did more work. He'll be around in 3 hours and we can ask then
<ahayzen> balloons, ok :) hope i haven't found another issue lol
<gatox_> lp:~diegosarmentero/+junk/udm-plugin-examples
<aquarius> kyleN, sure. However, what I'd like to do is work out how to change how a project is run and then work with you and the sdk team to *make* it be a supported use case :)
<aquarius> so, on that note, bzoltan or an sdk team person, ping
<mhall119> if anybody on IRC has a question, ask it now starting with "QUESTION:"
<kyleN> aquarius, i think you can create a default run kit that specifies the launcher in the sdk. check out answer 2 here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/319493/debugging-html5-with-ubuntu-sdk
<t1mp> ahayzen: I approved your MR. So it should go into UITK the next time we land a new version
<ahayzen> t1mp, \o/ awesome thank you :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: thank you for the fix :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, now the music-app can remove its custom swipe delete :)
<aquarius> QUESTION: you support http and https, right?
<aquarius> QUESTION: (and you check the certificates?)
<t1mp> ahayzen: good :)
<aquarius> aha! I was just about to ask how I test things with unsigned certs ;)
<aquarius> QUESTION: if I start a SingleDownload and then my app gets suspended or killed and I restart it, does the SingleDownload progress get "reconnected"?
<aquarius> QUESTION: if I use a SingleDownload and call .download(url1) on it, and then before that finishes I call .download(url2), does the progress show the progress of url2's download or both combined?
<aquarius> aha! SingleDownload blocks calls to .download if it's already doing one. Cool.
<aquarius> I can use a SingleDownload again once it's finished downloading, yes?
<mandel> aquarius, yes
<aquarius> cool.
<aquarius> just trying to understand the detail :)
<aquarius> mhall119, ya, I meant "it refuses it" not "it hangs until it's ready" ;)
<aquarius> I may have missed this earlier, but... is this stuff all landed? in the saucy ppa? I assume it's not on the device yet until we promote a release :)
<mandel> aquarius, blocked by CI train
<mandel> aquarius, landing of qt 5.2 is blocking all landings of qt code :-/
<aquarius> mhall119, totalDownloadPercent = sum([dl.percent for dl in downloadmanager]) / downloadmanager.count :-)
<gatox_> aquarius: yes.... that would do it :P
<aquarius> QUESTION: if I ask to download a URL that I've already downloaded, does the DLM use ETags or conditional GET to know whether it needs to do it again, or will it always redownload it without caching?
<aquarius> QUESTION: can I *make* it use etags? :)
<aquarius> of course different apps would have to download
<aquarius> but if *my* app downloads stuff, I'd liek to be able to use ETags to not download it again if I already have it.
<mandel> lp:ubuntu-download-manager
<aquarius> mandel, if I add, for example, an If-Modified-Since header to the request, the DLM will get back a 304 response (file is not updated) -- it would be great if the DLM understands that and just returns the previous file path!
<kenvandine> mandel, not as bad as tedg
<kenvandine> :-D
<aquarius> yeah, I could do it all myself
<aquarius> and every single app that ever downloads anything could also implement it
<aquarius> but it'd be nice if the DLM did it ;)
<kenvandine> aquarius, you always want others to do it for you :)
<aquarius> yeah, yeah, podcast widget :)
<aquarius> kenvandine, yes, yes I do :)
<kenvandine> :-D
<aquarius> it is the platform's *job* to do things for me ;)
<kenvandine> aquarius, we added a ContentType::All to ContentPeerModel... just for you :)
<mandel> aquarius, but that means I'd have to check if the file is present in the system and is the same!
<mandel> aquarius, ant there is no guarantee that you did not modify it
<aquarius> mandel, sort of.
<mandel> aquarius, so there is a security problem there
<mandel> "kind of"
<mandel> aquarius, sine, if you do not provide a hash of the download I cannot ensure that it was not modified and in that case you can be evil
<aquarius> mandel, I pass you an ETag and Last-Modified. It is my job to promise that that ETAg and Last-Modified represent the file on disk, if there is one.
<aquarius> if I lie about that then the DLM may refuse to download a new version of the file, but that's my problem ;)
<mandel> aquarius, I have learned not to trust you ;)
<mandel> aquarius, I think we can find a compromise, first thing, request headers and reply headers
<aquarius> mandel, seriously, what's the failure case here? My app wants a new version of the file if one exists; I lie about the ETag; the DLM refuses to download it because it thinks it's already got it; I don't get the new version of the file,
<aquarius> that's it. I can only screw myself here!
<kenvandine> as long as you aren't telling the download manager to read from your file, i don't see an issue
<mandel> aquarius, kenvandine I will never agree to read data, so we are save in that regard
<kenvandine> yeah...
<aquarius> exactly
<kenvandine> so sounds good
<mandel> aquarius, ok, file a bug, you'll get that feature
<kenvandine> someday aquarius will suggest a feature that's a bad idea
<kenvandine> i just keep waiting :)
 * kenvandine is buttering aquarius up... with hopes for help solving el paso
<mandel> aquarius, got a bug number?
<aquarius> mandel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1288905
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1288905 in ubuntu-download-manager "Support Conditional GET" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> aquarius, sweet, thx, I'll try to get that done asap
<aquarius> kenvandine, no hints for you ;)
<aquarius> kenvandine, some people on reddit solved it though
<kenvandine> aquarius, is that a hint that i should go to reddit?
<aquarius> no. :)
<aquarius> don't cheat. research ;)
<aquarius> anyway I now have to head out the door!
<aquarius> ttfn all
<kenvandine> always a pleasure aquarius
<mandel> aquarius, laters!
<nik90> popey: http://imgur.com/1gJcXAP
<nik90> popey: looks like we got the design team getting ready for a blog post :P
<daker> hhh
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-07
<oser> clear
<dholbach> good morning
<randomcpp> nik90: hi, will you release a desktop version of your app?
<nik90> randomcpp: not yet..I still haven't implemented convergence yet
<nik90> randomcpp: besides I rather wait until click packages are supported on the desktop properly
<randomcpp> mh ok
<randomcpp> btw I'm cloning your code, let's see if I can help :p
<randomcpp> popey: ping
<nik90> randomcpp: :D
<popey> randomcpp: yo
<randomcpp> fyi there's an error in the makefile, the last tab is expanded in spaces
<randomcpp> popey: how are you? news on the mail app?
<popey> randomcpp: great thanks, on the phone at the moment...
<popey> did mhall119 email you?
<randomcpp> mh no
<popey> mhall119 was trying to pull together everyone who has done work on the email client to get everyone working together rather than having 4 separate forks of trojita
<popey> maybe he pinged you on G+?
<randomcpp> let me check
<randomcpp> no notifications, don't worry, is there a mailing list I can subscribe to?
<popey> randomcpp: mhall119 wakes in some 4 hours or so, I'll get an update from him and add you to the list, can you pm me your email address?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Doodle Day! :-D
<mihir> hey , is there any ready made componant for date selector ?
<mihir> or we have to write dilog for that ?
<nik90> mihir: check out datetime picker
<nik90> mihir: I heard it should automatically do that for you..I haven't personally tried it yet
<mihir> nik90: i did tried, but it didn't poped up so
<nik90> ok
<nik90> may be ask zsombi ^^
<mihir> nik90: i found this, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19696102/qml-layout-not-being-displayed-correctly
<mihir> zsombi: any idea ?
<nik90> mihir: Have you looked into PickerPanel. That's what I was referring to
<nik90> mihir: It automatically displays the datepicker in the OSK on the phone and on a dialog in the desktop or tablet
<mihir> nik90: I haven't tired pickerPanel
<nik90> check out the documentation API in qtcreator -> Pickers
<mihir> nik90: thank you , that helps : ) I appriciate your help.
<nik90> np
<mzanetti> popey: so... what do I get if I polish the WhereTheIssAt app? :P
<popey> mzanetti: my eternag gratitude
<popey> minus typos
<mzanetti> :D
<popey> ara: we can start the process of getting reminders in universe on monday.
<ara> popey, that will mean to move to a production evernote app?
<popey> ara: yes. I need to speak to dpm and see what was arranged with evernote though. (he's off today)
<popey> I can start that on monday.
<popey> well, I'll ping him a mail now...
<popey> ara: done.
 * davmor2 believe's popey has already forgotten what he was giving mzanetti gratitude for.  How fickle Eternal has now become ;)
<ara> popey, cool, thanks, I will create some bugs related to some desktop related stuff on both music and evernote
<ara> popey, I will tag them as desktop-touch
<popey> ara: awesome!
<popey> thank you!
<kalikiana_> nik90: I made a branch adding the advanced game to lp:u1db-qt https://code.launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/advanced-game/+merge/209920 can you tell me what copyright line to use? none of your files have that, that needs to change
<nik90> kalikiana_: yeah I forgot about that...you can use the same copyright as the examples already in u1db-qt trunk
<nik90> kalikiana_: also I was thinking of adding comments to the advancedgame demo code. It has none at the moment
<kalikiana_> nik90: what email do you use?
<nik90> kalikiana_: nik90@ubuntu.com
<kalikiana_> thanks
<kalikiana_> nik90: I'll add the headers, then you can take over, it's team-owned
<nik90> kalikiana_: okay
<kalikiana_> nik90: pushed
<nik90> kalikiana_: will review in a minute
<kalikiana_> nik90: nooo I just meant so you can add comments as you were saying
<kalikiana_> I just wanted to get it started, there's no rush
<nik90> kalikiana_: so I can edit your branch and push the comments to it?
<nik90> kalikiana_: I thought I should be adding the comments in a later MP following this
<kalikiana_> and maybe we also want to add the simple example… but Im not sure if the one I have is uptodate so might be best if you add it
<kalikiana_> nik90: nah let's do it all here
<nik90> kalikiana_: ok
<kalikiana_> nik90: you should be in the team so you can just push
<nik90> ok
<aquarius> mpt, ping about sound settings
<KHendrik> You're live :)
<ahayzen> popey, ur live :)
<popey> thanks ahayzen
<popey> and KHendrik
<t1mp> who is in the http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/meeting/22154/bottom-edge-the-creative-edge-for-app-developers/ session?
<t1mp> I see dani but is anyone else in there to see the questions in this channel?
<aquarius> t1mp, popey is
<KHendrik> popey: QUESTION: will the bottom menu completely be removed?
<aquarius> QUESTION: for that zoom-out example, would you expect that nothing happens until the user raises their finger (and then we animate a zoom out), or would you expect the zoom to "partially" happen *as* the user moves their finger, and only be "set" when the user lifts their finger?
<iBelieve> QUESTION: How much of the bottom-edge features be implemented by the Ubuntu UI Toolkit and how much will the developer need to implement?
<popey> I'm taking record of your questions and will come to them a bit later.
<t1mp> aquarius: no you want the user to know what they are doing while they are doing it
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Is the HUD still activated in the same way? As it appears these new gestures are very similar to what is currently used to invoke the HUD?
<aquarius> t1mp, right, that's what I think, but that means that we need some way to do a bunch of QML animated stuff based on a screen gesture rather than just an animation which runs to completion. I don't know how to do that ;)
<t1mp> aquarius: I did an experiment where I use a Panel, and from the current finger position you know how to scale what's in an app
<t1mp> aquarius: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/+junk/vscale/view/head:/vscale.qml#L105
<t1mp> aquarius: won't work yet, needs some small changes in UITK to land
<iBelieve> QUESTION: When will all the new features be implemented and land in the Ubuntu UI Toolkit? Will it be done before the end of the competition?
<popey> thanks for the questions guys, keep them coming
<vthompson> ahayzen, , that bottom edge jesture is exactly what I wanted to do with our Now Playing
<KHendrik> QUESTION: How do we invoke the back function if there is no bottom menu.
<aquarius> popey, ok, skip my question, t1mp answered it :)
<popey> aquarius: ok
<t1mp> aquarius: there may be other ways that we figure out later :) it is still very new stuff
<aquarius> t1mp, I shall be interested in seeing this working and how the QML works ;)
<ahayzen> vthompson, yep it looks perfect for wht we want :)
<popey> ahayzen: vthompson +1
<vthompson> ahayzen, but I'm also curious about your question about the HUD. I imagine you'd see the icon in the middle but it just wouldn't pull up the HUD unless you release in that area... if that makes sense
<nik90> QUESTION: Can we have bottom gestures showing different stuff depending on the page the user is in?
<ahayzen> vthompson, will u be around after this session?
<vthompson> ahayzen, I should be
<iBelieve> KHendrik: in some of the videos he's demoed, the back button is in the header to the left of the title
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool
<KHendrik> iBelieve, ahh ok didn't notice that that makes sense
<ahayzen> QUESTION: How will this work on the tablet?
<popey> ahayzen: grow a bigger thumb ☻
<popey> I am of course kidding
<ahayzen> hehe
<iBelieve> QUESTION: Will the bottom edge hint be standardized as part of the Ubuntu UI Toolkit? He makes it sound like each app must implement it themselves.
<aquarius> QUESTION: if you have your phone rotated so that it's landscape, should the bottom edge still be the portrait bottom edge (so you swipe from the right) or is it from the "current bottom edge" (so you swipe up from the long bottom side)?
<KHendrik> iBelieve, good point that should be standardized
<ahayzen> vthompson, something like tht ?
<vthompson> ahayzen, exactly!
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> ☻
<vthompson> I've been dreaming about this moment
<mhall119> QUESTION: How do you see this pattern being converged for desktop interaction?
<aquarius> ooh, good question mhall119
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Where are the other pages stored? Are they for example page stacked? or is there a special place to store them?
<ahayzen> popey, will there be a hangout session about the new header?
<AlanBell> if the bottom edge for the browser does something, then that means that web apps can't do something on the bottom edge :/
<AlanBell> I think
<AlanBell> so websites can't be as native as native things
<iBelieve> AlanBell: I would assume you wouldn't get the browser chrome in a web app - it wouldn't make the web app appear native anymore
<mhall119> AlanBell: html5 apps don't run in the browser
<mhall119> and websites aren't "apps"
<aquarius> websites *are* apps.
<aquarius> that's what the unity web integration is for :)
<mhall119> not local ones
<AlanBell> yeah, remote things I am talking about
<AlanBell> webaps, not html5 apps
<aquarius> AlanBell, web apps are already dealing with that problem on other platforms, I should note: web apps can't use a swipe from the left at the moment because iOS 7 Safari made that a "back" gesture.
<aquarius> which I admit is not ideal, but it's a fact of life already -- edge swiping belongs to the OS, in general, and web apps can't use it
<mhall119> installed webapps for facebook and gmail already don't show the browser toolbar
<AlanBell> well it is os dependent, could be detected and responded to responsively :)
<aquarius> those are installed webapps. Not just going to a page in the browser, which should be able to be as much as possible like a native app.
<AlanBell> yes, that :)
<mhall119> why?
<AlanBell> so that nobody cares what is local and what isn't
<aquarius> mhall119, because if I want to make my web app work well on various platforms, I should not have to go through a submission process for every platform. That's why I put it on the web in the first place. :)
<popey> 14:26:04 < ahayzen> popey, will there be a hangout session about the new header?
<popey> maybe next week, after the blog post
<AlanBell> or an app download and install process, web things should responsively be awesome on whatever platform they are on
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
<mhall119> aquarius: in that case you're not going to use ythe Ubuntu UI toolkit or Ubuntu specific platform services
<iBelieve> As a developer working on a showdown app, I'm relieved all the changes won't be done in time :) It will take a long time to think out how to use the new features.
<popey> Any more questions...?
<Corasaaa> It's stupid to develop only for phone and tablet
<aquarius> mhall119, sure I am. I can integrate into the platform no problem -- see, for example, http://cubiq.org/add-to-home-screen which does exactly that for iOS.
<Corasaaa> Why?!
<Corasaaa> Bah
<mhall119> aquarius: does it do it for Android too?
<michelR> QUESTION : Can we implement multiple bottom edges int he same app ?
<michelR> (ex : one behavior for the first page and another for other pages)
<AlanBell> QUESTION: can web apps do bottom edge awesomeness, or does that conflict with the browser bottom edge navigation?
<aquarius> mhall119, that script doesn't. There are others which do. Integrating a website into Unity is precisely what the web app integration stuff is for! It's so you can be a website in the browser which optionally integrates. If you want to be a native app you might as well not have the in-browser Unity integration at all!
<mhall119> aquarius: integrating it with *Unity*, not with everything
<michelR> QUESTION : can we have 2 or 3 actions in the same line of bottom edge ? (ex in the message, when revealing the most recent user, can we have more actions than "call" ?)
<ahayzen> thanks popey t1mp
<KHendrik> Great session thanks :)
<AlanBell> thanks
<michelR> Great ! Thanks !
<aquarius> thank you dani, t1mp, popey
<AlanO> Thanks, great session.
<popey> thanks for the questions guys
<nik90> thanks, looking forward to it
<iBelieve> Thanks guys, that was great! Looking forward to using it now :)
<AlanBell> it does look good, I just think there should be a different gesture for the browser (perhaps treat tabs just like apps flipping from the right edge)
<t1mp> thanks for the questions :)
<t1mp> iBelieve: awesome :)
<AlanBell> even though the vertical carouselle looks quite sweet
<mhall119> is there anybody here who wants to show off their app during the upcoming App Showcase session?
<mhall119> it can be one you're writing for the contest or one that was written previously
<t1mp> AlanBell: I'd say webapps will run as a separate app so you have to use the right-edge to switch between webapps, and the bottom edge is free for the webapp to use
<aquarius> AlanBell, I'd love to see each tab in the browser being treated like a first class app in the app switcher, yeah. It annoys me on all of Ubuntu, iOS, and Android that to get to, say, my reddit app I can use the app switcher, but to get to my RSS reader I have to app switch to the browser and then tab switch to the rss reader tab
<t1mp> AlanBell: but I might be wrong
<aquarius> t1mp, that's only the case for *installed* web apps which you've submitted to and installed from the app store. Not for things in the browser.
<AlanBell> aquarius: yeah, I would like to be able to have websites that are indistinguishable from native apps
<AlanBell> so for example, get the wordpress admin site to responsively be native when viewed from an Ubuntu Phone
<AlanBell> no download, no install, just responsive native look and feel
<mhall119> aquarius: but if you have a dozen Wikipedia tabs open, you wouldn't want each to be treated as a separate app window
<AlanBell> group them by site
<AlanBell> or just treat them as separate app windows, yes, that would be fine
<aquarius> mhall119, actually, I would, but I can see why others would not. I don't have lots of tabs open on the Ubntu browser right now because dealing with them is clumsy.
<mhall119> aquarius: I have dozens open on my desktop browser
<mhall119> pretty consistently
<aquarius> mhall119, as do I. And I'd like them to act as first-class apps, and they don't :)
<aquarius> But I think it's more important on a small-screen device exactly because switching between tabs is a separate action from switching to the browser. On the desktop it isn't; you click on a tab header and that both switches to the browser *and* switches to that tab.
<popey> I would probably keep fewer tabs open if they were indvidual silo'ed apps on the desktop, and be better off for it
<bhaismachine> I read about the bottom edge blog post just now. It's great. But do you guys think having a 'navigation bar' below the visual cue for bottom edge would still be very helpful ? Having a always on navigation bar drastically reduces the amount of time needed to navigate and helps with multi-tasking a lot.
<popey> i think thats a per-app thing bhaismachine
<AlanBell> the browser with tabs is just doing something that the window manager should be doing really
<popey> some apps have no navigation, like a game
<popey> others need lots
<bhaismachine> popey, right so those apps can ask the system to hide the navigation bar ? Because most developers might just not have a very good navigation system implemented. Having a system wide navigation bar would take care of that. And apps like games can just ask the system to hide it ?
<popey> bhaismachine: the navigation will be moving to the header at the top really.
<bhaismachine> popey: okay, I see.
<mhall119> AlanBell: aquarius: you know you guys can get per-tab-windows just by not using tabs, we had that for years before tabbed-browsing became popular (for a reason)_
<t1mp> aquarius: yes those are the webapps that I was thinking of
<aquarius> mhall119, no I can't, not ont he phone -- that's the point. I don't need separate things on the desktop exactly because I don't need two gestures to get to a tab :)
<mhall119> not on the phone *yet*
<mhall119> because you can't have multi-window apps on the phone yet, browser or otherwise
<aquarius> oh, that's planned? The browser will no longer be single-instance?
<aquarius> I hadn't heard anything at all about that being planned or that it would ever be allowed :)
<mhall119> aquarius: I know that multi-window app support is planned for Unity8/Mir
<mhall119> I don't know specifically about webbrowser-app
<mhall119> I assume it will happen though
<aquarius> then I personally am less worried. Thank you.
<aquarius> AlanBell's point is still a valid one, but realistically every other platform limits web apps a bit too.
<bhaismachine> okay that bottom edge feature on dialer is wonderful !
<AlanBell> I know every other platform limits web apps :) all the more reason not to
<mhall119> webapps are, by definition, an app within an app
<t1mp> the coolest thing about the bottom edge is that the app developers are going to come up with some amazing stuff that we didn't think of yet :)
<aquarius> AlanBell, in theory yes, but in practice what it means is that nobody has a good reason to write a web app which takes total advantage of everything. Because if you wrote a web app and you really only care about Ubuntu, then you might as well make it be a native HTML app. If you want it on the web, at least some reason for that is that you want to be platform-agnostic, which means that you already have to not
<aquarius> use edge swipes.
<aquarius> bzoltan, ping: if I create an HTML app with Ubuntu SDK, how does it know that the run command is ubuntu-html5-app-launcher? The .desktop file contains that Exec line, but Ubuntu SDK does not seem to use the desktop Exec line as its command line to run the app (with the Run button).
<bhaismachine> Back button is exactly why I kept asking about navigation bar everywhere :)
<aquarius> blimey, ken has fifteen THOUSAND unread emails. Dude, sort it out ;)
<bhaismachine> How will this work with convergence ? What happens when that app is being run on a bigger screen ?
<t1mp> bhaismachine: the back button goes to the header, on the left-side of the title
<t1mp> bhaismachine: bigger screen/desktop I don't know yet
<aquarius> QUESTION: if the content hub stuff requires installation as a click package, how do I test my app when I'm developing it?
<aquarius> QUESTION: how do I specify how many items I want to get back from the source? Or does each source have to implement multiple-selection in its picker and then my app has to cope with possibly being transferred ten pictures if I only wanted one?
<bzoltan> aquarius: it is a long chain. The %APPRUNNEREXECNAME% is used in our templates  what is replaced with the  UBUNTUHTML_PROJECT_LAUNCHER_EXE constant "ubuntu-html5-app-launcher" in case of HTML5 apps
<bzoltan> aquarius:  the secret is the project type ... we have qmlprojects, pro projects, cmkake projects and ubuntuhtml projects
<aquarius> kenvandine, ya, but I'm not running trusty. ;)
<balloons> nik90, ping
<nik90> balloons: pong
<balloons> nik90, so part of the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1285958 is fixed
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1285958 in Ubuntu Clock App "Recurring alarm can't be set for sunday" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> balloons: yup I noticed
<nik90> aquarius: you are getting picked on in the video :P
<aquarius> nik90, yeah, I know. That happens a lot :)
<nik90> balloons: I am not exactly sure what is remaining to mark the bug fixed
<aquarius> Hooray, ContentType.All! That's what I need :)
<balloons> before I get too much into that, I wanted to make sure I have the full story on how the bug was uncovered. I believe the original implementation for recurring alarms had this issue, and enabling the clock app test exposed it, correct?
<nik90> balloons: no...the orginal implementation for recurring alarms *did not* have the bug. A recent change to the SDK Alarms or EDS created the bug which got exposed by the latest AP tests.
<balloons> nik90, ok that's what I was unsure of. So this test ran and passed previously
<aquarius> QUESTION: how do I work with a content type which is not on Ken's Magic Anointed List Of Content Types? Do I just have to lobby the Ubuntu team and then wait for a new version bump of the SDK?
<nik90> balloons: well we did not have the test previously. But manual testing revealed that the bug did exist before.
<balloons> nik90, you mean manual testing revealed the bug did not exist before?
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> yay mime types!
<aquarius> that is clearly the correct solution.
<aquarius> I was hoping you were going to say that ;)
<nik90> balloons: yeah..because I have saved recurring alarms before which saved properly on sunday.
<nik90> balloons: so I am pretty sure that the bug did not exist before
<balloons> nik90, perfect, thank you for keeping me straight :-)
<nik90> balloons: np
<nik90> balloons: can we expect the remaining fix to land soon as well
<balloons> nik90, I'm curious if what's landed is enough for us actually
<nik90> balloons: yeah that's what I am unsure about
<nik90> balloons: let me run the tests and check
<nik90> balloons: however did you resolve the issue of why jenkins showed the test passing despite it failing on our computer?
<aquarius> QUESTION: does the "owner" of a piece of content remember somehow where its content has been sent? So if I, for example, take a picture with the camera, then contenttransfer that picture into an image editing app, then decide that that picture should be deleted, do I have to delete it from all apps separately?
<aquarius> gah, missed my question :)
<kenvandine> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1ZrlVOP4NRjBirRZ1-sKHujnrbzT1yJrO7X-Rr5bY6NY/edit#slide=id.p
<balloons> nik90, I started to, but didn't finish..
 * balloons whacks balloons
<kenvandine> aquarius, all apps would need to delete it
<nik90> balloons: lol
<aquarius> kenvandine, right; I figured that, but thought I'd ask :)
<kenvandine> that's a link to the slides ^^
<kenvandine> hopefully everyone can access that
<aquarius> kenvandine, you answered most of my questions during the talk, which is why I didn't ask them again :P
<kenvandine> i had hoped :)
<nik90> kenvandine: yup I can access it..so everyone should be able to
<aquarius> you are a horrible person for insisting that apps have to be installed for this to work, and for implicitly depending on trusty.
<nik90> kenvandine: looks so much easier compared to the last time I tried it.
<aquarius> however, that was a great talk, thank you kenvandine :)
<kenvandine> nik90, hopefully the new QML api is more straight forward
<balloons> nik90, the package name again?
<kenvandine> thanks to all that gave feedback on the old one
<nik90> kenvandine: I think it is easy as well. I will try to integrate it within my apps when I find some time
<kenvandine> cool
<nik90> balloons: qtorganizer5-eds
<aquarius> bzoltan, thank you for the stuff about how a project knows which runtime to use!
 * aquarius laughs. There is a UDS session next week named "Ubuntu SDK Integrated Development Environment". This is why I said that the IDE needs a name which is not "Ubuntu SDK". Someone should get with the marketing team or something and sort out a cool name for it :)
<bzoltan> aquarius: I am soooo challenged  on that field :)
<aquarius> bzoltan, yeah, I am too, which is why I haven't suggested names. But there is a reason Visual Studio is called that rather than "Win32 API Integrated Development Environment", and xCode is called that. Get someone whose job it is to come up with cool names for stuff to come up with a cool name. Or crowdsource it or something :)
<bzoltan> aquarius: I would call it AppFluffer .. but not sure if it would get green light
<aquarius> If you're man enough to actually check that into the archives, then when you get fired I will pay your wages for the first month ;)
<kalikiana_> aquarius: I thought it's called QtCreator
<balloons> welcome to the session on Cordova & HTML5 apps :-) If you have a question for Kyle, send a message with QUESTION: at the beginning and I will ask
<nik90> renato_: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1284587 released to trusty?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1284587 in qtorganizer5-eds "crash when exiting the application" [Critical,Fix released]
<nik90> renato_: I am not exactly sure since on trying the clock app, I do not get any console output which started at the time this bug was reported
<nik90> balloons: the sunday alarm bug seems fixed on my computer with the EDS bug fix.
<aquarius> kalikiana_, it is not. QtCreator is an upstream IDE. If I go and get QtCreator I can't build Ubuntu apps with it. Ubuntu's development environment can't be called "QtCreator plus this PPA plus these plugins" if it's going to be successful.
<balloons> nik90, I had a good feeling the tests would pass; for clock at least
<balloons> nik90, the next proposed image is building and it should have the EDS fix in it.
<kalikiana_> aquarius: well, you did take VisualStudio as an example. it's exactly that, the ide and then there's separately downloaded sdk's. you don't actually get a "window 8 studio" as one package
<aquarius> QUESTION: one adds Cordova plugins with the cordova command-line tool. Since Cordova is almost entirely plugin-based now in 3.x, how do I add Cordova plugins from the Ubuntu SDK IDE? Do I have to use the command-line tool?
<kalikiana_> aquarius: though I agree it'd be nice to decrease the puzzling needed to do stuff
<aquarius> kalikiana_, right -- it's confusing because if I say "Ubuntu SDK" you don't know whether I mean the platform API or the IDE. And it leads to saying things like "How do I edit things in Ubuntu SDK?" which is really confusing :)
<kalikiana_> aquarius: yeah, it never should've been called "Ubuntu SDK" in the dash
<aquarius> kalikiana_, that's exactly what I'm suggesting that the sdk team fix, yeah, by talking to the marketing and design people about what a good name would be and then usnig it :)
<aquarius> Ohhhh. So I need to either create a project with Ubuntu SDK and do it that way, *or* I can create one with the cordova CLI tool and then use that, but I should not mix those two methods.
<aquarius> kyleN, balloons, ^
<balloons> aquarius, I don't think that is correct, but we'll ask the man with the answers :-
<balloons> nik90, I confirmed it's not installed on the images, but I don't see it as a dependency for clock app in debian/control
<balloons> adding it as a dependency should fix the issue on the desktop and inside jenkins. it's interesting clock will run without it
<nik90> balloons: well the clock runs it by saving alarms to disk
<nik90> it doesn't need eds
<nik90> balloons: but i thought that eds was a dependency of the SDK through the Alarms API
<balloons> nik90, very true.. Umm, does it make sense to add it to ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot?
<balloons> nik90, I can file a bug to add it to the testing image, but the dependency issue was brought up
<balloons> i suppose we could argue it should be there as it's installed as part of the image
<nik90> balloons: frankly I think I should just go ahead and add it as a dependency of clock-app
<nik90> balloons: since either way the debian packaging is only used on the deskop
<nik90> s/deskop/desktop
<balloons> nik90, yes, that was the idea. Ensure desktop folks get it as well
<balloons> as you said popey et la didn't notice the issue either for this reason
<nik90> balloons: exactly
<balloons> ok, if you want to go that route, I won't file a bug to add it to the test imae
<nik90> balloons: I will have a MP for this soon. I will also discuss this with zsombi on monday
<balloons> nik90, perfect. I won't chase adding it to the image then
<nik90> balloons: ok
<balloons> any questions for kyle?
<aquarius> QUESTION: are Ubuntu-specific things such as the Content Hub provided as Cordova plugins, or does the ubuntu-html5-app-runner magically know about those without Cordova being added?
<aquarius> yep, that answers the question.
<aquarius> Thank you kyleN!
<kyleN> thanks for your attention aquarius
<kyleN> and everyone else for attending
<jono_> Q&A starting now: http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/meeting/22204/qa-with-jono-bacon/
<jono_> reload the page
<jono_> new hangout is embedded
<aquarius> you are live
<ahayzen> jono_, its works now!
<ahayzen> jono_,  s/it works/it is working
<ZacharyIgielman> QUESTION: Hi Jono, I spoke to you on email earlier this week and asked you a few questions, you told me to ask them now. Firstly, how does the approval process work for click packages and the other app store? Could I help out reviewing packages/apps? If so, how? Will the bq or meizu dual boot android? Will you have access to the terminal on them? How do you get an @ubuntu.com email address? Keep up the good work (esp
<jo-erlend> QUESTION: Why am I not able to write scopes in Vala? It would seem wise to create the libs in Vala, making them introspectable, enabling people to access them from many languages.
<ChristianOne> Hello jono, what the canonical team will do to improve the gaming on Ubuntu?
<Merk42> QUESTION: 14.04 has a Unity 8 preview session. As Unity 8 gets updated in 14.10 and future releases, will the preview session in 14.04 be updated as well?
<niemeyer> QUESTION: Okay, not really. :-)  Can you please remind people that we're running a contest for application development with Go and QML until the GopherCon conference in late April?  Google for "go qml" for pointers on the project.. join the mailing list to talk.
<Aiphee> Hi, is there concrete concept how should Unity 8 look on dektop? What functionality will it have in Ubuntu 14.10? Also, will the new style match Ubuntu on phone?
<MarkDude> Just entered at loving bottom edge... good start XD
<ZacharyIgielman> bottom edge is so cooool! Can't wait till I use it in my apps! It can behave differently depending on how far you drag up!
<ubuntudroid> QUESTION: is it possible to register URL schemes for an app?
<micah2> QUESTION: With the new scopes system, is the smart scopes service going away? How will things be aggregated from different sources?
<drparny> QUESTION: Will 16.04 will be an LTS release where we can expect full-convergence of apps with Ubuntu-for-Android and possibly an Ubuntu phone like the Edge?
<niemeyer> jono_: Cheers
<HarryUnderwood> Has +Canonical ever floated the idea of an ebookstore under the #UbuntuOne brand? Right now, several books are sold through the Software Center, while Ubuntu One is currently used to sell music. I think that selling the ebooks would be better done under the Ubuntu One brand, and also allow for Canonical put something like the Open Publication Distribution System (OPDS) to work.
<wellsb> QUESTION:  What monetization options are available to convince developers to develop for the Ubuntu (mobile) platform?
<cprofitt> question - would Canonical ever consider doing something similar to the humble indie bundles but focused on applications that run in Ubuntu?
<MarkDude> QUESTION: Can you bring a phone to an upcoming Geeknic at Heather Farms? Many folks want to see it- app-type geeks :D
<balloons> nik90,  so I tried clock trunk against the new image with eds fix
<MarkDude> We will have baconwrapped hotdogs, and beer
<nik90> balloons: next time start your sentence with the results as "Test Passed! or Failed!" and so on :)
<MarkDude> Gustavo +1
<balloons> nik90, 1 failure.  here's the output: http://pastebin.com/DM5bEUaw
<ZacharyIgielman> QUESTION: Do you work in the Blue Fin building? I was walking around London on Saturday (after going up the Shard) and walked past the Blue Fin building, recongising it was your head office. Do you work there? Who does? Any big names like Mark work there?
<nik90> balloons: can you run the tests again? I have rarely seen that error. Not sure why that is there.
<nik90> balloons: also lets move this to #ubuntu-autopilot
<rrnwexec_> QUESTION:  What session(s) are you most looking forward to at next week's UDS? Bonus question: Why those sessions?
<cprofitt> good to see you too jono_
<cprofitt> Question: Will there be support for in-app purchases in Ubuntu in the future?
<iBobX> Hi
<iBobX> I see you...
<HarryUnderwood> Jono, I think you skipped my question about ebooks.
<popey> \o/
<KHendrik> HarryUnderwood, because you didn't start it with QUESTION
<cprofitt> QUESTION: Will there be support for in-app purchases in Ubuntu in the future?
<renato_> nik90, yes this was released
<cprofitt> QUESTION: What is your favorite BBQ sauce?
<MarkDude> PLay any drums?
<cprofitt> QUESTION: You have a session scheduled for developing Ubuntu leaders. Can you talk about that more?
<MarkDude> Bongos possibly?
<iBobX> QUESTION: Do you guys have plans to provide an easy programming language/enviroment like Visual Basic for building native apps for Ubuntu? Personally I think this is a "key thing", friends keeps asking me about this; I say "Gambas" but it's 3rd party, and doesn't include latest Ubuntu tech, etc, etc...
<drparny> QUESTION: What are your favourite Megadeth and Metallica albums? :)
<reni> hi everyone . i wanted to ask if there going to be support for android apps to run on ubuntu touch
<swaveck> QUESTION: do you think that ubuntu can be a part of Mars colonization?
<nik90> renato_: hmm I am not sure why but I dont see any console.log() outputs when I run the clock app code
<rpadovani> reni, nope
<nik90> renato_: btw, the alarm sunday bug seems to be fixed. thnx for that
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Do you think LIM should be the default option or the current global menu solution?
<reni> oh man that's so sad to hear . anyway can't wait to try ubuntu touch on my nexus 5
<kenvandine> east coast rules!
<jo-erlend> QUESTION: I really like the Unity 7 desktop. Do you expect the Unity 8 desktop to be similar or will you redesign the whole thing?
<nik90> renato_: btw does anything for that bug need to be done in the SDK side? Since I see that included in the bug report
<renato_> nik90, to see the bug you need to export  QORGANIZER_EDS_DEBUG=on
<mhall119> +1 vinegar sauces
<renato_> nik90, for this bug no
<renato_> I think we can close this one
<justCarakas> ow, Im missing al the fun, why am I stuck on a train :p
<nik90> renato_: okay ... awesome
<nik90> renato_: what were you referring to QORGANIZER_EDS_DEBUG=on ?
<renato_> nik90, enable debug messages
<nik90> renato_: that's good..but I wasn't referring to the EDS outputs, but rather the entire clock app outputs as well
<metaloxide> QUESTION: Can we use other jquery plugins for our Ubuntu HTML5 apps?
<jo-erlend> iBobX, if you're developing for desktop only, then I would recommend having a look at Glade for the GUI. That will give you a GTK+ GUI that can be used with pretty much any programming language.
<htamayo> QUESTION: Hi, I have an ARM based Laptop, is there any Ubuntu Flavor created for this arch? I only know one but it is not official distro, Thank you for your answer
<MM360> QUESTION: i wasn't gonna ask because I think i figured out the answer but anyway: why doesn't canonical offer ubuntu server training courses and certifications , red hat style (but less of a scam)?
<ZacharyIgielman> htmayo Ubuntu works on arm: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/arm?cp=close
<iBobX> @jo-eriend Yeah well, it's not actually about me, it's just that personally and because lots of friends I have, they love visual basic, and they work on windows because that, they don't like Gambas too much, so I just wanted to see if they have an idea for that, etc.c..
<rrnwexec_> swavek --- There is a Mars LoCo. Join us ;)
<htamayo> Thank you Zacharylgielman
<MM360> and by the way ... and justice for all sucks.
<ZacharyIgielman> htamayo No problem! Sadly it doesn't work in Raspberry Pi which runs ARM because ARMv6 is too old
<HarryUnderwood> QUESTION: Relating to both your history as a musician as well as the existence of Ubuntu Studio, why has there been, to date, no comprehensive free software "suite" alternative to Adobe's Creative Suite/Cloud in the way that OpenOffice/LibreOffice have been offered as a suite alternative to MS Office and iWork? I would think that both FOSS, free culture and web standards communities would benefit from such a suite.
<cprofitt> QUESTION: Is that an apple 'magic mouse' in the background? If so, how does it work with Ubuntu?
<ZacharyIgielman> cprofitt It's a mac!
<cprofitt> ZacharyIgielman: A mac is hardware... and could be running Linux.
<ZacharyIgielman> I'm pretty sure it's running mac, I thik he said that he uses OS X in a previous Q&A
<ZacharyIgielman> QUESTION: Can you sing and play guitar for us? Maybe the song you made for your wife?
<cprofitt> ZacharyIgielman: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvnylx5GXjs
 * MarkDude is watching on an iPhone. FOSS options lack IMHO at times
<cprofitt> that is the youtube video
<ZacharyIgielman> QUESTION: In terms of monetising apps, could we include adverts/sponsors in our apps (like admob)? Will this ever be built into the ubuntu sdk?
<justCarakas> is dualbooting mac and ubuntu difficult ? I have to work on a mac for work but I would love to have ubuntu on it for my free time
<MarkDude> music +1
<MarkDude> QUESTION: Are you related to Royal Marines Major Herbert 'Blondie' Hasler?  http://www.warfaremagazine.co.uk/assets/images/articles/medium/20121129154209.jpg
<MarkDude> Politicold
<cybre_> You sir, are awesome.
<justCarakas> wow that is B E A Utiful
<MM360> play an acoustic version  of orion
<cprofitt> THANKS Jono!
<MarkDude> \m/
<ZacharyIgielman> YAY Thanks Jono, great playing!
<ubuntudroid> wow, great! thanks a lot for that! exactly what I needed to get into my coding tunnel^^ algo done!
<cprofitt> Wow... email advert just came up that is scary....
<cprofitt> Bacon Scent Alarm Clock
<cprofitt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiWdF3u9C0w
<ZacharyIgielman> lol
<micah2> QUESTION: When can we expect documentation for the scopes toolkit to be available?
<jo-erlend> QUESTION: When you gave up Severed Fifth, you took down the website, right? Why?
<jono_> thanks, all
<ahayzen> thanks jono_
<jo-erlend> Oh, I'm lagging, I think, because it's really difficult to type while playing the guitar :)
<jo-erlend> thanks :)
<ubuntudroid> thx, bye all!
<metaloxide> Thanks for talk
<jono_> thanks!
<justCarakas> is there already something in place for an HTML5 app as datepicker or timepicker ?
<ahayzen> balloons, FYI we have put in a workaround to make the autopilot tests pass for https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/mediaplayer-simplify/+merge/201265 , which we can then improve when the autopilot stuff lands
<balloons> ahayzen, that sounds even more ideal
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks for ur help :)
<balloons> you are welcome.. glad you were able to work around in the end
<ahayzen> yep no more merge conflicts to resolve after every commit lol
<elopio> kalikiana, or t1mp: can you tell us why this hasn't landed? https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/dynamic-tabs-reloaded/+merge/199620
<Micael> is possible to make c++ applications to ubuntu phone?
<zxguitar> i can see you
<rpadovani> Micael, yes, you can develop C++ application and use QML for interface
<Micael> thanks
<rpadovani> Micael, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qtqml-cppintegration-topic.html
<rpadovani> and for Ubuntu API: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/
<Micael> thanks for the api documentation
<rpadovani> Micael, and for a working C++ app, https://launchpad.net/reminders-app
<semaaaa> hallo
<semaaaa> wigec
<semaaaa> :D
<nachoo> hello floks
<nachoo> lots of people here
<nachoo> didn't expect this
<sarnold> nobody expects the spanish inquisition!
<esue> it is posible to use grid computing to build with actual infrastucture hmm 7 important aplication of some theoritical political system (exampl. 1-justice, 2-administration procesing, 3-law bulid, procesing, validation, 4-electronic wallet to pay all bills, 5-forum to discuss budget (like g+ or facebook), 6-medical system of alocate money/source of
<esue> budget in place where it is need-like obamacare fr example and 7-voting system) i cannot discribe enything of this conception i few words...)?
<esue> political system which is build on eletronic aplication in cloud or grid not real institution, which will be administrate by humans/admins whith knowledge of those problems (topics like law, economics-wallet or tec.)?
<wpmanoj> how we can control network using app. i mean network manager like android
<sarnold> esue: "grid" systems are often used for highly specialized computations: particle physics, nuclear simulation, weather simulation, etc
<sarnold> esue: "cloud" systems are more often used for general-purpose computing
<esue> i know, but i'm not programer, what is the best to build administration keeped by society, all humans not politics? grid?
<esue> cloud is central?
<esue> i know
<esue> grid is more... hmm like bitcoin system i dont remeber word in english
<esue> i'm from poland
<esue> :)
<sarnold> :)
<esue> call me Jarek
<sarnold> wpmanoj: I suspect our application confinement would prevent an application from making modifications to networking settings; see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement for an overview
<esue> i have conception i polish word in mind of those aplication and law in fundament of political system
<esue> i studied political scince
<wpmanoj> thanks sarnold
<esue> and now i'm self educated hobbies meybe intersted in IT
<sarnold> wpmanoj: however, since we're still iterating towards something concrete, if you were to write an application that does what you want, say using ofono or networkmanager dbus apis or rtnetlink or whatever, it'd be something that could be installed 'outside' the normal app store process, and could provide a starting point for a discussion of making those features available to applications
<esue> imagine 7 most important aplication on your smartfhone
<esue> one login to system is cooperete with those aplications
<esue> and its posiible to build those in grid? without central infrastructure and architecture?
<esue> like this forum aplication about discuss about budget, project, plans of village in zimbabwe
<esue> all people will had smartphone, login, biometric data to login, and could be element of all procesinng about law, discussing about budget, adn working on our common best future
<esue> :)
<sarnold> esue: ah, you'd like something that would be decentralized? function in a peer-to-peer manner rather than work with centralized servers? that drastically complicates matters :)
<esue> its fantastic, i'm now in mental hospital and doctors wanna to take this thougs
<esue> i konow, couse :)
<esue> hmm the power of smarthon todey its not as big as it is needed?
<esue> corectly englis?
<esue> english*?
<esue> to grid model?
<esue> yes this esue polish site is mine
<esue> ;)
<esue> are you there?
<esue> don't drink coffe its to late on my clock :)
<esue> ok i'm running from internet couse i have limit of data transfer on my phone (using like wifi-router)
<esue> bye
<esue> if someone wanna sthng from me
<esue> write at esue@esue.pl
<esue> ;)
<nereus> we can
<snapplejacks> hey all, i think i made a big mistake-- i ran sudo ubuntu-sdk and now every time i run it normally i get tons of you don't have permissions errors
<snapplejacks> do you think deleting the ~/.configure/QtProject directory would mess anything up
<sarnold> snapplejacks: you may be able to just run: sod find /home/snapplejacks/.configure/QtProject -print0 | xargs -0 chown snapplejacks:snapplejacks
<snapplejacks> what is sod?
<aquarius> I suspect that was meant to be "sudo" :)
<snapplejacks> lets try it out!
<sarnold> aquarius: hah, nice deciphering. not sure how I got there. :)
<sarnold> I like it though.
<aquarius> er
<aquarius> bit worried about that
<aquarius> "let's try out the command!" <logs off>
<aquarius> I hope he wasn't logged off *by* the command ;)
<aquarius> I personally can't see any problem with running "find", but piping things to xargs terrifies me so I never ever do it ;)
<sarnold> sigh. of course the better command would have just been sudo chown -R ...
<snapplejacks> i get Operation not Permitted when changing the ownership of those 5 xml files
<snapplejacks> just four
<aquarius> that's because sarnold's command needed sudo on the chown too.
<aquarius> but he has a better command for you anyway :)
<snapplejacks> oh nifty
<sarnold> snapplejacks: yes, sorry, I'm not sure where my head was. all wrong. anyway, try this :) sudo chown -R snapplejacks:snapplejacks ~/.configure/QtProject
<snapplejacks> nice it seems to work, thanks!
<sarnold> aquarius: thanks :)
<aquarius> np :)
<snapplejacks> nice, the message boxes stop appearing now, but now for the reason i ran sudo ubuntu-sdk
<snapplejacks> i am trying to create an emulator but qtcreator complains it doesnt have permission to list the emulator instancces
<snapplejacks> if i do sudo ubuntu-emulator create skrillex, it says cannot download { a bunch of stuff }
<aquarius> you hardly ever need to use sudo for anything except installing new software with apt.
<snapplejacks> yeah, i'm not sure why ubuntu-emulator asks for permissions even for list
<aquarius> you do not need to use sudo to do it
<aquarius> it asks for permissions because of a bug, very true
<aquarius> but the answer is not "try and do the thing as root", it is "fix the thing so it works as me" :)
<aquarius> that qtcreator says that it doesn't have permission is a bug, which I have fixed, but I can't remember exactly *how* I fixed it
<aquarius> nik90 told me how to
<aquarius> and it was a sudo command -- it's changing permissions on a folder
<snapplejacks> ill keep that in mind :)
<aquarius> nik90, you around?
<aquarius> aha!
<nik90> nik90 here
<aquarius> bash history to the rescue.
<aquarius> snapplejacks, the problem is that your ubuntu-emulator folder is incorrectly owned by root
<aquarius> so the answer is to fix it so that it's owned by you
<aquarius> like this:
<aquarius> sudo chown -R aquarius.aquarius ~/.local/share/ubuntu-emulator/
<aquarius> except with your username, obviously
<nik90> basically chown the ubuntu-emulator folder located .local/share to your username
<aquarius> that's what nik90 told me to do to fix it, and he was right ;)
<nik90> as aquarius showed above ^^
<aquarius> cheers, pal
<nik90> :)
<nik90> aquarius: how's your app showdown app coming along?
<nik90> are you going to reveal what it is by the way?
<aquarius> nik90, haven't had time to work on it :(
<snapplejacks> nifty zifty, it works
<aquarius> it's a magic trick :)
<snapplejacks> what is the most exciting thing about developing for ubuntu phones
<snapplejacks> to you
<aquarius> that I'm helping shape the platform, so I'm in at the beginning. :)
<snapplejacks> i like how many different ways there are to make applications right at the beginning
<daker> snapplejacks: RTL ?
<daker> ah sorry...
<aquarius> snapplejacks, yeah, it's cool, isn't it?
<aquarius> daker, what do you think about having ubuntu-html5-app-launcher put an inotify watch on the www folder and then autoreload if a file changes? I find that really useful when doing node development
<daker> yes that would be good
<aquarius> I'd be happy to send in a patch just as soon as someone ports ubutnu-html5-app-launcher to javascript ;)
<daker> aquarius: report a bug for that if you want
<aquarius> as it is all I can do is wave my hands about and say "hey wouldn't this be a good idea" :)
<aquarius> which project is it?
<daker> lp:ubuntu-html5-theme
<aquarius> the problem with being on saucy and running everything from the PPA is that ubuntu-bug doesn't work
<aquarius> ah, cool, cheers
<daker> when you say port it to javascript you mean node.js ?
<aquarius> nah, it was a joke -- I can do JS and Python, but not C :)
<daker> ah :)
<daker> aquarius: there is way to do it http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qfilesystemwatcher.html
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme/+bug/1289644 filed.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1289644 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "Support live-reloading when files change" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> yeah, I'm sure it wouldn't be hard for a C person to do -- it'd be about fifteen lines of Python, I think
<daker> i was talking to Chris about socket creation in oxide, chrome & FF OS do support that
<aquarius> what, real actual sockets?
<aquarius> FFOS does TCPSocket if you're a magic privileged thing, but I didn't know Chrome did
<aquarius> although I suppose it must, otherwise chromeos couldn't have an ssh client.
<aquarius> unless they use NaCl for that
<daker> http://developer.chrome.com/apps/socket
<daker> for extensions
<daker> well at least for HTML5 apps
<aquarius> cool.
<daker> if they can enable that for HTML5 apps
<aquarius> *nod* that'd be pretty nice.
<daker> you can make an IRC client, email client
<daker> with HTML/JS
<aquarius> yep.
<aquarius> there's an IMAP client for ffos already
<aquarius> but it's basically a node app
<aquarius> although I suppose there's nothing stopping me shipping node in a click package. :)
<daker> yes that's the problem :) FF OS is basically run ontop of node http client
<snapplejacks> is there a way to simulate two fingers  in the 'mulator
<aquarius> yeah. I discovered that too and thought, oh, no ports of FFOS apps for me then
<aquarius> snapplejacks, hm, I don't know.
<snapplejacks> the font in the terminal is really tiny :)
<daker> snapplejacks: i think that's a known bug
<daker> aquarius: and you can do XHR requests locally :(
<aquarius> daker, um, we can do that too, no?
<daker> i was looking to start the i18n support
<daker> yes you'll get the magic thing XMLHttpRequest cannot load file:///..... Cross origin requests are only supported for HTTP.
<aquarius> what? I thougth you could!
<daker> NO :)
<aquarius> that'll break about every fourth phonegap app :(
<daker> then that should be reported if people are using this technic
<daker> i was looking to start the i18n support
<daker> that i come to the conclusion that loading locales is impossible using JS
<aquarius> works fine for me in a Cordova app on the desktop.
<daker> hm are sure ?
<aquarius>         var x = new XMLHttpRequest();
<aquarius>         x.open("GET", "file:///home/aquarius/Scratch/testlivereload/www/index.html", true);
<aquarius>         x.onreadystatechange = function() { if (x.readyState == 4) console.log(x.responseText); }
<aquarius>         x.send();
<aquarius> yep
<aquarius> works fine.
<aquarius> I'd try it on the device but it's charging int he other room
<aquarius> but I can't see why it'd be a problem
<aquarius> ah, you may have a problem getting the *path* to the file
<aquarius> because it'll be installed in /opt somewhere, and you won't know where
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-08
<aquarius> might need a little tiny bit of poking in the qml to read out the folder that the qml file is installed in and pass it to the html
<aquarius> assuming that a qml file can know its own path, otherwise (horrors) it'll need a *C++* extension, which would be rubbish.,
<daker> hmm wired it's using the ubuntu app launcher but in the browser-app
<daker> it works using*
<aquarius> yeah, it won't work in browser because you're not loading from a file url then
<aquarius> and you can't CORS file: URLs either
<aquarius> chrome has the --let-me-load-file-urls-with-xhr switch (it's not called that, but it's called something like that) precisely for this reason :)
<daker> but it's same engine :)
<aquarius> yeah, it's a config switch
<aquarius> but letting unprivileged web pages load file URLs with xhr would be a hole in the security policy the size of the Moon ;)
<daker> maybe i should continue to look at the i18n stuff
<aquarius> why would you be loading file URLs with the browser app anyway?
<aquarius> if you've got files on the device, then you're a click package, at which point you can use the ubuntu-html5-app-launcher :)
<daker> ya
<daker> aquarius: i trying to implement an i18n mechanism
<daker> using <link rel="prefetch" type="application/i18n" href="locales.json" />
<aquarius> daker, yeah, there are a few of those around. Are you doing it from scratch, or using some existing js port of gettext, or does it back-end onto the qsTr stuff that Qt alrady provides?
<daker> scratch but really simple thing
<daker> locales.json will have something like :
<daker> {
<daker>   "fr":"locales/fr.json",
<daker>   "en":"locales/en.json"
<daker> }
<daker> then depending on the navigator.language select the correct one
<aquarius> ah, man, you're inventing your own storage format for translated strings?
<aquarius> dpm will cry a million million tears if you tell him that :)
<aquarius> there are gettext ports already -- then people get the tools to create translations :)
<daker> https://developers.google.com/chrome/web-store/docs/i18n#details
<daker> https://github.com/mozilla-b2g/gaia/tree/master/locales
<aquarius> I stand corrected
<daker> com/mozilla-b2g/gaia/tree/master/shared/locales
<daker> https://github.com/mozilla-b2g/gaia/tree/master/shared/locales
<aquarius> however, that Google stuff describes how to localise your app's metadata, not your actual app, unless I'm missing something?
 * aquarius looks at the boot2gecko stuff :)
<daker> https://github.com/mozilla-b2g/gaia/blob/master/shared/js/l10n.js
<aquarius> omg. I have to ship HTML that looks like <span data-l10n-id="lots-of-work">lots of work</span>?
<aquarius> I suppose there isn't really a better way to do it
<aquarius> but, ouch.
<daker> https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/i18n
<aquarius> I apologise for the accusation, though. This looks like the way everyone else is doing it too, yeah
<daker> we were just brainstorming (me & Alex), so basically those were one of the method to do it
<aquarius> I am a bit annoyed that whoever invented this invented a whole new thing which has *no* tooling rather than using gettext which has loads of tooling
<aquarius> but, well, it's invented now.
<daker> so i am just testing it, if you have a better idea we can discuss it :)
<daker> i am not really sure how gettext will work
<aquarius> This stuff totally does not document how to translate your HTML. Obviously the b2g stuff does it by looking for *[data-l10n-id] but nothing actually *says* that anywhere.
<aquarius> If you're creating all your strings from JavaScript then you are already doing it wrong. :)
<aquarius> need to work out a way to roundtrip the lang.json files into and out of rosetta :)
<daker> aquarius: the b2g is only for b2g not for apps
<aquarius> really?
<aquarius> bah.
<GabrieleG> it works really well now! :D
<daker> aquarius: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Apps/Build
<daker> the localisation section has nothing on it
<daker> so there is no official way to do i18n in FF OS
<daker> aquarius: http://jsgettext.berlios.de/doc/html/po2json.html hhh :)
<aquarius> ya
<aquarius> not the same json format, though, although it's not far off :)
<aquarius> I was just checking the appdev FAQ for ffos to see if it even mentions translations
<aquarius> which it does not ;)
<daker> here https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Apps/Build
<daker> Location
<daker> Advice for creating location-based applications.
<daker> but nothing in it
<aquarius> I imagine that'll be about geoloc rather than languages, though
<aquarius> https://github.com/recurser/jquery-i18n is pretty common. jquery, of course, sigh, but the underlying idea and formats might be useful to look at
<aquarius> (why, why, why is this a jquery plugin, why)
<daker> the issue is how to do translation for the HTML
<aquarius> yeah
<aquarius> the b2g way seems about the most sensible way
<aquarius> I hate the idea of putting data-l10n-id on everything
<aquarius> but I hate all the alternatives more :)
<aquarius> I'm not at all sure about having to think up unique ids for all your translateable strings, though
<aquarius> gettext's way of using the string *as* its ID is better, I think.
<aquarius> so you'd just do <span data-l10-translatable>Hello, world</span>
<aquarius> and then "Hello, world" would be the ID
<aquarius> I do not know how the b2g stuff handles nested elements, though.
<aquarius> <p>Hello, <em>world</em></p>
<aquarius> Where you really want to translate "Hello, world" as a string, not as two separate independent strings.
<aquarius> I figured that someone somewhere would have already solved all these problems, like gettext has for desktop apps :)
<vthompson> all, anyone around that wants to create a construct/prototype for the "bottom edge" implementation seen today? From the presentation, blog post, and what I've seen from Shuttleworth on G+, it seems like Canonical may be trying to source the implementation from the community. Maybe we can get a jump start on this for the SDK team?
<kerjava> yes we see u
<kerjava> your welcome
<kerjava> you have a lot of instruments ^^
<sarnold> kerjava: are you sure you're in the right place? I see your half of the conversation but no one elses..
<kerjava> agreed ...
<aquarius> kerjava, I think you're watching Jono's Q&A session? The video isn't live -- that was broadcast earlier today
<kerjava> i see
<kerjava> the timing was uncanny lol
<kerjava> latter all ^^
<snapplejacks> the tabbed interface seems kind of clunky, is there a trick i'm missing or does it always require multiple gestures?
<Guest43300> Hello, I have a problem when compiling my program. I am trying to (#include <array>), but I reciecve this error:
<Guest43300> #error This file requires compiler and library support for the ISO C++ 2011 standard. This support is currently experimental, and must be enabled with the -std=c++11 or -std=gnu++11 compiler options.  #error This file requires compiler and library support for the \   ^
<sarnold> make sense so far..
<DanChapman> good morning
<sergico> hi
<sergico> looking for help on running qt apps on ubuntu touch phone
<funky1> hi there, i'm trying to compile a package but having some trouble telling in configure option the right path to a library, can someone have a look and help me  out? http://pastebin.com/niVaPY0D
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, ping
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: pong
<FulLinuxonNexus7> Hi All!
<FulLinuxonNexus7> Trying to get a version of Linux on my Nexus 7 2013 flo Tablet
<FulLinuxonNexus7> Ubuntu touch is ok.. but I'm trying to find something more functional
<FulLinuxonNexus7> seems there are solutions for the earlier nexus 7 model but none seem to be working on mine
<FulLinuxonNexus7> Any thoughts or suggestions would be glady appreciated!
<FulLinuxonNexus7> ShareITStuff@gmail.com
<FulLinuxonNexus7> Found something... http://www.mattfischer.com/blog/?p=502
<FulLinuxonNexus7> Kali linux on Nexus 7 2013
<FulLinuxonNexus7> Incase anyone actually reads the chatrooms
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-03-09
<skilly> \quit
 * skilly slaps skilly around a bit with a large trout
<justcarakas> What components do I best use for a date and time picker ? (HTML5)
<justcarakas> an option selector ?
<labsin_> Hi, all. I'm having troubles using deb packaging with cmake using CPack Deb
<labsin_> I get the error: CPack Error: Problem running tar command: /usr/bin/fakeroot "/usr/bin/cmake" -E tar cfz data.tar.gz  ./usr
<I> I can see you
<Guest56363> I found a link to a working Google Desktop for Linux and used it for a couple of days. Lost the link. Do you happen to know what it is?
<ALXTorresC> cool+
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-02
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Good morning :)
<justCarakas> o/
<zsombi> nik90: once you'r ein, coudl you pls check that with teh latest alarm fixes you get also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1425184 fixed?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1425184 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Alarm cannot be disabled" [Undecided,New]
<rpadovani> popey, gcollura, could you please take a look to https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/fixedTests/+merge/251418 and approve it?
<popey> rpadovani: approved
<rpadovani> ty!
<gcollura> popey, thanks for the invitation, but on wed I'm all day at university :( I'd be available on thursday, though
<popey> ah okay.
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> I created a project in qtcreator on my vivid
<seb128> in the "publish" section the "build and validate click package" button is disabled, does anyone know why that could be the case and how to fix it?
<sverzegnassi> popey: o/ i saw you have approved the document-hub branch. can i top-approve it, or do we want to wait for another opinion?
<popey> sverzegnassi: be good to get rpadovani to have a look if he can...
<sverzegnassi> seems he became the official docviewer reviewer :P
<popey> he became the official _everything_ reviewer :)
<sverzegnassi> ahahah
<nishthedevil> how do i start and get acces to the bluetooth stack?
<nishthedevil> ??
<popey> nishthedevil: what does that mean?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Dr. Seuss Day! :-D
<popey> sverzegnassi: once we get that merge landed, I'd like to upload it to the store.
<rpadovani> popey, could you take a look to bug 1396817 ? It's annoying, but no one triaged it yet
<ubot5> bug 1396817 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Device locked timer doesn't decrease if the screen is off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396817
<sverzegnassi> popey: me too! :D
<popey> rpadovani: will do.
<batopa> hi I'm writing an html5 app that should use github authentication. Can I use it through Online Accounts or I have to implement auth inside my app?
<popey> either
<popey> i think someone else did github auth in their app
<popey> michael spencer has an app in the store which does it i think
<popey> https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.mdspencer.project-dashboard
<batopa> popey: thanks, I'll look for it
<batopa> popey: anyway, in the emulator I don't see github in online accounts... I'm missing something?
<popey> i dont think there is one, so no.
<batopa> ah ok
<DanChapman> batopa you would need to include a github provider  in your click package, see http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/online-accounts-developer-guide/
<rpadovani> popey, sverzegnassi I left 26 inline comments (and I haven't finished yet :D), have fun!
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/document-hub2/+merge/251166
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: ok! Thank you!
<batopa> DanChapman thanks, i'll read it later
<dpm> davidcalle, wow, it seems after the new porting guide every day new ports keep appearing :)
<davidcalle> dpm, nah, I post fake videos to Youtube and pretend it's new ports ;-)
<dpm> nice, keep them coming, looking forward to the iphone 6 port ;)
<davidcalle> dpm, just wait for the iWatch one!
<dpm> excellent :)
<PLA1> Hi. I posted this last night in #ubuntu-touch http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/01/%23ubuntu-touch.html#t22:42 Should I file a bug or am I doing something wrong? Thanks in advance.
<dpm> PLA1, you might want to ask alexabreu on #ubuntu-webapps when he's online in a few hours
<dpm> not sure if there's any html experts around at the moment
<PLA1> Thanks dpm:
<daker> PLA1: what's the issue ?
<daker> PLA1: the tap delay ?
<PLA1> daker: Javascript onclick function is not executed at all on some clicks. You can see the button respond to touch but the function is not executed.
<daker> PLA1: i suggest to report a bug here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme
<PLA1> Thanks daker: Will do.
<daker> from the video i see that the ubuntu-html5-app-launcher is using webkit
<daker> + the 300ms tap delay which doesn't exist in oxide
<PLA1> daker: Am I using something I shouldn't be? Point me in the right direction.
<dholbach> hey balloons - how are you doing? once bug 1426304 is fixed, we should try to get some initial content into the app, so we can have a chat with a few folks and see how we can improve the themes and navigation
<ubot5> bug 1426304 in Help for Ubuntu for devices "Safeguard 'Title: ' against rogue translations" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426304
<balloons> dholbach, it's on the list, do feel free to give me nudges like this :-)
<balloons> I'm doing better than can  be expected for a monday morning I think
<dholbach> balloons, I'll work on the bug today, then we can aim for Wed/Thu for a theme/nav review meeting?
<balloons> dholbach, better for Weds I'd guess.. We need an app in the store this week :-)
<rpadovani> popey, sverzegnassi o/ I'm not able to launch the document hub branch on vivid desktop: it compiles like a charm, but then when I launch it nothing appears. Any idea on what am I doing wrong?
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: is there any log?
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, nothing at all, it only says
<rpadovani> ./src/app/ubuntu-docviewer-app
<rpadovani> APP_ID isn't set, the handler can not be registered
<rpadovani> I tried both via CLI and QtCreatro
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: ok, as soon as i finish to reply in the MP, i'll switch on vivid desktop and take a look
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, thanks, I'm here all the afternoon, ping me when you're ready :-)
<popey> rpadovani: did you refresh dash when you installed?
<popey> rpadovani: oh, i never tried via qtc, only via the icon from an installed click
<rpadovani> popey, on pc?
<popey> on phone
<rpadovani> I want to test on desktop before :-)
<rpadovani> popey, also because you're better than me to find bug on mobile, so I trust you if you approve UX on phone :D
<popey> ok
<popey> :)
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: now i reboot the pc to vivid, will be online again in a few minutes
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: on my pc it works
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, mhhh :S
<sverzegnassi> also, seems it passed the jenkins testing on vivid
<sverzegnassi> let's see which could be the problem then
<zsombi> nik90: U around?
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: could you please check if you have all the packages specified in debian/control?
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, I hadn't pkg-kde-tools, but it doesn't start also after the installation of the package
<rpadovani> it's strange, because I have no errors, it isn't only created
<rpadovani> also, it is trying to kill my computer O.o
<rpadovani>  PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND
<rpadovani>  5508 rpadova+  20   0  758896 181276  62016 R  98.5  1.5   0:15.78 ubuntu-docviewe
<nik90> zsombi: pong
<sverzegnassi> ...that has no sense
<zsombi> nik90: did you by any chance managed to check whether the alarm fix I made solves the enable/disable issue of the Alarms?
<nik90> zsombi: hey, I tried compiling the branch on my trusty laptop and vivid lxc container and it failed..I will need to build it on a proper vivid install
<zsombi> nik90: ok
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: from qtc did you choose the "docviewer" target, instead of "ubuntu-docviewer-app"?
<zsombi> nik90: you can use VM for that
<zsombi> nik90: it feels that the same issue is in bug #1425184 than in teh other one
<ubot5> bug 1425184 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Alarm cannot be disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425184
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, I used the default one, "ubuntu-docviewer-app", have I to change?
<nik90> zsombi: actually I just realised that jenkins produced armhf deb packages...I will install that on the phone and test it out
<zsombi> nik90: awesome!
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: yes. the default one does not work
<akiva-thinkpad> how do I delete my schroots? these are taking up 60 gigs :(
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, nope, doesn't work either. Also, trunk works, so I'm a bit worried about this. I'll do some debug
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: Tools->Options->Ubuntu->Delete chroot
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, sdk is broken :(
<akiva-thinkpad> will try though
<nik90> ah, I don't know how to do it from the command line
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, it stucks on m_view->setSource(QUrl::fromLocalFile(qmlfile));. The qmlfile var is right though
<rpadovani> akiva-thinkpad, they are placed in /etc/schroot/chroot.d/
<rpadovani> (so cd /etc/schroot/chroot.d/ and then rm -r nameOfChroot)
<akiva-thinkpad> :| yah my system is totally borked. folder is empty
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: i'm just thinking about some week ago, when jenkins tests for many projects were broken after the switch to Qt5.4 (and now they work). Did you update vivid with the latest pkgs?
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, yap, the system is updated
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: looks like I won't quite make it fixing the bug today
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: but what I can do (for now), is fix the broken .po files
<dholbach> so we can still get some content in and not be blocked on broken translations
<dholbach> I'm close, but I guess I need to take a look at it with fresh eyes tomorrow morning again
<balloons> dholbach, hugs! no worries, I have stuff to occupy me today anyways, it works out better :-0
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> translations fix pushed
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you tomorrow again!
<bzoltan_> nik90:  do you know what was the problem withj akiva's env?
<wardster> hi :)
<wardster> im just starting developing on ubuntu touch emulator, but when i start a new session the phone starts but no core apps, how do i install the core apps asweell
<nik90> bzoltan_: hmm no idea..I didn't ask
<bzoltan_> nik90:  it sounded scary ... like a mallfunctioning chroot
<nik90> bzoltan_: do chroots usually take up so much space?
<bzoltan_> nik90:  a standard stock ubuntu-sdk chroot is hardly ever bigger than 1.7GB
<nik90> hmm then his 60GB is really really strange
<nik90> seems he isn't online either to ask
<bzoltan_> nik90: The chroots are the most fragile parts of the SDK... I am trully surprised that this idea did not get much response - https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg11212.html
 * nik90 reads
<nik90> bzoltan_: so where do I find the scripts create_static_schroot.sh and test_static_chroot.sh ?
<bzoltan_> nik90: lp:~bzoltan/+junk/static_chroots
<nik90> bzoltan_: and I just run test_static_chroot.ch to benchmark the results?
<bzoltan_> nik90:  that is how it should work
<nik90> bzoltan_: alrite I am running the script now..will update you with the result
<bzoltan_> nik90: I appreciate it
<rudi_> hi guys
<rudi_> i have a problem with the ubuntu emulator, i just installed the ubuntu-sdk following the instructions on ubuntu.com
<rudi_> after creating a kit, which worked, there was the possibility to create an emulator. i did it, it ran nice without errors, but i cant see it in devices / anywhere else
<rudi_> did i do a mistake? how is the correct way to set everything up for developing? :)
<rudi_> and iam trying on my pc and laptop simultaneous with no success :/
<nik90> rudi_: hmm that's strange. could you try running "ubuntu-emulator list" in the terminal and see if the emulator you created is listed there
<nik90> rudi_: if it is, then you could also run it using "ubuntu-emulator run emulatorname"
<rudi_> "nexus" is the only thin
<rudi_> ok i try
<nik90> but that said it should show up in the Devices tab none the less
<rudi_> "open /home/jonas/.local/share/ubuntu-emulator/nexus/.device: no such file or directory"
<rudi_> in the nexus directory there is sdcard.img and ubuntu-system.img
<nik90> hmm
<nik90> rudi_: may be try creating the emulator again? "ubuntu-emulator create testemulator"
<nik90> rudi_: oh also which ubuntu version are you running?
<rudi_> iam running ubuntu 14.04
<rudi_> .1 lts :)
<rudi_> iam trying to google the issue, but there is no good help so far.
<nik90> rudi_: I am running 14.04.2 LTS as well :)
<nik90> bzoltan_: hey, I ran the script and it just finished. At the end it says pastebin the results..what results? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10504918/
<rudi_> sry for noob question but how can i post the pastebin link? :D
<rudi_> but the important line in my eyes is:
<rudi_> chpasswd: (user phablet) pam_chauthtok() failed, error: Authentication token manipulation error chpasswd: (line 1, user phablet) password not changed
<nik90> rudi_: copy the output and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<nik90> bzoltan_: nvrmind I found the logs. here they are http://paste.ubuntu.com/10504939/
<rudi_> and i noticed that in my system settings there are missing a lot of icons. maybe some systemstuff messed up?
<nik90> rudi_: can you paste the link of the website where you found the instructions to install the ubuntu-sdk?
<rudi_> its official ubuntu.com stuff
<rudi_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<rudi_> also i created 3 kits.
<rudi_> i try to delete all but i386 maybe it helps
<rudi_> i have i386, 15.04 and i386, 14.04, is it to keep 14.04 or 15.04
<nik90> for the emulator i386 kits are enough
<nik90> I created ubuntu-rtm emulators with 14.10 kits
<nik90>  since 15.04 is for devel purposes
<rudi_> i just found a note that hardware virtualization is needed.
<rudi_> i think i have it enabled, but still i would reboot and check to be sure
<rudi_> i stay with lappi online :)
<rudi2> well
<rudi2> i cant find the hardware virtualisation in my bios. i have asus motherboard and amd fx-6300 processor
<nik90> rudi2: hmm yes it requires hardware virtualisation..check online perhaps..it is usually one setting switch that should be toggled
<rudi2> it seems to be enabled, but it isnt explicitly called virtualisation.
<rudi2> i check with virtualbox, it should run only with virtualisation shouldnt it?
<nik90> yes
<rudi2> virtual box misses pae
<rudi2> but other linux seems to run
<rudi2> so i guess it works.
<nik90> hmm I am out of ideas
<rudi_> thank you :)
<rudi_> i will create a forum post, maybe there is someone with a smiliar issue
<rudi_> still i try again to create one. i will write here what the log says
<rudi_> it worked
<rudi_> pretty happy with that :D
<rudi_> in settings i choose "i386; stable; default password" i dont see the difference in what i was doing before, but know the emulator booted :)
<ahayzen> rudi_, if you want to check if your hardware supports virtualization you can run $ egrep -c '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo ... if it outputs above 0 then it does... as stated in the pre-installation checklist for kvm here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation ... but it sounds like you have got the emulator running now anyway?
<rudi_> yes i did.
<rudi_> it outputs 6
<rudi_> what does it mean? ^^
<ahayzen> rudi_, you have 6 cores that support virtualization
<rudi_> ah ok. seems valid since my cpu has 6 cores :)
<ahayzen> \o/
<rudi_> do u have some tips to go from now? i would like to develop some apps and help the ubuntu project :)
<ahayzen> rudi_, if you haven't used QML before then the tutorial is probably the best place to start https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/building-your-first-qml-app/
<rudi_> is it a good way to try html5 or am i to limited with it?
<ahayzen> rudi_, you can use html5 as well :) https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/html-5/
<rudi_> yeah ok :)
<rudi_> thank you :)
<ahayzen> no problem
<rudi_> good bye :) thanks for support :)
<nik90> ahayzen: hey, have you had the issue where when you run "adb devices" you see the device listed, but when you do "ubuntu-device-flash" it says "device cannot be detected over adb"
<nik90> I am trying to flash devel-proposed to test a bug fix
<ahayzen> nik90, ....no.... but i haven't run ubuntu-device-flash in a while ;)
<nik90> oh :)
<ahayzen> nik90, the device is unlocked (pin) right?
<nik90> ahayzen: ah no...it was locked and the screen of
<nik90> ahayzen: but trying it after unlocking it worked ;) thnx
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah me and victor have a split strategy ... me on rtm-proposed him on vivid-proposed :)
<nik90> ahayzen: that's a good one :P
<ahayzen> nik90, yey \o/ the number of times i've been caught out by having the screen locked lol
<nik90> ahayzen: well I actually did not know that it doesnt work when the screen is locked...good to know
<ahayzen> nik90, you seen how far we've got with the weather-app reboot now?
<nik90> ahayzen: I saw victor's screenshot on g+ few days back.
<nik90> ahayzen: haven't checked the code yet though. I am almost done fixing a translation bug for clock and can then get back to it
<ahayzen> nik90, its looking pretty swish .. gonna try and add the 'add location' page soon so then it is 'usable' :)
<nik90> yeah its looks great!
<ahayzen> nik90, i started doing the expandable delegate thing but hit the issue of openweather vs theweatherchannel having different info available .. need to talk to mbo about ways forward/if we can get the info somehow
<nik90> ah ok
<ahayzen> nik90, maybe we just display all the available stuff for that provider or something? idk
<nik90>  hmm I will have to check
<ahoneybun> is the the guy who makes the tagger app on?
<ahoneybun> (or women)
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, i think that was mzanetti IIRC ^^ ?
<mzanetti> ahayzen: here
<mzanetti> err
<mzanetti> ahoneybun: ^^
<nik90> ahayzen: lol
<ahoneybun> mzanetti, I was thinking that a app that stores barcodes from coupons would be a great and useful app
<ahoneybun> so you can scan the coupons and then just take your ubuntu phone to go shopping!
<ahoneybun> hey ahayzen my app just hit 200 users
<ahayzen> \o/
<mzanetti> ahoneybun: what prevents you from doing that with tagger?
<ahoneybun> mzanetti, I was thinking of having a standalone app for it
<ahoneybun> I don't have a device for testing tagger
<mzanetti> ahoneybun: you can use tagger to scan a code, and then export the result to the reminders app for example
<ahoneybun> mzanetti, it should have a way to save the coupons to categories and types or such
<ahoneybun> oh nice
<mzanetti> ahoneybun: and also, tagger has a history of all scanned code accessible from the bottom edge
<mzanetti> codes
<ahoneybun> oh cool
<mzanetti> hmm... I just realize exporting of scanned codes doesn't work, only the ones generated in the app
<mzanetti> will add the exporting of scanned ones too
<mzanetti> thanks
<ahoneybun> mzanetti, I was just thinking of app ideas and that one seemed very useful since my mom was carrying all these coupons
<mzanetti> :)
<ahoneybun> thanks ahayzen btw
<ahoneybun> mhall119, is there a official facebook ubuntu account?
<mzanetti> ahoneybun: can you send me an example of such a coupon?
<mzanetti> maybe there's more useful information in there that I can make use of
<ahoneybun> mzanetti, something like this http://alacer.mail-blaster.com/images/alacer/sorry/Emergen-C_Health_and_Energy_Water_coupon.png
<ahoneybun> this is awesome: https://pledgie.com/campaigns/28298
<ahoneybun> mzanetti, here is a very rough design http://imgur.com/zlqMHQl
<mrqtros> popey ping
<popey> mrqtros: pong.. am just about to go afk.. sorry.
<popey> mrqtros: expect a mail from me in the morning/
<mrqtros> popey great! Thx :)
<popey> :)
<rpadovani> bzoltan_, I'm trying your script for static chroots, but I'm scaried I'll have to wait a lot before having results :S 35.9KB/s eta 5h 2m
<rpadovani> :/
<rpadovani> My speed test it's 6.42Mbps, so I think is a problem of the server
<ahoneybun> hey rpadovani
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, o/
<ahoneybun> rpadovani, https://pledgie.com/campaigns/28298
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, it's awesome, I'm so happy for mivoligo ,he totally deserves it
<ahoneybun> nik90, is there any need for more mockups?
<ahoneybun> rpadovani, I just need to replace the battery in my N4
<nik90> ahoneybun: ?
<nik90> ahoneybun: I am not the developer of tagger ;)
<ahoneybun> nik90, I did a mockup for the new calendar
<nik90> ahoneybun: oh..You will need to talk to the calendar devs for that. I haven't contributed to it in a while.
<ahoneybun> nik90, ok np
<ahoneybun> I was just wondering for any project in general
<nik90> ahoneybun: If you want you could take a look at Podbird and analyse it as a designer and report any design related bugs at https://launchpad.net/podbird
<nik90> ahoneybun: Do you have any device to test these apps in to get a feel?
 * ahoneybun is more of a newbie designer
<ahoneybun> nik90, sadly my N4 battery died
<nik90> ahoneybun: yeah we are not expecting professional level mockups, but more like a proper reasoning to design a component a certain way and provide us ideas on improving it.
<nik90> ahoneybun: In theory you could try it on the emulator, but not sure if you have got that working
<ahoneybun> nik90, the emulator is a hit and miss
<ahoneybun> I had it running long ago but not of recent
<nik90> ack.
<ahoneybun> I just installed the SDK and set the emulator to build but it never did anything I think
<ahoneybun> the logs say that it installed the package
<ahoneybun> so now I'm trying it again
 * ahoneybun loves touching his OnePlus One
<ahoneybun> oh nice the Moto E 2nd Gen is out
<ahoneybun> 149.99
<ahoneybun> and unlocked!
<ahoneybun> nik90, the sdk seems to be working
<ahoneybun> I hope the MX4 will be imported to the US
<ahoneybun> nik90, the emulator is working :_
<ahoneybun> :)
<nik90> ahoneybun: oh nice
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> got my app running in the emulator
<ahoneybun> mzanetti, what about a lyric app?
<mzanetti> a lyric app?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> https://developer.musixmatch.com/documentation
<mzanetti> where you enter the song title and it gets you the lyrics?
<ahoneybun> yea
<mzanetti> would make sense as part of the music app I guess
<ahoneybun> yea trye
<ahoneybun> *true
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-03
<ahayzen> that could be fun :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I have *no exp* with API's
<ahayzen> Rhythmbox used to pull from multiple places for its lyrics IIRC
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> ool
<ahoneybun> *cool
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, there is a 'song lyrics' plugin in RB you can enable .. then under the plugins preferences you can see a few sites
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, Dying Light (video game is on Linux) :)
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, is it any good?
 * ahayzen is still dreaming for the day of GTA/COD/Battlefield to appear on Linux
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, both Windows and Linux have some low performance
<ahoneybun> at times
<ahoneybun> but it is a AAA game on Linux first day!
<ahoneybun> not 2 years later like Borderlands 2
<ahayzen> oh cool :)
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> Bioshock Infinite is coming to Linux
<ahoneybun> sorry offtopic
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I need a teacher for apps lol
<ahoneybun> and a project XD
<ahayzen> hah the docs and coreapps are your friends
<ahoneybun> if you have programming lang exp
<zsombi> charles: hi there, have you seen the document I made about the alarm backend?
<dholbach> good morning
<rpadovani> popey, o/ when you have 5 minutes, could you please try https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/fixComplexStorage150131/+merge/248182 ?
<davidcalle> Good morning all
<rpadovani> davidcalle, o/ do you plan to make a guide also to port cyano based rom to ubuntu?
<davidcalle> rpadovani, hey, yes, but probably not this month
<rpadovani> davidcalle, okay, great, thanks!
<davidcalle> rpadovani, np :)
<popey> rpadovani: of course
<bzoltan_> rpadovani:  Thanks for testing the static image script ... I think you just captured a chroot blac magic in action
<rpadovani> bzoltan_, you're welcome - I'm sure the first time I tried I was unlucky. Trying again this morning seems it worked well :-)
<rpadovani> bzoltan_, thanks to you to trying to make less paining using chroot
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy "What If Cats and Dogs Had Opposable Thumbs?" Day! :-D
<bzoltan_> rpadovani:  the whole bootstraping is a very fragile part of the SDK story, I try to get rid of that and speed up. Now the test images come from a slow network, imagine if they were coming from the same place as other images.
<wardster> hi quick question i have a emulator running ubuntu touch and connected external ssh how do install the ubunu touch app terminal on the emulated phone from a command promt as the store doesnt work
<rpadovani> bzoltan_, could be a great improvement! Please let me know if you need more tests
<bzoltan_> rpadovani: OK, thanks
<wardster> i sussed how to get terminal but app installed from apt wont run on MIR so i try and recompile from source ?
<rpadovani> wardster, why do you want to install via apt and not the click package?
<wardster> i just got it installed dont know how to install click files yet :(
<wardster> im just trying to compile lifeogrpah from source to see if i can get it to run on the emulator
<wardster> but compiler not setup yet CMake Error: your C compiler: "CMAKE_C_COMPILER-NOTFOUND
<wardster> sussed it need build tools im trying to compile apps from source
<davmor2> popey: quick reminders test for you, create an empty note.  Wait for it sync.  Then edit that note, save it and then hit the sync button.  Let me know what happens
<popey> k
<popey> davmor2: worked as expected
<popey> i now have an edited note
<davmor2> popey: new app crashed
<popey> when going back from a note?
<popey> could be the oxide bug - mzanetti ?
<davmor2> popey: nope.  Added a reminder and hit save
<popey> a note or a reminder?
<davmor2> popey: so create a note (in my case a check list) then click on the alarm + button added a reminder time for 5 minute time and tapped on the save button
<mzanetti> right.... meh...
<mzanetti> davmor2, oh wait... so it crashed when you pressed the save button?
<mzanetti> that shouldn't happen :S
<davmor2> mzanetti: yeap
<nik90> bzoltan_: looks like you are getting a lot of test results for your static chroots :P
<bzoltan_> nik90:  thanks to you :)
<nik90> zsombi: hey, I tested your alarms fix on vivid btw, and commented on the bug.
<zsombi> nik90: thx!
<nik90> bzoltan_: well hopefully you found it useful. Looking forward to minimized chroot creation time :)
<zsombi> nik90: about the crashes, please check if you are using teh proper alarm object when creating the alarm. If you call reset() on an object which comes from the model you may get in trouble
<nik90> zsombi: hmm let me check
<nik90> zsombi: I don't seem to have any reset() function calls at all..I searched the entire project
<nik90> zsombi: I only have cancel() which is used to delete an alarm
<zsombi> nik90: ok
<zsombi> nik90: ah, yes, because when you create an alarm, that uses a separate page created dynamically, right?
<nik90> zsombi: indeed
<nik90> zsombi: and the crash usually happens when loading that separate page
<zsombi> nik90: hmm!... weird!!!
<nik90> zsombi: I will do a gdb trace and upload the logs for more info
<zsombi> nik90: thx!!!!
<popey> davmor2: you continuing testing and give us a report, right?
<nik90> zsombi: hey btw I transitioned the world clock list view to the new list items. Lot of custom code removed ;)..although it exposes a ugly bug in the clock app which is happening due to u1db where the last item on the listview is not being removed after it was deleted by the user.
<davmor2> popey: yeap that was plan at any rate
<popey> kk
<nik90> zsombi: I want to transition the alarms listview as well, but I need multiselection mode which has not been released to vivid yet..but the api looks nice
<zsombi> nik90: we are just trying to get all the ListItem - and 1.2 released
<nik90> zsombi: oh..as in the new listitem transition from beta to stable?
<zsombi> nik90: yep
<nik90> nice
<kalikiana> t1mp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1427663 lack of spacing on the right side of the header
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427663 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "No padding on right side of Header" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kalikiana> hrm, even with automatic orientation it seems impossible to run autopilot in landscape
<kalikiana> and rotation lock setting doesn't have any effect
<kalikiana> apparently that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1421880
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1421880 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Rotation Lock in line does not work" [Low,Confirmed]
<kalikiana> grrr ap still is in portrait despite the lock
<t1mp> kalikiana: yeah, valid bug
<zsombi> nik90: beware that there were some small API changes, so depending on whether you were using them or not, you may need to adjust your code
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/1426304/+merge/251589 :)
<dholbach> there are probably still a few glitches, but at least I'm more confident in the code now and that it should be easier to fix things
<nik90> zsombi: oh..I will have to check the docs for that.
<zsombi> nik90: few things, mostly used in styling, so most probably you didn't had to use those
<dpm> dholbach, \o/
<nik90> zsombi: yeah for the new clock app, I did not touch the styling afaik...is there a place where I can see the changelog of these API changes perhaps?
<zsombi> nik90: the best is the changelog of the staging...
<dholbach> dpm, on second thoughts it might probably have been easier to keep a dictionary of what "Title: " gets translated to in the wordl :-)
<zsombi> nik90: as it was unstable, it wasn't logged
<nik90> zsombi: ack.
<mzanetti> davmor2, can you reproduce the crash in reminders?
<mzanetti> or was it a one-timer?
<davmor2> mzanetti: I'll have a play now I'm back from lunch
<davmor2> mzanetti: it seems it is not reproducible let me see if it is a first run issue
<mzanetti> :/
<nik90> zsombi: On reading through https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/uitk-12-doc/+merge/251606, I noticed that ListItem.Expandable and ExpandableColumn are not deprecated. But have they being transitioned to the new listitems?
<zsombi> nik90: no, they were not, as the API difference seemed to be big, beside, the ListItem will get the expandable support in 1.3
<nik90> zsombi: ack.
<zsombi> nik90: and again, there are few design "deprecations" which Expandable does, so that will be deprecated once we have something to use instead.
<nik90> ok, makes sense
 * zsombi bbl
<davmor2> mzanetti: okay fresh install repeated the steps not crashed this time so I'm assuming a wonderful race condition somewhere cause those are so easy to find :(
<mzanetti> right...
<davmor2> mzanetti, popey: so create local notes first, I then went to accounts tapped on setup an account and now I'm presented with a white screen instead of the login page :(
<mzanetti> right...
<mzanetti> davmor2, did you reboot after installing the package?
<mzanetti> davmor2, I think it's OA not loading up correctly
<davmor2> mzanetti: I did reboot indeed
<mzanetti> narf
<mzanetti> davmor2, well, you can still work around it by opening settings -> accounts and adding the reminders account
<mzanetti> but sure... this needs to be fixed...
<davmor2> mzanetti: indeed
<mzanetti> I haven't yet found what happens... reminders just calls the OA stuff
<mzanetti> and it's happening randomly
<charles> zsombi, mostly lgtm. Need to add enabling/disabling alarms, parameters would be app-id, alarm-id, enabled boolean
<charles> that could be part of the update alarm method tho
<charles> ah, and you've got that flag in the per-alarm property list already
<rickspencer3> balloons, , fyi, I think this page should probably have results?
<rickspencer3> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot-emulator/search.html?q=assert
<rickspencer3> I wonder if something is not quite hooked up?
<davmor2> mzanetti: charles: how many times should a reminder alarm sound?
<mzanetti> I'd say like an alarm
<mzanetti> => until the user acks it
<mzanetti> or like 10 minutes
<mzanetti> it doesn't right now
<balloons> rickspencer3, yes search is something that broke in the move. For now the https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/quality/ page points to my people.c.c account with a working mirror
<mzanetti> realized it yesterday that it's ringing only once or so...
<mzanetti> davmor2, ^
<rickspencer3> balloons, is there a flat list of the assertions available to developers somewhere?
<rickspencer3> like, AssertEqual, AssertThat, etc...?
<balloons> rickspencer3, assertions as.. ahh
<rickspencer3> they seems scattered around
<charles> davmor2, mzanetti, this falls into the large domain area of "there's no design for that"
<charles> originally all of the notifications behaved like alarms; eg playing forever
<mzanetti> +1
<davmor2> mzanetti: no for me it rang 2 sets of two rings,  it sounds off like the calendar so it rings twice and stops,  but then about 5-10 seconds later it rang again 2 times
<mzanetti> otherwise there's a 99% chance I'll miss it
<davmor2> charles ^
<balloons> rickspencer3, good point actually.. autopilot extends https://pypi.python.org/pypi/testtools which itself adds onto  the default
<charles> but that was really annoying for calendar notifications, so now everything is alarm or not-alarm
<rickspencer3> I have to say, I really have a hard time with the Autopilot docs
<mzanetti> davmor2, yeah, what I meant is: I noticed that I missed all of the test reminders because they rang too short
<charles> mzanetti, davmor2, IMO what we need is a way for clients to specify this so that we don't add more special cases into datetime
<mzanetti> yes
<balloons> rickspencer3, I suppose that's another point of autopilot assuming python test tool familiarity.
<charles> mzanetti, davmor2, similar to the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/reminders-app/+bug/1426519 for specifying what happens when you click on a reminder/event/alarm in the indicator's menuitem, but for alarm behavior
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1426519 in ubuntu-calendar-app (Ubuntu) "i-dt should support ical's "url" property for launching related apps" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> charles: agreed  I was confused as to why it rang 2 times though,  so it sounded off like the calendar, no issues with that (other than  the length)  but then as I say about 5 seconds later it did it again
<rickspencer3> balloons, for example, where do I find documentation for select_single?
<balloons> in the api section, inside the introspection module
<rickspencer3> balloons, so, how am I supposed to know that?
<rickspencer3> with search busted, I am dead in the water
<charles> davmor2, not sure what's going on there, do you have steps I can use to reproduce it?
<davmor2> charles: as in I saw the osd notify for it twice
<rickspencer3> and there is no list that I can look through
<balloons> rickspencer3, that's why d.u.c links to http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot atm. Search is working there
<mzanetti> charles, QOrganizerItemAudibleReminder has a repititionCount property
<balloons> as far as knowledge.. well, again it's difficult. I knew that without looking because it's where I would expect it to be. Looking at the API ref page, I see "autopilot.introspection - Retrieve proxy objects", which is what I want
<mzanetti> repetition, even
<charles> yep
<mzanetti> charles, and QOrganizerItemVisualReminder has a url property
<mzanetti> so would fit in both
<mzanetti> into the api at least
<charles> yes, I know :)
<mzanetti> sorry :D
<charles> no worries :)
<rickspencer3> balloons, I think a clear document explaining how to select items and a clear document that lists the assertions available would be good
<charles> mzanetti, one thing I don't know, though, is there not a straight mapping for ical's url property in vevent, vtodo, vjournal, vfreebusy?
<charles> mzanetti, that's the more logical place to put the activation link than in the visual reminder; its intent is different
<rickspencer3> for example, for select single, it took me quite a while and many questions to figure out how to select a certain type (i.e. it's 'Standard' not 'ListItem.Standerd'), etc...
<balloons> rickspencer3, all good feedback. Let me file some bugs to capture this. I think autopilot can explicitly state the assertions you can use (and talk more about it inheriting from testtools). On the second part, objecttypes do get a bit weird, and I suspect it's largely how qt wants to represent the object on dbus. I'm thinking about how autopilot might make this easier for you.
<balloons> rickspencer3, how did you try and figure out what you needed to select?
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: o/
<balloons> rickspencer3, btw here's your list of goodies: http://testtools.readthedocs.org/en/latest/api.html#testtools.TestCase.
<rickspencer3> balloons, but that is a totally different site, and surely doesn't include the new stuff you added, right?
<rickspencer3> I mean, the extra Ubuntu helpers
<balloons> rickspencer3, it is, but the base autopilot.testcase class you import inherits from that. Which as you mentioned wasn't clear to you
<rickspencer3> balloons, so, note that in our QML docs, we include everything, not just Ubuntu Components
<balloons> the new helpers don't add any asserts; just helpers for performing tasks
<balloons> rickspencer3, right, so this page doesn't tell you everything: http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot/api/autopilot.testcase.html#module-autopilot.testcase
<balloons> so an excellent point
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> in fact, what does it tell you?
<balloons> just the autopilot specific methods that are added. It mentions testtools at the top, but no link, and if you aren't a python testing person it's likely gibberish to you anyway
<balloons> in the same way; http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot/api/autopilot.matchers.html#module-autopilot.matchers only shows the one additional matcher autopilot brings
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, o/ I'm at uni and today network sucks, so I can lose message. Tell me anyway :-)
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: I understand what you mean! :) It was just a ping to inform you that I updated the branch. feel free to ping me for any information you need during the review
<balloons> so rickspencer3 I have a nice bug for the testtools gaps; https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1427748. What about your second point? How do you normally approach trying to select items? It seems like there is a potential documentation gap here as well
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427748 in Autopilot "Autopilot docs should include testtools documentation" [Undecided,New]
<rickspencer3> balloons, so, normally I use objectName, but ...
<rickspencer3> for dynamically created items, for example list items, I can't do that
<rickspencer3> so, I use text=
<rickspencer3> but, a ListItem.Standard has a text property, as does the label it contains
<rickspencer3> so, select_single throws an error
<rickspencer3> so, you have to define 'Standard' as the first argument
<balloons> rickspencer3, dynamically created items can still be selected with objectname . . that seems to be the first gap
<rickspencer3> balloons, well, if you create the objectName
<rickspencer3> within the delegate, you can add objectName
<rickspencer3> and I do that sometimes, but ...
<balloons> so rickspencer3 are you just looking at your qml directly to make your select statements?
<rickspencer3> select_single handles it well, it's just very difficult to understand how to define the type that you want
<balloons> rickspencer3, you can reference X element within
<rickspencer3> balloons, look, it's not hard to do
<rickspencer3> I just have to know the right way to define the type of component I want to select
<rickspencer3> it seems like we should just explain clearly with examples how to select different kinds of components
<rickspencer3> in the documentation for ubuntu components, we very consistently use ListItem.Standard
<rickspencer3> etc...
<rickspencer3> but you just use 'Standard' in the select_single function
<rickspencer3> how is the developer supposed to make that connection?
<rickspencer3> I have other code where I tortuously created unique objectNames within the delegate
<balloons> rickspencer3, well I'm asking how you discover it because I don't reference the qml very often. I usually instead use vis and look at dbus dumps via print_tree
<balloons> rickspencer3, we could include this maybe as part of the sdk docs then.. perhaps an example below each showing you how to select the element in an autopilot test?
<rickspencer3> balloons, sorry, discover what?
<balloons> rickspencer3, sorry, otp for a bit but we should continute
<dholbach> balloons, dpm: I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/1426304/+merge/251589 with a number of small fixes - it seems happy for my test cases now :)
<dpm> dholbach, I've been on some phone calls this afternoon, will test asap
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> dpm, one thing I didn't quite understand yet is why we have entries in the .po files which are commented out
<dholbach> maybe that's polib's doing
<dholbach> in any case it still does the right thing :)
<dpm> dholbach, I've seen them too in the diff, and I was wondering about them: these are fuzzy entries,
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, typo :-) ContentCommunicator::returnSocuments
<dpm> it means that there was a string in the template that was translated at some point
<dpm> and then it was slightly changed in the template
<dpm> then when merging the template with translations
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> I was wondering about that
<dpm> they were commented out
<dholbach> I used po4a-updatepo in the past
<davmor2> mzanetti: ah I think I know what the issue might be tags
<dholbach> and now moved to polib.pofile.merge
<dholbach> since it was more convenient
<dholbach> maybe that's where they originate from?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, that makes sense
<mzanetti> davmor2, interesting. keep this coming
<dpm> yes, they come from a merge
<davmor2> mzanetti: just added a tag removed the tag and the app crashed
<mzanetti> davmor2, *very* interested in anything that reproduces a bug
<mzanetti> ok... trying
<dholbach> good to have a i18n expert in the team :-)
<dpm> dholbach, either in code (polib.pofile.merge) or via gettext tools on the shell (msgmerge, which might be called by po4a)
<davmor2> mzanetti: added tag via swipe left
<dpm> dholbach, good to have someone else making sure all works! :-)
<davmor2> mzanetti: and it only seems to affect create tag not existing by the look of it
<davmor2> mzanetti: infact more specific than that, it is only the creation of the first tag
<davmor2> hmmm can't delete tags either
<mzanetti> davmor2, just gimme 5 more minutes... still in a hangout, then I'll be all yours with testing this
<rpadovani> popey, code of the last sverzegnassi branch is good for me, but I leave to you top approve because I didn't test the UI/UX (it compiles, anyway)
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/document-hub2/+merge/251166
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: ok, thank you!
<dholbach> hum.......
<dholbach> what about https://code.launchpad.net/~flscogna/ubuntu-weather-app/reorganization-and-native-launcher/+merge/241351?
<dholbach> do we still need that?
<dholbach> I fear I won't be able to help with it any further, but that we need somebody who's good on the integration side of things
<dholbach> who knows how things can be pushed into a landable stage
<dpm> dholbach, I think that'd be a question for popey ^ when he's finished the Q&A
<popey> dholbach: the weather app is being re-written from scratch so we can probably drop that.
<balloons> mmh popey though it's mostly packaging
<dholbach> popey, ok
<popey> ya
<popey> hence why it's not needed as we have a whole new branch
<balloons> popey, btw, testing needs for this re-write?
<popey> always :)
<balloons> popey, mind making sure some bugs are filed and tagged?
<popey> ya
<dholbach> popey, so both can be rejected: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+activereviews?
<popey> hang fire
<popey> yes
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> can somebody of you reject https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-weather-app/packaging-fixes/+merge/236676?
<dholbach> I don't seem to have the necessary powers
<popey> me either
<dholbach> weird
<dholbach> ok, I'll delete it
<dholbach> nobody ever commented on it either
<balloons> rickspencer3, ok, so continuing. I was asking how you knew you wanted a ListItem.Standard object
<rickspencer3> balloons, I asked here some weeks ago ;)
<rickspencer3> after much frustrating trial and error and work arounds
<balloons> and how you went about trying to get it . .. I mentioned I typically used vis and print_tree to review the dbus tree
<balloons> I guess is there something missing from the 'here's my qml, here's my object I created in qml, I want to get it and reference it while testing'
<balloons> rickspencer3, so for me you would use vis or print_tree to dump the application and explore the object you want. With that info you can craft a query to grab the object at runtime
<rickspencer3> balloons, wouldn't it be better to just explain in the documentation how to use the function?
<balloons> rickspencer3, I'm trying to understand your problem; it feels like there's more than one issue you are describing
<rickspencer3> balloons, so, the issue with select_single is that it works best if you pass in a string for the type as the first parameter
<rickspencer3> to avoid getting errors where the more than one component is matched on the same property
<rickspencer3> i.e. two components have the same text
<balloons> rickspencer3, so I suggested we could add an autopilot test to the example here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.ListItems.Standard/
<rickspencer3> balloons, yes, but also in the documentation for select_single, explain how the naming works
<balloons> rickspencer3, ohh you are having trouble getting the specific object you want.. meaning for instance select_single('Label') will grab all the labels
<rickspencer3> i.e. ListItem.Standard != 'Standard'
<balloons> ^^ actually will fail because there is more than one label
<rickspencer3> balloons, close
<rickspencer3> a Standard has a text property
<rickspencer3> it also contains a label with a text property
<rickspencer3> both have text set to the same property
<rickspencer3> both have text set to the same text
<mk> hi
<rickspencer3> so, when you do select_single(text='foo')
<rickspencer3> but, that's not the real problem
<rickspencer3> I understood what was happening
<balloons> right.. is it clear you can do select's on child nodes? So you can grab an object, then do a select inside it?
<rickspencer3> what I did not understand was how to tell select_single to only select a ListItem.Standard
<rickspencer3> no, that's not the issue
<rickspencer3> the problem is, how do you figure out what the first parameter is if you only want to select by type?
<balloons> rickspencer3, ok, so you have 2 VERY similar components and it's hard to select the correct one
<rickspencer3> Everywhere in my code I use ListItem.Standard
<rickspencer3> balloons, no
<rickspencer3> I have one component
<rickspencer3> a Standard
<balloons> ahh.. I think I get it now
<rickspencer3> a ListItem.Standard
<balloons> right
<balloons> and to select it, you call it 'Standard'
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> so, weirdly, you pass in an unqualified string
<rickspencer3> 'ListItem.Standard' doesn't work
<rickspencer3> I have no idea how it avoids collisions
<balloons> I believe that might be a problem with out implementation, or within qt itself
<rickspencer3> balloons, I think all the documentation needs to do is say:
<balloons> it references it as 'standard' on the dbus tree.. and it could decide to change that even
<rickspencer3> to specify the type that you want to select, pass in a string of the type name
<rickspencer3> if the type is namespaced in your code, just use the leaf of the type
<rickspencer3> so, for ListItem.Standard, just pass in 'Standard'
<rickspencer3> and AutoPilot will find it
<rickspencer3> just explain what to do
<rickspencer3> for the first parameter of the function
<balloons> rickspencer3, sure, we could clarify that you should just use the leaf of the type. I was confused that perhaps you wanted to document the specifics of this somehow for the ubuntu sdk
<rickspencer3> balloons, well, keep in mind that developers use the SDK documentation
<balloons> my secondary concern was that sometimes it's not clear what type_name you should use, as qt calls it something different than how you describe it in qml
<kalikiana> Elleo: any news on your looking into refactoring the osk support for ap to be re-usable?
<Elleo> kalikiana: sorry, haven't done anything much on that yet I was on holiday most of last week and have had a few other things come up since then
<kalikiana> Elleo: ah, okay, no worries, I'm just checking on what's the state of it
<balloons> rickspencer3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1427794 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1427796 filed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427794 in Autopilot "Selecting namespaced objects is confusing" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427796 in Autopilot "Testcase basics are still confusing" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> thanks for the input as always
<popey> rpadovani: did you test docviewer launching a pdf from another app via content-hub?
<popey> rpadovani: for me, it launches docviewer but shows the list of docs rather than actually opening the doc
<gcollura> popey, I've tried to open a pdf from telegram using content-hub on docviewer and it worked
<popey> gcollura: with the version from the store?
<gcollura> popey, docviewer? yep
<popey> gcollura: yeah, i think the latest merge broke it.
 * gcollura tests
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/document-hub2/+merge/251166 that one
<seb128> what's the recommended way to store simple settings for an application on touch?
<nik90> bzoltan_, zbenjamin: do you know why http://imgur.com/CawsRSX happens?
<nik90> seb128: either U1db or qt.labs.settings
<nik90> seb128: I think qt.labs.settings might be better actually
<nik90> seb128: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qt-labs-settings-settings.html
<seb128> nik90, thanks
<seb128> do we use that in other places?
<seb128> is that part of the sdk?
<gcollura> popey, what's the dependency to install for libpoppler?
<nik90> seb128: it is shipped on the phone, ureadit uses it
<seb128> nik90, thanks
<nik90> yw
<popey> gcollura: uhh check the debian/control file
<popey> gcollura: quite a few build depends in thre
<popey> hi sverzegnassi :)
<sverzegnassi> popey: o/
<popey> sverzegnassi: did you see my latest comment?
<sverzegnassi> yes, i'm looking for a way to test it on pc
<popey> ok
<sverzegnassi> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk/view/head:/README.contentHubDesktop
<sverzegnassi> popey: do you know if it's still valid? ^^
<popey> gosh, not done that for a while.
<popey> sverzegnassi: if this has to wait until you get your device back, so be it.
<sverzegnassi> popey: i want to give a try anyway :)
<gcollura> popey, I hope I built the .click correctly, but when I choose to open a pdf with docviewer-app, this doesn't show my pdf, just the homepage
 * gcollura checks logs
<popey> gcollura: yes, thats the issue
<popey> gcollura: i left a comment on the branch
<gcollura> I can't find anything related to this issue in the logs
<gcollura> popey, btw, my document support branch in telegram is shaping up nicely :) I hope to make it land by the end of the week
<sverzegnassi> gcollura: thanks for giving it a try!
<sverzegnassi> I'm installing the emulator on my pc, I'll try to reproduce it and see what's wrong with it
<gcollura> sverzegnassi, you're welcome! if you need more tests I'm here :)
<zsombi> charles: so :) when do you think we coudl start working on this?
<charles> zsombi: :)
<charles> zsombi, possibly next week
<zsombi> charles: whoaaaaah!!!! awesome!!! so, ping me whenever I have the DBus API in place!!! so I can start with the UITK backend
<charles> I'll need to think about this for a bit & decide how to do it
<zsombi> charles: right, obviously... maybe you can use the same document to specify the API
<charles> ack
<charles> I'm thinking about the porting question
<zsombi> charles: porting question meaning to transfer old alarms into the new db?
<charles> zsombi, yeah. we'll need to keep the old code around so that old alarms continue to work forever. But we can't keep them in both the old todo.ics and in (new location tbd) so we'll need to remove them from tasks.ics as part of porting
<charles> not a problem, just means more code instead of less code
<zsombi> charles: from DTI point of view, you may need this, however apps do no longer need the old DB once they migrate to teh new DB - well, only clock needs to so far
<zsombi> charles: once we get this DB in the updates, the update itself can do the db transfer
<zsombi> charles: so from that on, the old EDS-backend doesn't need to be used anymore
<charles> zsombi, agreed, it'll improve things on the ui toolkit side, probably a no-op for clock-app, but more code for DTI
<charles> ui toolkit and clock-app won't be part of the migration so they get off easier there
<zsombi> charles: yes, as teh alarms will no longer go with EDS...
<zsombi> charles: but as soon as we are ready to migrate, you can turn off the alarm-specific EDS hacks, and that's a releaf as well :)
<zsombi> charles: ok, so put the API then in the doc, we can keep it as communication channel :)
<davmor2> popey, mzanetti: right so I think I'm pretty much finished prodding things on reminders.  It looks like Tag and that login page are the only major issues I can find, less major is there is no way to delete a tag. So for now with the crashing and lack of account I would need to fail it.  But once those are fixed should be good :)
<davmor2> Do you want bug reports for everything?
<mzanetti> davmor2, thank you very very much.
<mzanetti> davmor2, will fix those two. deleting tags is on my todo (same for deleting notebooks). it's a bit more complicated as I ned to either update all notes or prevent deleting etc
<mzanetti> and make sure it's still syncable to the server afterwards
<popey> davmor2: yes, please to bugs
<mzanetti> yep
<davmor2> no worries
<zsombi> charles kerr azt ígérte jövő héten nekilát az új alarm dbus apinak
<zsombi> charles: haha, sorry, this was about what we talked, bad language :D
<nik90> zsombi: hey here is the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1427714 that tracks the timers API in the SDK side
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427714 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Clock app requires timers support from the platform" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> zsombi: I would like to link it to the blueprint
<nik90> zsombi: nvr mind, I just realized that it was a google docs you linked in the email
<nik90> zsombi, charles: from the document, "We must provide ability to create alarms from other applications than the stock Clock application, so developers can create custom clock apps." .... that's evil! (j/k)
<davmor2> popey, mzanetti: important ones https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1427835 https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1427830 https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1427836
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427835 in Ubuntu Reminders app "TAGS: Edit tags and remove their titles then create a new tag crashes the app" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427830 in Ubuntu Reminders app "TAGS: Adding a first tag and removing it crashes the app" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427836 in Ubuntu Reminders app "ACCOUNT: in the drop down menu accounts → add account links to a blank page" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks
<mzanetti> thanks :)
<popey> nice one
<davmor2> and one minor https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1427837
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427837 in Ubuntu Reminders app "TAGS: no way to delete a tag" [Undecided,New]
<sverzegnassi> popey: a question about the file importing in doc-viewer. When you download the file from browser-app, and you try to open it with docviewer-app, is the file shown in the document list?
<rpadovani> popey, wrt docviewer I only looked to the code, I was at uni and I don't have a chroot on that computer
<popey> rpadovani: np
<popey> sverzegnassi: yes
<sverzegnassi> popey: ok, there's no issue then, simply it doesn't load document :P
<sverzegnassi> I emulated the same behaviour of gallery-app
<popey> oh.
<popey> Gallery doesn't open images by default?
<sverzegnassi> as far as i remember when i tested content-hub with it, no
<sverzegnassi> the issue is that there's a kind of animation when user imports a file in gallery-app
<sverzegnassi> but in docviewer there isn't
 * popey tests
<popey> you're right!
<popey> (of course)_
<sverzegnassi> so it's hard to spot the imported file in docviewer. that's really an issue. I'm not sure if it'd be better to automatically open the imported document
<popey> nope, this is good enough
 * popey re-approves
<popey> we should land this :)
<rickspencer3> hey all, so I just updated finally, and I guess something changed in the AP tests?
<rickspencer3> AttributeError: 'MainViewTestCase' object has no attribute 'main_view'
<rickspencer3> ?
<sverzegnassi> popey: can I top-approve it then?
<popey> yes
<ahoneybun> popey, ping
<popey> hello ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> popey, I had the emulator working yesterday :)
<zbenjamin> nik90: something in the detection code i guess
<zbenjamin> nik90: not really sure what is causing it, because it does not happen always
<nik90> zbenjamin: its not a big deal tbh, but just decided to inform you.
<zbenjamin> nik90: could you file a bug for that?
<nik90> zbenjamin: sure
<zbenjamin> nik90: thanks
<sverzegnassi> branch merged! \o/
<sverzegnassi> thank you rpadovani and popey!
<popey> \o/
<popey> Thanks sverzegnassi!
<rpadovani> keep up the great work sverzegnassi :-)
<popey> Awesome work.
<sverzegnassi> I promise not to propose so huge MPs :P
<popey> hehe
<popey> so, shall I upload to the store ?
<popey> haha, store has r55, you're on r85!
<sverzegnassi> popey: yes, now trunk has multithreading, zoom and works as content-hub source and destination
<popey> hmm, do we have a lot of strings added?
<sverzegnassi> around 20 i think
<popey> ok.
<popey> hmmm...
<popey> we should really get the translations updated first.
<popey> yeah https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app
<sverzegnassi> yes, seems reasonable!
<popey> I'll send a request to the translations mailing list now.
<popey> and I will keep a close eye on the translations and upload to the store once we have better coverage.
<sverzegnassi> Ok, I'll propose some string for the Italian translation
<popey> thanks!
<ahoneybun> popey, I'm trying to branch the docviewer and bzr is giving me a error
<ahoneybun> unexpected end of message
<popey> wfm
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~⟫ bzr branch lp:ubuntu-docviewer-app
<popey> Branched 86 revisions.
<ahoneybun> permission denied (publickey)
<popey> odd
<ahoneybun> popey, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10520206/
<popey> sverzegnassi: reading the manual for my phone, on my phone http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-03-03-222712.png
<popey> :)
<sverzegnassi> we should update screenshots in the store :D
<popey> yes!
<popey> sverzegnassi: I'll do that on next upload
<popey> loving this  http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-03-03-223030.png
<sverzegnassi> great!
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> popey, it might help if I set up ssh lil
<ahoneybun> *lol
<popey> :)
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> seems I'm missing some qt5 component
<sverzegnassi> ahoneybun: do you talk about docviewer?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I installed libpoppler and that fixed that error
<ahoneybun> but now something else is missing
<sverzegnassi> you need qtdeclarative5-private-dev:armhf qtbase5-private-dev:armhf too
<ahoneybun> arm?
<sverzegnassi> (delete :armhf if you don't use the armhf kit)
<ahoneybun> ok that fixed that thanks sverzegnassi !
<sverzegnassi> ahoneybun: you're welcome!
<ahoneybun> oh wow
<ahoneybun> this is better then most android pdf readers
<sverzegnassi> glad to hear that :)
<ahoneybun> does the search not work yet?
<sverzegnassi> No, it doesn't work. tbh i have some code from the late october, but i didn't upload it since i got other things to solve first
<ahoneybun> still great work overall though
<ahoneybun> sverzegnassi, popey http://imgur.com/FVPhcfF
<popey> woah
<sverzegnassi> i love its design! :P
<popey> heh
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-04
<charles> zsombi, I said "possibly next week"
<charles> zsombi:, google translates the above as "Charles Kerr promised next week to be preparing a new alarm dbus API"
<charles> zsombi, this *might* start next week, but I'm promising nothing :D
<JB_> can anyone explain to me what UbuntuWindow::handleSurfaceFocusChange is and/or where it is generated
<zsombi> charles: google translate does not translate finno ugric languages properly :)
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> o/
<davidcalle> Good morning all!
<dholbach> dpm, hey hey - how's life over there?
<dpm> hey dholbach, good, good :)
<dholbach> dpm, do you think you'll have some time to review the MP today? :)
<dpm> dholbach, yes, give me a few mins
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> thanks
<popey> sverzegnassi: I asked on the translators list, and we've already had a lot of translations done. They auto-import at 5am, so will wait for the next lot tomorrow morning, then probably upload.
<dholbach> beuno, can we chat about moving developer.u.c/publish into myapps again?
<sverzegnassi> popey: good!
<sverzegnassi> popey: shoudn't jenkins run tests on it? https://code.launchpad.net/~fitojb/ubuntu-docviewer-app/grammar/+merge/251681
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Grammar Day! :-D
<popey> sverzegnassi: no because the contributor isn't in the team.
<popey> sverzegnassi: top approve it and it will get tested on landing I think.
<sverzegnassi> popey: oh, ok! i never heard it before. tnx!
<dholbach> zsombi, more links for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/1428051/+merge/251714 :)
<popey> davmor2: what's the best way forward for reminders? We provide you with a new click which fixes specific bugs you raised?
<popey> davmor2: I don't think we're going to be able to resolve every crasher. Some are a bit deeper right now.
<davmor2> popey: has mzanetti fixed all the issues already :)
<popey> at least one
<mzanetti> davmor2, 2 actually, one still open
<popey> I think he started fixing them before you started filing them :)
<davmor2> popey: I thought I saw 2 of them fall :)
<mzanetti> yeah, the crash is still to be investigated. I think there's progress... still a nasty one...
<mzanetti> but the OA one is fixed and the usability issues with renaming tags/notebooks is fixed too
<davmor2> popey: Yeap so as soon as you have potential fixes update the spreadsheet that will create a new ticket and then we can retest
<davmor2> popey: and if you can ping me with a link as I can't access sjenkins for some reason it always times out for me :)
<popey> yeah, you need vpn access for s-jenkins
<popey> but I am happy to grab the click and stick it on people.c.c
<beuno> dholbach, yes we can
<davmor2> mzanetti: by the way how do you get past level 8 on hard for mvm with all three stars everything I've tried has failed I've been on it a fortnight :D
<dholbach> beuno, ok... how do we best go about it?
<beuno> dholbach, quick call?
<dholbach> beuno, sure
<mzanetti> davmor2, you should be able to pass the level with some lighthouse towers and some cannons (probably not 3 stars)
<beuno> dholbach, but not now, I'm otp  :)
<mzanetti> davmor2, then, later come back with a stronger tower and finish it off with 3
<dholbach> beuno, ping me later on when you have time
<dholbach> dpm, did you have time to review the MP?
<davmor2> mzanetti: man no wonder I can't get passed it then, I'm trying to get 3 stars on every level all the time I thought 6-7 were bad but 8 they just sail passed :D
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> davmor2, no worries, it'll be tricky to get 3 stars even with stronger towers
<mzanetti> so twice the fun :P
<davmor2> mzanetti: I have for easy and medium, it's just hard is like extremely hard not just hard
<mzanetti> wait till you get to level 24
<mzanetti> then you know what's hard
<mzanetti> ah no... 25 was the bad one
<mzanetti> http://notyetthere.org/data2/level25.m4v
<davmor2> mzanetti: yeah that one stumped me for an age on medium
<dpm> dholbach, done
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<dholbach> dpm, updated
<dholbach> (and replied)
<popey> mzanetti: have you tested it on mx4 yet?
<popey> (mvm)
<mzanetti> popey, sure
<popey> much smoother?
<mzanetti> hmm... a bit... not too much.
<mzanetti> popey, actually quite a lot...
<mzanetti> popey, well, the animation still only has so many frames... that's a given from th artwork
<mzanetti> so it'll never be totally smooth
<mzanetti> but yeah, the explosion animation etc is much smoother there
<dpm> dholbach, thanks. What about the question about .title_lines being a hidden file?
<dholbach> dpm, ah ,look like the comment was dropped when I pushed a new rev
<dholbach> dpm, it's a hidden file because nobody is supposed to edit it
<dholbach> dpm, we have to do some bookkeeping
<dholbach> dpm, basically we find all lines being title lines, remove the metadata (so translations work), but save which lines were title lines - then we can readd the "Title: " before letting pelican generate the html
<dpm> dholbach, but what's the role of the .title_lines file? Are the titles not already in the markdown docs?
<dholbach> dpm, that's where we do the bookkeeping
<dholbach> if you remove the meta data "Title: " from a line and make it a line just like any other (so that translations work for like every other line)...
<dholbach> you have to mark somewhere which lines those were, so we can re-add "Title: " before their translated counterparts before pelican can generate html
<dpm> dholbach, but would it not make sense to generate .title_list dynamically, so that we don't have to maintain two copies of the title lines in sync?
<dholbach> dpm, if you have a bzr tree with all mentions of "Title: " removed, how do you decide which of the lines were title lines?
 * dpm looks at code again
<dpm> dholbach, this is perhaps me not understanding, so bear with me. Two things come to mind: 1) the title line must always be the first line in the markdown doc 2) We start with a bzr tree with "Title: " lines, we remove them and put them in the .title_list file at the same time
<dholbach> dpm, I guess we could do 1) with a bit of sanity checking
<dholbach> I'll look into it
<dholbach> zsombi, I guess the last message on https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/1428051/+merge/251714 is not my problem?
<dholbach> or bzoltan_: ^
<zsombi> dholbach: what you mean the last message?
<dholbach> zsombi, the comment from the merge bot
<zsombi> dholbach: ah, you mean the UNSTABLE? yes, that seem to be a strange AP vs mako problem...
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> so there's nothing more I need to do?
<zsombi> dholbach: mhall119: when do you plan to publish the 1.2 version? I see teh d-u-c is pretty outdated what comes to teh documentation
<zsombi> dholbach: mhall119: what is mentioned as development, it si actually released for long time, and 1.2 is gonna be released pretty soon as well, so that si pretty much 2 versions behind...
<mhall119> zsombi: do we have a new framework version to use?
<zsombi> mhall119: for 1.2 not yet, but for 1.1 (which is marked as under development) we have, basically that's the RTM
<zsombi> mhall119: and even that si not up to date!
<zsombi> is
<mhall119> zsombi: what is the new framework?
<mrqtros> popey ping
<zsombi> mhall119: there's no new framework, 1.1 is the utopic framework
<zsombi> mhall119: I assumed the "stable release API" in here https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/api/ is the Trusty, but now I see it as it has a Utopic logo...
<zsombi> mhall119: but then teh development snapshot link shows 14.01 as well.....
<zsombi> mhall119: hold on... the development framework should be the Vivid fw...
<mhall119> zsombi: stable means the current supported framework for click packages to target
<mhall119> development is the in-progress framework versions that app devs can use to target un-released versions of the US
<mhall119> OS
<zsombi> mhall119: ok... so, stable is 14.10 framework, and development is under 15.04 FW
<mhall119> zsombi: do we have a definite name for the 15.04 framework?
<zsombi> mhall119: dunno what "definite name" means here... I can chose these frameworks from QtC as they are, didn't knew we have other "names" for them...
<mhall119> ok, I'll check qtc and update the website
<zsombi> mhall119: or were you thought about "vivid"? All I see their names are "Framework 14.10", "Framework 15.04", etc...
<zsombi> mhall119: but the nicks are the series, the fw names are these
<bzoltan_> dholbach:  it is for sure not yours.. a rebuild might solves the problem
<dholbach> bzoltan_, I'll leave it in your hands then :)
<dholbach> dpm, updated
<dholbach> beuno, I have a call in 2h from now and will call it a day afterwards
<DiogoF> hey guys
<DiogoF> can some one tell me where i can learn qt c++??
<dholbach> balloons, and/or maybe you have time to check https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/1426304/+merge/251589 too?
<seb128> in qml, is there a way to delay components creation to after some init?
<balloons> dholbach, I've been watching it
<dholbach> seb128, http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-loader.html?
<dholbach> balloons, ...and? :)
<seb128> dholbach, hum, I guess, is there no way to do some init before the ui is built?
<seb128> I want to set some properties before my main is built
<dholbach> seb128, no idea - the above it just what I think I remember from greyback's qml performance talk
<seb128> I do use "model: Init()" as a trick, which works but it complains about some binding loops then for things used in my init function
<greyback> seb128: Loader is best way to delay loading of qml components anyway
<greyback> so set the source of the loader only when you're ready
<seb128> greyback, so you would put the main grid in a loader?
<greyback> seb128: it's an option
<greyback> give it a go & see
<seb128> greyback, dholbach, thanks
<mrqtros> seb128, hello. You can also use Loader with Timer if instant load doesn't satisfy your needs
<seb128> mrqtros, thanks for the suggestion
<dholbach> balloons, do we have some bits of content we can stuff into the help app already?
<balloons> dholbach, we do, from julie and the pad
<dholbach> excellent
<popey> gventuri: rpadovani: you around for calculator hangout?
<gventuri> popey: yes, joining
<gventuri> popey: it's taking ages to load
<mcphail> Hi everyone. I've been looking for a good, paper, QML reference book which gives advice on structuring code properly. Just now, my projects look like 1990s php pages: a mess of markup, content and functions. Any pointers?
<balloons> mcphail, hmm.. perhaps bzoltan_ has a suggestion?
<mcphail> balloons: I'm just a hobbyist programmer and always struggle with languages and frameworks which make it easy to write unstructured code. I'm great at making spaghetti. Perhaps I should stick to standard Qt/C++ but the QML approach seems neat.
<balloons> mcphail, best way to learn is to try.. definitely go for qml it's really nice
<balloons> checkout developer.ubuntu.com and do the tutorial
<seb128> hum
<mcphail> balloons: yep - have been playing with it for a week. As I said, though, my own efforts at anything of any size are pretty messy. They work, but they're messy.
<seb128> can I delete a buggy click update?
<seb128> one that got rejected because the profile includes "debug"?
<seb128> or do I need to bump the version and reupload?
<ogra_> the latter
<ogra_> click is wasteful wrt version numbers
<seb128> bah
<ogra_> (this was really bad when you couldnt use a - in the beginning ... now you can at least have - revisions)
<seb128> k, fixed
<seb128> it's a bit annoying, seems like clicking on "run" in qtcreator produces a click with "debug" in it security profile, in the same dir as were the click from "publish&verify" are stored
<seb128> it makes it easy to upload one with "debug" set
<ogra_> yeah, i just use click build in cli
<seb128> I wish that there was a way to filter out webapps from real apps...
<ogra_> as if html would be so much different from qml :P
 * ogra_ likes webapps
<seb128> they basically are bookmarks to websites
<seb128> which is nice, but doesn't work e.g offline
<ogra_> yeah, indeed
<ogra_> in fact i'd like to work on a new webapp container some day as a weekend project ... caching was one of the features i had in mind
<ogra_> pulldown to refresh and using the bottom edge for the back button were two others
<bzoltan_> mcphail: I suggest to check out the Qt's examples
<mcphail> bzoltan_: thanks. Will work my way through them. Do you know of any good paper books? I always get on better having a dead tree reference next to the keyboard
<bzoltan_> mcphail: the last paper book on technology I have bought was teh Stevens's TCP/IP Ilustrated
<popey> sverzegnassi: filed bug 1428248 after noticing on the bq phone the grid is a bit small.
<ubot5> bug 1428248 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "Grid view date/size overflow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428248
<mcphail> bzoltan_: :)
<sverzegnassi> popey: if I upload a branch where "x-small" font size is used for date/size label, would you give it a test?
<popey> sure thing sverzegnassi
<popey> sverzegnassi: I am going afk a bit this evening, my brother is coming round for computer help :) -but if you ping me I can do it.
<rokki> Hi guys! I tried to compile reminders-app in my 15.04 desktop, but got the following error message:   Can not use "Organizer" module which has not yet been found.
<rokki> any idea?
<sverzegnassi> popey: ok!
<sverzegnassi> popey: here's the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/fix-1428248
<popey> oh, that was quick
<popey> ok!
<sverzegnassi> dpm: o/
<dpm> hey sverzegnassi
<sverzegnassi> hi! do you have some time for taking a look at an MP for the bugs you reported on docviewer?
<sverzegnassi> https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/fix-translation-issues/+merge/251788
<sverzegnassi> dpm: ^^
<rokki> noone helps me which "organizer" module needs for the reminder-app in 15.04 dektop?
<dpm> sverzegnassi, on it, thanks!
<rokki> I thought is is the qml-modules-qtorganizer, but is it already installed
<dpm> rokki, I'm not sure myself, off the top of my head, but perhaps mzanetti or rpadovani can help you
<mzanetti> rokki, qtpim5-dev
<dpm> sverzegnassi, reviewed and added a comment. I need to run now, but I'll be looking at it again when I'm back
<rokki> mzanetti: thanks, it works now ;)
<popey> rokki: pro-tip, check debian/control in the source directory for a list of build depends
<popey> (same for any app)
<rokki> thanks popey, next time I'll do that
<sverzegnassi> ok! thank you dpm!
<popey> sverzegnassi: left a comment on the bug
<popey> and screenshots
<popey> brb
<sverzegnassi> popey: i could try to "steal" some pixel from the side margin, but i feel like the problem still remain (some langs may use even more chars than the English "wednesday")
<sverzegnassi> i think that adding a 3rd line is the only way we have for solving it
<popey> sverzegnassi: +1
<sverzegnassi> popey: http://imgur.com/aTJ8oTc
<popey> sverzegnassi: that's quite close to the bottom edge
<popey> sverzegnassi: could the bottom section be made slightly larger, taking up maybe 1/3 of the heigh of the box?
<sverzegnassi> popey: https://imgur.com/AamdzkE
<sverzegnassi> increased from units.gu(6) to units.gu(8)
<popey> sverzegnassi: better. what do you think?
<sverzegnassi> yes, it is. i'd like to re-align the mime type icon, since on krillin it could be hidden by the dark-grey area
<popey> right.
<sverzegnassi> popey: https://imgur.com/4TCrOpF
<sverzegnassi> on krillin should look like this ^^
<popey> much nicer. the date and size could be larger now it has more space?
<sverzegnassi> yes, and it looks better :D
<popey> excellent
<sverzegnassi> i've updated the branch
 * popey grabs
<popey> sverzegnassi: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-03-04-191710.png
<popey> looks like the text needs to be nudged down a tiny bit, it's too high?
<sverzegnassi> yes, I could do the most obvious thing: adjust the height of the darker area to match the exact height of the text
<popey> heh
<mzanetti> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-tags-crash/+merge/251812
<popey> mzanetti: \o/
<mzanetti> indeed
<sverzegnassi> popey: https://imgur.com/ceISCpG
<popey> sverzegnassi: perfect
<popey> Ship it! :)
<sverzegnassi> "Conflicts from merge" ^_^
<sverzegnassi> I've already proposed it for a merge. https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/fix-1428248/+merge/251811
<popey> heh
<beuno> *store is currently unresponsive*
<beuno> sorry, working on it
<kenvandine> beuno, peddle faster! :-p
 * beuno is sweating profusely
<newsages> hi all
<newsages> Im making, qml proyect + qmlplugin(c++),, how i can make ubuntu-click for 2 proyects?
<labsin> newsages, you could use cmake
<newsages> right, i view these now (sorry my english, am spanish)
<newsages> thx labsin
<newsages> file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/qdvrplugin.newsages/0.1/share/qml/QdvrPlugin/QdvrPlugin.qml:3 module "Myapp" is not installed
<labsin> newsages, what did you do presicely?
<labsin> newsages, I use the following cmake file to set the install dirs: https://github.com/labsin/TilEm-Qml/blob/master/cmake/Modules/CLICKInstallDirs.cmake
<newsages> have c++ qmlproject, i have qmlplugin c++, , i want to make a project to generate click for these projects
<labsin> newsages, How do you build them now?
<labsin> I think the plugins need to go in /lib/<arch triplet>/PluginTarget dir
<newsages> modules?
<labsin> from the cpp qmlplugin
<newsages> src := backends/modules/
<labsin> Yes those should build a shared library. Something like libTargetName.so This file should be in the folder /lib/<arch triplet>/TargetName/
<newsages> I can paste here multi lines?
<newsages> yes and qmldir
<labsin> use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<labsin> and paste the link here
<newsages> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10532620/
<labsin> newsages, is there something in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/qdvrplugin.newsages/0.1/lib ?
<newsages>    empty /opt/click.ubuntu.com/
<labsin> So, you load the project in QtCreator. You have your kits set up and you build the click package from QtCreator? Do you run it on the phone?
<newsages> right all
<labsin> Can you post the pro file from backends/modules?
<newsages> pro?
<labsin> the project file
<newsages> yes, but i use cmake, no pro
<labsin> ok. the cmake file then
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-05
<newsages> 3 cmake?
<newsages> root cmake, app cmake and lib cmake?
<labsin> the lib should be enough
<newsages> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10532741/
<newsages> install_manifest.txt  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10532770/
<newsages> itś try to install on /lib/triplet?????       /lib/i386-linux-gnu/QdvrPlugin/libQdvrPluginbackend.so.......????????
<newsages> and not confined?
<labsin> That's correct
<labsin> the / is the click root
<newsages> ok
<labsin> it gets translated to /opt/....
<labsin> the install dirs are correct
<newsages> ok
<labsin> but you try to load Myapp and the module is called QdvrPlugin
<newsages> I dont make change of name
<labsin> install(FILES   modules/QdvrPlugin/qmldir DESTINATION ${QT_IMPORTS_DIR}/QdvrPlugin/)
<newsages> I make, new project, Cmake,, and test
<labsin> it installs in QdvrPlugin so you need to load it with import QdvrPlugin from qml
<labsin> that would then be a bug.
<newsages> on template
<newsages> right
<newsages> i try now
<labsin> also check that the uri the plugin checks for (in backend.cpp or so) isn't Myapp anymore. I'm now starting a new project as you said.
<newsages> on qml and on backend cpp:   qmlRegisterType<MyType>(uri, 1, 0, "MyType");
<newsages> and not include //@uri QdvrView
<newsages> i make, lib multi for iCatch DVRs,, i have runing on ubuntu, now y want to make on ubuntu touch ;)
<newsages> labsin, now Ok,  template ignore name of class
<newsages> thx for all
<labsin> glad it's working.
<labsin> It's not working here. I managed to fill my / partition :)
<labsin> I tested it and with me (15.04) There is also a import Myapp 1.0
<labsin> But the Q_ASSERT(uri == QLatin1String("Testy")); is correct
<labsin> newsages, Do you wan't to post a bug report for this?
<newsages> labsin , you know hoy to deploy on app a libxxxx.so whitout source?
<newsages> ok, where i report ?
<labsin> you need to use install() from cmake
<newsages> only install?  and create inside package /lib/TTT/libxxx.so ??
<labsin> best to google shared lib install cmake or something
<newsages> ok, thx
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, do you think you can take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/1426304/+merge/251589 some time today?
<dpm> dholbach, done :)
<dholbach> dpm, oops, yes - that print statement wasn't supposed to stay :)
<dholbach> thanks for the review
<dholbach> I'll review balloons' content branch in a bit too
<dholbach> that should give us something to play with :)
<dpm> cool
<dholbach> bzoltan_, looks like jenkins bot doesn't accept your decision: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/1428051/+merge/251714 :)
<bzoltan_> dholbach:  I am wondering about that too...strange. let zsombi fight his way through with the device testing script and ask his opinion about this https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-vivid-amd64-autolanding/141/console
<zsombi> bzoltan_: is that a gles failure or the MR failure above?
<bzoltan_> zsombi:  no, it is a the failure of dholbach's MR
<zsombi> bzoltan_: dholbach: that is helluva weird!!!
<zsombi> bzoltan_: I hate these sudden crashes recently popping up in staging!
<zsombi> bzoltan_: how the heck was possible it built yesterday, and no longer does?
<bzoltan_> zsombi:  no idea
<zsombi> bzoltan_: especially that the one failing is a DEPRECATED component...
<bzoltan_> zsombi:  i have built the UITK in the silo3 like 6 times in the last 24 hours
<zsombi> bzoltan_: then it's a CI hickup... I cannot say any better...
<bzoltan_> zsombi:  I give it an other kick and let's see
<mrqtros> popey ping
<mcphail> I have a small proposal. The current design guidelines recommend certain colours for certain actions (e.g. red for negative, green for positive) and certain fonts. If the design guidelines change, all the apps are going to have to change their code for colours and font sizes. Could we have something a bit fore "semantic" (if that's the right word) such as "UbuntuColor.positive"?
<mcphail> *more
<dholbach> dpm, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/translations-fixes/+merge/251887? through Nick's content branch I found some small issues :)
<dpm> on it, sure
<dholbach> that I had to ask polib to reread the pot file after po4a was done with it was a bit harder to spot :)
<dpm> ok, yeah, I was trying to understand that
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Book Day! :-D
<mrqtros> зщзун зштп
<mrqtros> popey ping
<seb128> hey there, is anybody else having issue with qtcreator to connect to devices when gnome-keyring is used as ssh agent?
<seb128> I've to unset SSH_AUTH_SOCK for that to work
 * kalikiana idly wonders if there's any news wrt backing up user data/ apps because due to testing he again had to completely erase his phone :'-(
<nik90> dpm: hey, can I go ahead and merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/predefined-world-city-translation-fix/+merge/251180
<nik90> dpm: does it look good?
<popey> kalikiana: fwiw I use rsnapshot from my home server every few hours, which pulls all of /home/phablet off my phone over wifi
<popey> kalikiana: it does it via ssh, and only copies new/changed things. if I need to, i can restore it easily by just copying all the files back after flashing
<kalikiana> hmm that sounds like something I should try, thanks
<mcphail> rsnapshot is the bee's knees
<dholbach> dpm, still there? :)
<dpm> dpm, sorry, I had to jump on a call
<justCarakas> popey:  I remember from a ubuntu on air session that you could now see all your personal calendars from google calendar, do you know if this is available in the stable channel ? I'm on it and I can't seem to get it to work
<popey> justCarakas: have you enabled calendar sync for your google accounts in system settings?
<justCarakas> JamesTait: this should be a top day for Beru :D
<justCarakas> popey: yes I have
<justCarakas> I only set it up yesterday
<popey> justCarakas: and hit the sync button in calendar?
<dpm> dholbach, nik90, looking at both now
<nik90> dpm: no hurry
<justCarakas> popey: pressed the sync button, didn't get a notification but it keeps saying syncing, gonne wait a bit but it looks like it is stuck
<popey> justCarakas: could be a bug in calendar or sync-monitor. might want to file a bug
<dpm> dholbach, nik90, approved.
<dholbach> thanks dpm!
 * dpm hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs dpm back
<nik90> dpm: thnx a lot :)
<nik90> dpm: as we discussed before, the other part about online results being translated requires work in ubuntu geonames first. So once that is done, I will fix it in clock app as well.
<dpm> awesome, thanks nik90
<dholbach> dpm, I'm considering "packaging ubuntu-devices-help", that'd allow us to set up a daily build which would ship the relevant, generated html files, so we don't need python3/etc on an old lts server
<dholbach> dpm, what do you think?
<dholbach> let me know later on - I'm getting called to walk over to lunch by the office buddies :)
<dpm> ok :)
<dpm> sounds like a good idea for a clean install, but the part I'm not sure about is the install location for the html files to be served
<dpm> I guess it will be dependent on the server setup
<w-flo> hi! :) any idea how I can play music (and switch to a new song when the old song is finished) while my app is in the background? See this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/591832/
<ogra_> w-flo, i thik there is a bu in media-hub currently
<ogra_> *bug
<nik90> w-flo: hey, how ironic that I was wondering the same thing today and asked the music app devs
<nik90> ogra_, w-flo: the music app is hardcoded to *suspend* at all atm since media-hub doesnt support playlists :/
<nik90> s/suspend/to not suspend
<w-flo> ogra_, okay :) bug = "missing API" or "bug in API"? If the latter, are there any API docs for this?
<w-flo> nik90, ah, so the lifecycle exception is still alive
<ogra_> bug in media-hub not doing the right thing with EOS signals
<nik90> w-flo: indeed...I need this fixed as well for Podbird
<ogra_> w-flo, wait for jhodapp, he should be able to shed more light on that
<w-flo> I guess that connecting to the statusChanged signal of MediaPlayer is not the right thing to do, since that code can't do anything when my app is "paused". Okay, let's wait for jhodapp :D thanks ogra_
<ogra_> :)
<dholbach> dpm, the server wouldn't install the package
<dholbach> dpm, it'd just download it, unpack it
<dpm> dholbach, ah, ok. If you think it makes sense, sure
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> I'll go ahead with that then
<dpm> rpadovani, popey, how does the "copy" icon work when I swipe left in a calculation? I don't seem to be able to paste the result
<popey> dpm: in theory you paste to other apps
<dpm> oh, I see, but is the calculation not on the clipboard anyway? Would it not make sense to be able to paste it in calculator itself? E.g. if I want to add a previous result/calculation in the middle of a new calculation
<rpadovani> dpm, this makes sense, indeed. I'll take a look, thanks
<dpm> rpadovani, not a big issue, just an observation after having used the calculator more these last days
<nik90> rpadovani: when you find time, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-empty-state-wrap/+merge/251924 ... bitesize bug fix.
<rpadovani> nik90, I take note, I'll do
<nik90> rpadovani: thnx mate
<balloons> howdy dholbach
<dholbach> hey hey balloons
<dholbach> balloons, sorry for mutilating your branch
<dholbach> balloons, your base revision was a bit older already :)
<dholbach> and while reviewing your branch I noticed a couple of things we needed to fix
<balloons> dholbach, no worries on that.. ‎I wanted to just get the silly content I had into an MP of sorts so we could work it
<dholbach> the only real changes related to your work are 1) adding "  " for every <br /> we want to have and 2) wrapping the text
<dholbach> yeah, thanks a lot for that
<dholbach> as I said: thanks to it I was able to spot some small issues which sneaked in :)
<balloons> popey, I see you just merged kunal's branch
<popey> ya
<popey> balloons: thank you!
<balloons> there's still one gotcha left for the tests; they won't merge during 00 UTC
<dholbach> balloons, can you review and see if you can merge my branch into yours?
<dholbach> balloons, that should be all to be able to merge your branch then into trunk
<dholbach> then we can ask people to contribute to the branch again
<balloons> dholbach, yes, I'll rebase and then merge your branch
<balloons> :-)
<dholbach> rebasing shouldn't be necessary necessary
<balloons> ohh,, ll
<balloons> kk
<dholbach> or... hm
<dholbach> try it and see :)
<dholbach> maybe it'll be a bit clearer which changes actually are on top of trunk
<nik90> popey: regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/podbird/+bug/1428566, podbird does have a way to enter a feed url..in the podcast page, press the + button
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1428566 in podbird "Needs a way to manually add feeds" [Undecided,New]
<popey> nik90: haha, duh!
<nik90> popey: ;)
<popey> nik90: file under "alan is an idiot"
<Elleo> heh
<nik90> lol
<balloons> +1
<Elleo> nik90: the new queue stuff looks nice, might be worth pinging jhodap when he's around and see how far out playlist support in media-hub is likely to be
<Elleo> nik90: if its just around the corner then we could wait for that to land first, otherwise I think it's okay (but obviously not ideal) to land the queue stuff anyway
<nik90> Elleo: yeah I will ask jhodap when he comes online
<popey> timing++
<nik90> jhodapp: ping
<Elleo> heh
<jhodapp> nik90, pong
<nik90> jhodapp: hey, I wanted to ask about the status of playlist support in media-hub.
<balloons> dholbach, it merges fine. I'm curious as I have more content to add and I want to make sure it doesn't have issues. I guess let's merge this first, then I'll start a new MP and make sure I do it properly
<dholbach> sounds good
<nik90> jhodapp: we have a couple of 3rd party music apps that are looking to add playlist support and can't do so without it
<w-flo> jhodapp, I wanted to ask the same :)
<jhodapp> nik90, it's at the top of my list to finish up most likely for our next iteration, so maybe starting on it in about 2 weeks
 * mcphail thinks that, instead of playlist support, it would be much more useful to have a callback which could wake the app to provide the next track
<w-flo> mcphail, I'd love that. I'm just afraid that Canonical guys don't like it because it could be abused (i.e. always queue a 0.01 seconds long track and do frowned upon background calculations in the callback :D).
<nik90> jhodapp: ack. that sounds good
<jhodapp> mcphail, there are some significant downsides to that approach, particularly with battery life and efficiency
<balloons> dholbach, so do the po changes look correct to you?
<mcphail> jhodapp: it would, however, allow the audio to be created "on the fly". I have been wondering how to implement a text-to-speech addition for an ereader
<dholbach> balloons, let me check
<jhodapp> mcphail, yeah, the way to do that would be to provide an API that aids in that
<w-flo> jhodapp, hopefully the media-hub queue is going to have an API to remove tracks from the list? or even just clear the list completely
<jhodapp> w-flo, yeah definitely
<w-flo> jhodapp, okay, thanks. It should be fine for my use-case then
<nik90> Elleo: I will move some other fixes in the queue branch to a new branch and freeze the queue branch.
<mcphail> jhodapp: of course, it may be reasonable to build TTS into a framework so it could be used for accessibility for all apps, and then provide an API for streaming whenever the phone is locked
<Elleo> nik90: okay, cool; sounds like a plan :)
<jhodapp> w-flo, the completely design isn't set in stone yet and it will be a feature that evolves where/when necessary
<w-flo> jhodapp, i see. :)
 * mcphail dearly wants to listen to his books on his 3 hour drive to work
<jhodapp> mcphail, yes exactly
<w-flo> looking forward to first iteration
<jhodapp> *complete
<jhodapp> w-flo, me too, I want this feature as much as anybody :)
<dholbach> balloons, dpm: I'm sure you're going to like an MP about packaging, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-devices-help/1428618/+merge/251931 :)
<balloons> actually yes.. that's a bit easier for me
<balloons> I can play with / break or not that a bit eaiser
<dpm> dholbach, seeing that balloons is kindly volunteering, I'll leave this one to him ;)
<dholbach> :-)
<balloons> nicely done.. me and my volunteering again . . .
 * dpm hugs balloons
<justCarakas> anyone knows how I can fix Permission denied (publickey).
<justCarakas> when I try to ssh into my phoen
<justCarakas> phone
<justCarakas> I cant find .ssh in the home folder of phablet
<justCarakas> when I google for it I don't get results about the phoen
<justCarakas> phone
<justCarakas> I can ssh from my phone to my laptop
<popey> so make one?
<justCarakas> ow k :) I tought it was in an other place :)
<dholbach> balloons, responded
<balloons> dholbach, ohh, I was working on my comment still
<dholbach> oh ok
<balloons> lol, no worries
<dholbach> I wasn't sure if you thought "ok, done - let's move on to something else" :)
<balloons> dholbach, since you are here . . . will there be a -phone version? no real reason to package I imagine
<dholbach> balloons, we could do it, I guess
<dholbach> right now I don't see too much value in it yet
<dholbach> maybe one day ubuntu-desktop-next would like to ship it?
<dholbach> in the far far future some time :-)
<balloons> dholbach, the theme still needs some work as well, again I'm ignoring that
<balloons> the only other question I have is will you be packaging a .desktop file to go with it?
<dholbach> balloons, not for now - right now I just want to basically "apt-get download ubuntu-devices-help-web; dpkg -x ubuntu-devi*.deb unpack; cp unpack/* my-htdocs-dir" on the server
<dholbach> so building the .deb via a daily build would be a very cheap way of building the HTML daily and having an automatic deploy mechanism for it
<dholbach> dpm and I checked, the server is on an older ubuntu version, so getting pelican, python3-polib and stuff might be hard to get installed on there
<dholbach> that's why I thought it might make sense to build it somewhere else :)
<balloons> dholbach, right. So that's it then from me
<dholbach> if you want, I can file a separate bug about cleaning up the required css/js
 * balloons looks at theme bugs
<balloons> for instance if links to the wrong site to file a bu
<balloons> *bug
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> I'll file a bug about that too
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> balloons, thanks a lot for the review
<dholbach> and help
 * dholbach sets up a daily build :)
<dholbach> balloons, you have a task for creating some kind of "test suite"
<dholbach> balloons, do you have thoughts for that?
<balloons> dholbach, yes I added it for completioness.. Sadly the user stories can't stay outside of the sprint, so I'm not sure we'll get to that one
<dholbach> sure sure... I meant generally
<dholbach> not in terms of "will it be ready by friday" :)
<dholbach> balloons, I was thinking if we could do something like checking all links as part of a "test suite"
<dholbach> or run some of the checks I do on the translations as part of it
<balloons> dholbach, yes I was thinking a basic translations check
<balloons> make sure it's not in english for instance :-)
<dholbach> ok
<balloons> no size 0 files, link check also good
<dholbach> all right... I'll think about it some more and see if we can change the existing code somewhat to expose functions which could be picked up by a test suite
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> good ideas
<dholbach> I'll file some bugs
<balloons> awesome
<balloons> so if I start another content merge I need to get line endings correct yes?
<balloons> also, shall I prep an application entry in the store for upload? :p
<dholbach> balloons, let's chat with beuno
<dholbach> balloons, it'd be good if we could have an official thing
<dholbach> namespace
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+recipe/ubuntu-devices-help-daily :-)
<balloons> dholbach, I have access to core app developers namespace.. I was going to put it there, but sure
<dholbach> ah nice
<dholbach> in that case that's maybe not necessary
<balloons> dholbach, ok if you are comfortable with that namespace I can create the app.
<dholbach> dpm, ^ what do you suggest as namespace for the app?
<dholbach> popey, ^
<dholbach> we always meant to make it an official core-app-y thing, right?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, I'd use the same developer namespace
<dpm> dholbach, what I've wanted to discuss at some point is the name of the app. I'd like to think of something more catchy than "ubuntu-devices-help", but I've always postponed the discussion until we had other more important parts in place. But I guess we'd need to decide on a final name before uploading to the store, right?
<dholbach> yes, that makes sense
<popey> he loves renaming things
<dpm> lol
<balloons> LOL
<popey> the namespace is largely irrelavent
<dpm> on the other hand, thinking about it, no user will see that name, so we can always decide on the visible name later
<popey> it's the name that you see under the icon which is important
<dpm> i.e. the one on the desktop file
<popey> "Help" should be that name IMHO
<popey> yes
<balloons> yes, I agree, Help
<popey> the rest is not important
<dholbach> shall we leave everything related to LP and packaging in 'ubuntu-devices-help'?
<dholbach> or help-app?
<dholbach> or ubuntu-help-app?
<dholbach> I'm happy with whatever
<dpm> dholbach, perhaps help-app, to make it consistent to the naming we stuck to with the last core apps
<dholbach> ok, I'll take care of the renaming
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<beuno> dholbach, what what?
<dholbach> beuno, there's going to be a help app - we'll make it part of the core apps
<dholbach> beuno, but it looks like we're all set
<dholbach> can somebody remind me how I can rename a Launchpad project?
<popey> dholbach: will we use jenkins / autolanding / ci ?
<dholbach> popey, maybe one day - but not right now
<popey> add it to the ci backlog, it'll be done before the head-death of the universe ㋛
<popey> *heat
<popey> (possibly unfair to our glorious CI cousins)
<rickspencer3> wow, people looking at my chapter within seconds of putting it up
<dholbach> dpm, I can't find the buttons to rename the project in LP - if it's done through "launchpad answers" we might get the reply that "help-app" is quite generic: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/262017
<balloons> dholbach, ok, so I should create a 'help-app
<balloons> entry then
<dpm> dholbach, I can change it, I think
<dholbach> oh ok
<dpm> I'm still part of the registry time from the days I was working more closely with the LP guys
<dpm> dholbach, I'm using this URL: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-devices-help/+admin is this something you can access too?
<dholbach> nope
<dpm> dholbach, https://launchpad.net/help-app
<dholbach> thanks
<dpm> dholbach, I've set up an alias to ubuntu-devices-help, so that links in e.g. blog posts are not broken
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> for the package I'm not sure it should be "help-app"
<dholbach> ... or "help-app-web"
<dholbach> but I guess I'll just leave it like that
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/rename/+merge/251964
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: ^
<balloons> dholbach, so I want to push the rest of the content now as well. So how can I make sure the linebreaks are correct?
<dholbach> balloons, run 'make web' and check the resulting html in ./web
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<balloons> dholbach, indeed I see editing in a "normal" text editor seems to break the q and a. What are you using to edit it?
<dholbach> 'vi' :)
<dholbach> but that's also a theming/nav/style question
<dholbach> maybe we go with something else entirely
<balloons> dholbach, I figured you used vi.. most will use a normal text editor. So if they do and it mangles things, that's no beuno
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> so yeah... maybe we can use bullet points?
<dholbach> or something
<dholbach> I'm not too attached to how things are laid out
<dholbach> if you have a better way that doesn't come with breakable markdown, I'm all for it :)
<balloons> dholbach, mmm.. yea, let me try some experiments I guess. It needs to work for others who, like me, won't be using vi to edit the markdown files
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> I'm sure we're going to figure it out :)
<balloons> dholbach, so I guess we are still on target then for upload tomorrow?
<dholbach> sure... it's not going to hurt to upload it tomorrow
<dholbach> dpm, maybe you can do a review tomorrow morning?
<dholbach> then I could work through most of the issues before upload
<dholbach> brb
<rpadovani> nik90, is the branch Niklas approved 1 hour ago the one I was supposed to review?
<popey> dpm: requested a review from you on this as it's a translation thing that neither kunal or I were 100% confident on... https://code.launchpad.net/~ricsipontaz/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-for-bug-1428501/+merge/251878
<mzanetti> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/disable-push-notifications/+merge/251985
<popey> ack
<nik90> rpadovani: yeah, turns out he reported the bug and also reviewed it
<rpadovani> ack
<dholbach> balloons, lp:~dholbach/help-app/some-formatting-fixes
<balloons> dholbach, oO.. did you fix my content again while I was otp?
<balloons> hugs!
<dholbach> balloons, I just pushed another small changes
<dholbach> balloons, you have to check the resulting html
<dholbach> I'm not sure I fixed everything
<balloons> right sure, I will
<dholbach> thanks!
<dholbach> everything that's still broken afterwards I'll have a look at tomorrow :9
<balloons> dholbach, :-) Awesomeness. Will you build a click tomorrow then after?
<balloons> have popey and dpm review and then we can upload?
<dholbach> balloons, "make click"
<balloons> dholbach, yes well you know ;-)
<dholbach> but yeah, we're going to get it done tomorrow, no problem
<popey> we're uploading from the core apps account, yes?
<nik90> hmm just realized that there are a lot of unanswered ubuntu-touch app development related questions on askubuntu...I remember this channel highlighting them when they were posted...does that still happen?
<popey> nik90: the bot is here, dunno who runs it
<nik90> popey: ok..anyway I bookmarked askubuntu to my morning routine folder to keep track of new questions
<nik90> popey: ping
<popey> hello nik90
<nik90> popey: hey, at the moment the store has clock v3.3.192
<nik90> can we release clock v3.3.205 which has only translation updates up until now?
<nik90> current trunk is at v3.3.207 but that has 2 commits which changes code and introduces a lot of new strings (city names etc)
<popey> you don't want 207?
<popey> ok
<nik90> I can send a mail to the translation community on g+ and mailing list to first translate the city names first before pushing 207 out
<popey> I will have to ask QA / Landing team at 9:30 (my time) tomorrow for the okay to do that
<nik90> ack.
<popey> if you do that now, then it could be imported on the 5am morning run
<popey> in which case we can ask for a full test
<popey> how many new strings are affected?
<nik90> 200 new strings ;)
<popey> oh, lots of cities, i see
<nik90> from 200 city and country names
<popey> lulz
<nik90> yes
<nik90> but I was told by dpm that they are translated in other projects
<popey> yeah, lets get 205 in tomorrow and then come back to 207+ once translations are done
<nik90> so it would be a matter by just selecting them from the suggestions by launchpad
<nik90> s/by/of
<nik90> yeah I think 207 + translations can come in later
<popey> ok, so the sooner you ping that mail/G+ notification the better
<popey> yes
<popey> probably next week at the earliest
<nik90> I will do so right now
<popey> great!
<popey> I've noted to ask for 205 tomorrow
<popey> thanks nik90
<popey> so many core apps updates this week!
<nik90> popey: I sent a g+ msg to the community at https://plus.google.com/102330453873285638035/posts. Is that sufficient?
<popey> nik90: I'd ping a mail to ubuntu-translators@lists.ubuntu.com
<popey> I sent one yesterday for one app, and another today
<popey> they're super attentive there
<nik90> popey: ok
<nik90> mail sent
<nik90> hmm it looks like it requires approval since I sent it before joining the mailing list.
<popey> nik90: dpm should let that through
<nik90> popey: yeah I registered with nik90@ubuntu.com instead of gmail id from which I sent the email. But now it is resolved and can be seen in the list archives
<popey> super
<nik90> I hope they dont get mad...its quite a lot of strings to translate :P
<popey> heh
<popey> in my experience they're happy to, as it means the app will look better in their own language
<nik90> :)
<marko> hi
<popey> hi
<popey> nik90: is it really worth us uploading 205?
<popey> nik90: I mean, its nice to be up to date, but if 207+ is going to have the new cities sometime next week, shall we wait for that?
<nik90> popey: yeah that should be okay as well. I was just trying to get it in before the daily image build for rtm is stopped.
<marko> hi popey, hi nik90. Just watched one of your videos about setting up Ubuntu SDK.. kinda helpped
<popey> nik90: hahah, too late
<nik90> popey: lol
<nik90> marko: hi, I am glad it helped :)
<popey> nik90: so shall we wait for 207+? I don't mind either way tbh
<popey> i have a mail for 205 typed up and was about to hit send then wondered if it was worth it
<nik90> popey: we will wait for 207+
<popey> ok
<newsages> hi
<popey> hello
<newsages> aby have these isue?  Cannot find feature ubuntu-click
<popey> might need more words, I don't know the context here.
<newsages> select template, QML App c++ plugin (qmake)
<newsages> build for desktop, ok, build for any kit sdk any triplet, have ,,,   Cannot find feature ubuntu-click , on pro files
<Debaru> Hello everyone
<newsages> hi
<marko> hi
<newsages> the line is: load(ubuntu-click)
<Debaru> I'm looking for someone who used PageHeadStyle. Documentation on developper.ubuntu.com is pretty short and I don't really understand how it works
<popey> newsages: not sure, think you may need bzoltan_ or zbenjamin (who are probably afk)
<newsages> ok,,
<Debaru> Oh, ok, thanks Popey. I will try later.
<newsages> I '#'  Comented these line in 2 .pro,  and make ok,, i belive these is only for test on desktop....
<nik90> Debaru: that's actually a good question
<nik90> Debaru: Can you create a askubuntu question about this and I can check with the SDK devs first thing tomorrow?
<nik90> Debaru: I would assume that style: PageHeadStyle {} inside the Page{} would work since that's how you define custom style for ubuntu sdk components. But I havent tried it myself
<marko> oh my gosh, i'm goona use emulator to check my twitter
<Debaru> nik90 : I will ask an question on askubuntu. I testing quickly your code, and It seems don't work... But I'm a beginner on QML, so may be I'm doing something wrong
<nik90> Debaru: yeah I am trying it out now as well ;) ... if I get it to work I will answer your question
<Debaru> nik90 : Thanks
<nik90> zsombi: perhaps you know ^^ (if you are online)
<Debaru> nik90 : Here we are : http://askubuntu.com/questions/593251/ubuntu-touch-qml-api-pageheadstyle =)
<nik90> Debaru: thnx
<marko> anyone had problem where emulator can't load images in app store? I'm using r15
<newsages> Failed to parse '/var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtMultimedia/plugins.qmltypes'. Error: /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtMultimedia/plugins.qmltypes:0:0: Expected a single import.
<marko> you have included two QtMultimedia libraries perhaps?
<newsages> i not include nothing.. is template app qml c++ plugin (qmake)
<marko> you may be missing libraries for i386 or something like that
<newsages> on 3 kits?
<labsin> About these chroots. Why are these in /var/lib/schroot. My root partition was 100% full after adding a couple.
<popey> labsin: good point
<zbenjamin> newsages: only 15.04 chroots support qmake projects
<zbenjamin> newsages: you probably used a 14.04 chroot
 * zbenjamin goes to sleep now
<zbenjamin> newsages: the load(ubuntu-click) is required to correctly build a click package because it adds the manifest files and helps with creating the translations
<zbenjamin> newsages: its not required for the project to compile though
 * zbenjamin now really goes to sleep ;)
<newsages> zbenjamin  thx, i view, in cmake all ok, in qmake, have these isue
<newsages> yes i use 14.10,,
<newsages>  libavcodec libavutil libavformat libswscale, is include on core libs?
<karni> Hi folks. Is there a way to not hide the keyboard when a text field looses focus?
<karni> I have a button next to a text field. That button opens a pop over. When I select an action from the popover, the keyboard (together with the pop over) slides away from under the finger, because the text box lost focus
<karni> I already added focus: false to the popover, but no worky
<newsages> how to set "CXXFLAGS += -std=gnu++0x"  on app qml c++ plugin project?
<newsages> upsss ok,,,  set(CMAKE_CXX_FLAGS "${CMAKE_CXX_FLAGS} -std=c++0x")
<karni> bzoltan_: SDK folks also hangout here, right?
<karni> zbenjamin: any hints on my question slightly above? :)
 * karni eod
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-06
<bzoltan_> karni: yes, we are here
<zsombi> nik90: shoot
<zbenjamin> karni: yep we are here, but you need to ask t1mp, kalikiana or zsombi about the toolkit
<zsombi> karni: Just saw your mesage now that zbenjamin pointed out :)
<zsombi> karni: unfortunately OSK works so that it is hidden when text input looses foxus. We have a code in the components which also does that, however the fimple Qt TextInput and TextEdit components also do that when they loose focus.
<zsombi> karni: and btw, usually we are sleeping at the time you posted the Q :D
<zsombi> karni: one wat to get teh OSK back is to ask explicitly by calling Qt.input.show(), but tthat will produce flickering
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> nik90: wheeeee http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/revision/208
<popey> nik90: would like to submit clock for QA on Monday - assuming you're happy with it, and more translations land
<popey> nik90: looks like es, fr, de, cn, tw - all the important ones - landed.
<dpm> nik90, popey, I was looking at the core apps branches the other day while I was updating the code of the sponsorship page. One think that's a bit confusing with clock is that the trunk branch is actually this one https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk - i.e. it's an obsolete branch (saucy) and its alias it's different than its name (saucy-13.10 vs. trunk). Would you mind if I rename it to reflect it's not trunk anymore?
<popey> dpm: so long as that doesn't break anything else like jenkins
<popey> (I have broken the world by renaming things in launchpad before)
<dpm> good point
<dpm> I think it's something to bear in mind when switching trunks (e.g. from a reboot), but afaik, this branch is obsolete. But I'll wait for nik90 to confirm
<popey> k
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Day of Unplugging! :-D
<nik90> Good morning
<popey> morning nik90
<nik90> popey: I cant believe the translations have landed for es,fre de and few other important ones!!! They are so fast
<popey> yeah, amazing isn't it?
<nik90> yeah
<nik90> popey: I am fine with submitting clock to QA on monday now that we have translations for some of the languages, In another 1-2 days it should get more.
<popey> nik90: great. do you still keep manual test cases in trunk, or are they somewhere else?
<nik90> popey: in trunk under tests/manual/ folder
<popey> coolio
<popey> Will grab latest click and put on people.c.c and submit a request on monday morning.
<popey> along with reminders, and others :)
<popey> busy busy QA :)
<nik90> dpm: Indeed https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk is obsolete. It was created before I joined the clock app project. I was actually about to point it out to you since it seems to be getting translation updates still ;)
<nik90> popey: I will create a changelog document like lasttime to help QA
<popey> kk
<popey> thanks
<dpm> nik90, ok, thanks, done, and now it doesn't appear on https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app to avoid confusion. Only the two active branches are shown as a series
<nik90> dpm: thnx :)
<nik90> zsombi: hi
<nik90> zsombi: yesterday we were looking for any example or help on using https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Styles.PageHeadStyle/
<nik90> zsombi: I tried different ways to use it but failed miserably :) like Page { Head { style: PageHeadStyle {} } } }, etc.
<zsombi> nik90: well, first of ahl should never be Page { Head { style }} :)
<dholbach> dpm, can you help a bit with a content review of the app?
<dholbach> and/or nav/style
<nik90> zsombi: well I remember that when I wanted to style the textfield for instance, I did TextField { style: Something {} }, so I figured I try the same thing.
<dpm> dholbach, I should be able to after lunch. Which part in particular would you want me to look at?
<zsombi> nik90: yeah, but there's no Head as component :)
<dholbach> dpm, general impression and ideas for improving nav/style
<nik90> zsombi: true...so how does one use it after all?
<dpm> nik90, popey, yeah, the minute you send a call for translations to ubuntu-translators, you get a bunch of them done - translators ftw! :-)
<zsombi> nik90: do you need this for one single page, or for teh entire app?
<nik90> zsombi: both tbh
<zsombi> nik90: for the entire app the way is to create a theme for your app, and override PageHeadStyle
<dpm> dholbach, ok. One thing I already noticed is that for the phone theme it'd be nice to have a way to switch back and forth between sections. Not sure if we need to use a PageStack. For the web theme, I think it'd be nice to have breadcrumb links
<nik90> dpm: indeed..they rock
<nik90> zsombi: ok
<dholbach> dpm, and maybe review https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/content-fixes2/+merge/252076 - just a Makefile step dropped in one of the merge proposals and a re-added line break
<dholbach> dpm, right... that makes sense - that's something I'd need help with
<dpm> davidcalle, just a thought for the future, I know you're busy with other projects, but at some point we should probably give https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ some love. It's probably one of the most important pages, and I think it'd benefit from a new layout and a review
 * dpm puts it in his todo list
<dpm> dholbach, ack
<davidcalle> dpm, agreed, I was thinking about when doing https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/
<dpm> dholbach, did you hear back from daker?
<dholbach> no, not yet
<dpm> davidcalle, indeed
<dholbach> I think he was busy helping out with some ubuntu-html5-theme stuff
<dpm> ah, davidcalle and did you hear back from cwayne regarding the OEM pages?
<davidcalle> dpm, forgot to ask him, he was on vacation last week, I will when he arrives
<dpm> davidcalle, ok, thanks
<dpm> dholbach, reviewed and approved, thanks!
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<dpm> dholbach, did you check with IS regarding the hosting on help.u.c?
<dholbach> dpm, one question is going to be if we move on with both themes or not
<dholbach> dpm, yes - I'm still in discussions with them
<dpm> ok, cool
<dholbach> wrong button
<dholbach> :)
<dpm> lol
<dpm> good thing it wasn't labelled "explode"
<dholbach> they said that the rest of help.u.c is put together by updating bzr checkout of generated html
<dholbach> if they insist on that, I'll set up a cronjobbed branch on people.c.c which simply unpacks the .deb from the daily build
<dpm> ok
<daker> dholbach: i'll it check it tonight
 * dholbach hugs daker
<dpm> dholbach, regarding the two themes, I think I'd wait for a review from a theming expert (i.e. daker :) to see if it's worth maintaining the html-ui-toolkit theme
<dpm> if it's too much work to make it usable, then I'd suggest to go for only using the web theme
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> dpm, regarding breadcrumbs for the web theme... what we could do relatively easily would be to add static links in the navbar of the template
<dholbach> like "home", "get in touch", "faq overview" or some such
<dholbach> although I'm not quite sure how we could translate those
<dholbach> mh
<nik90> popey: can you review and approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-typo-libya/+merge/252079 .. It fixes a typo in the city name Libya. I will top approve it once vthompson's branch lands
<popey> ya
<popey> oops, hit top approve, undone
<nik90> :)
<popey> think I got in before jenkins (not hard)
<nik90> its fine, it shouldn't create a code conflict since its a very small mp
<dpm> dholbach, ah, good point about translations
<dpm> will need to look at theming in pelican to understand it better
<dholbach> I'll file a bug about adding breadcrumbs for nav
<dpm> cool
<dholbach> dpm, it's generally possible, but I don't know how to tell to po4a to extract the translations from there
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> dpm, I guess I'll write another blog post explaining all the work that's on our collective plates now :)
<dpm> yay :)
<m-b-o> popey: hi, have you seen the MP for ubuntu-geonames?
<popey> m-b-o: hey.. no.. let me see
<m-b-o> https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-geonames/wildcard-and-geopoint-searches/+merge/251364
<popey> thanks
<popey> awesome!
<m-b-o> popey: the version on the vps should be the same, just removed the default '*'
<popey> m-b-o: I'll do some testing and file an RT. I have to get IS to update the main site. Need to get wider testing before I can do that as this is used by all Ubuntu installers ;S
<popey> Thank you for that!
<m-b-o> np
 * popey adds to ever growing todo list
<popey> (near the top)
<karni> zsombi: ack, thanks. I usually also sleep at the time I asked the question ;D
<zsombi> karni: :D
<nik90> popey: Here's the new changelog http://pad.ubuntu.com/clock-app-changelog (link is more easier to remember now :D )
<nik90> will keep updating it
<popey> thanks nik90
<sverzegnassi> https://imgur.com/Su3qsah
<sverzegnassi> popey: it seems we have a big issue! :) ^^
<popey> oooh!
<popey> That was quick.
<popey> (also, don't scare me like that) :)
<sverzegnassi> I was expecting to spend more time on it
<popey> hahah
<ogra_> yeah, quite a big issue ... you want to scale it down instead of using scrollbars
<ogra_> :P
<popey> Oh no! You'll have to take a weekend off. :)
<popey> given we only talked about this ~24 hours ago, nice work!
<sverzegnassi> just waited those 40 minutes to compile it with make -j5 :P
<popey> haha
<popey> You know how to make me happy on a friday!
<sverzegnassi> ahaha
<rpadovani> And now I know how I'll have to spend my weekend, I suppose :P
<dpm> oh, wow, just seen the screenshot, nice work sverzegnassi!
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: nope! there are still many things to do before asking for "fast" reviews! :)
<sverzegnassi> dpm: thanks!
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, "fast" :D Good to know, so I can focus on calculator. Great work btw!
<karni> I like how the channel topic randomly ends with | --allow-untrusted ;D
<popey> :)
<popey> because everyone forgets that
<rpadovani> popey, your /home partition is on a SSD or an HDD?
<popey> SSD
<popey> laptop has two SSDs
<popey> one for /, one for /home
<rpadovani> oki, because I have it on HDD (/ on SSD), and first sync of 300notes account takes ~45 seconds, that is a lot. On SSD ~10, on krillin ~20. So I want to understand if is my hdd that is going to explode or what
<popey> well the account is quite a lot of notes, and some are massive
<nik90> karni: lol
<popey> rpadovani: can you take a look at the favorite system in calculator? it seems a bit glitchy on a device with no favorites.
<popey> rpadovani: I'll file a bug in a bit, but basically it seems needlessly hard to get a calculation to show up in favorites
<zsombi> t1mp: I guess you can help nik90 better on styling individual page headers separately...
<nik90> zsombi, t1mp: If either of you can provide me with code samples on using the style components listed in https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Styles/, I can offer to add them in the SDK docs to help developers :)
<nik90> ahayzen: ping
<ahayzen> nik90, pong
<t1mp> nik90: what are you trying to do?
<nik90> ahayzen: hey, in weather-reboot, does it already display the weather at a location? At the moment I see a blank white rectangle with only the settings buttons shown
<ahayzen> nik90, erm it displays them at locations imported from the old app ... or if you add them via the bottom edge atm
<nik90> t1mp: just trying to understand what the components in https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Styles/ do...it came up as a question by another community developer and I realised that I knew very little about it as well
<ahayzen> nik90, we don't have any empty state/location detection atm
<nik90> ahayzen: hmm strange..I am going to try to clear my old weather database and then try again
<t1mp> ah
<ahayzen> nik90, you'll need to clear you new weather or flip the migrated flag as well... as it only does a one time import
<t1mp> zsombi: ^that's more a style-related question than a header one
<t1mp> zsombi: I think we don't have a complete story for that yet
<nik90> ahayzen: ah
<zsombi> nik90: t1mp: ok, I remembered right then... just did not wanted to bite in :)
<nik90> zsombi: lol
<zsombi> t1mp: nik90: so afair we were discussing to add a style property to Page.head at some point
<nik90> ahayzen: I was working on a branch when I noticed the issue
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah there should probably be a work item for empty state and/or location detection
<nik90> zsombi: ah ok
<t1mp> zsombi: I think the problem is more general. We have  Ubuntu.Components.Styles, but it is not clear what developers can do  with the styles that we expose there
<t1mp> tbh, I don't know the answer to that also
<zsombi> t1mp: afair that is an API module, not more
<zsombi> t1mp: we agreed on that long ago
<t1mp> zsombi: yes, we had quite some discussions about it but I have problems fetching those from my memory
<zsombi> t1mp: LOL
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> looks like I hit upon on the old style API documentation issue ;)
<zsombi> t1mp: nik90: I hate that the d-u-c docs look completely different than what we generate from UITK, more, there is some valuable information lost, like this sentence from "Style API: The Style API defines the interface components use to style the visuals. Themes must make sure that these interfaces are all implemented."
<nik90> zsombi: +100000...the UITK generated docs in qtC looks awesome
<zsombi> t1mp: nik90: so the story is there, but the online doc looses them :/
<nik90> zsombi: perhaps not now but sometime later, I would love to see an example where a standard component like a ComboButton is styled differently and used in a sample app. It would bring together a variety of stuff like Theme, StyledItem and ComboButtonStyle and provide a better understanding of the bigger picture.
<nik90> zsombi: Currently these are explained individually but I cannot seem to wrap my mind around those.
<nik90> Perhaps I must try it out myself and see If I could get that working
<zsombi> nik90: ther will be a tutorial made once we have the sub-theming done
<nik90> ack.
<nik90> ahayzen: can you pm me the twc key, I think that's what I am missing
<ahayzen> nik90, use openweatherdata
<ahayzen> nik90, and idk the key :P
<ahayzen> m-b-o, ^^ ?
<nik90> ahayzen: how do I switch? I removed com.ubuntu.weather to start fresh...but still I see a blank page despite having added locations
<ahayzen> nik90, click settings then data provider
 * m-b-o reads above
<ahayzen> m-b-o, we would need the twc key to use it on the desktop right? ... i just use openweather thingy normally
<nik90> ahayzen, m-b-o: hmm I get Error: Error while loading page: file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.weather/3.0.15/share/qml/ui/Settings/DataProviderPage.qml:-1 File not found when trying to open the data provider page..
<ahayzen> nik90, hahah uhoh
<nik90> not sure...I branched lp:weather-reboot
<ahayzen> nik90, maybe i broke something at some point
 * ahayzen needs to write the AP tests next ;)
<nik90> this is what I see http://imgur.com/9FP1BTk
<nik90> :D
<ahayzen> nik90, let me branch /reboot and see whats going on
<ahayzen> nik90, it works for me?
<m-b-o> nik90: stumbled over this yesterday too
<ahayzen> hmmm
<nik90> hmm
<m-b-o> nik90 ahayzen: I will tomorrow try to fetch some bugs related to the data
<ahayzen> ah you guys are running on device
<nik90> I even removed com.ubuntu.weather completely
<nik90> ahayzen: yes
<m-b-o> ahayzen: yes
<ahayzen> desktop ftw :)
<ahayzen> i bet we're missing something in cmake
 * ahayzen checks
<nik90> ahayzen: pff..desktop is so ancient now :P
<m-b-o> ahayzen too big for the pocket
<ahayzen> nik90, like do none of the settings pages work?
<nik90> ahayzen: yup
<ahayzen> ...not that new sys76 thing...
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah they are all in their own directory ... /app/ui/Settings
<m-b-o> ahayzen nik90 only one of three locations was blank for me
<ahayzen> nik90, bet it is being left out of the click
<nik90> ahayzen, m-b-o: also on first load, the locations page does not show the saved locations..only after I add a new one, I see the others ones I added
<ahayzen> m-b-o, oh yeah i noticed when adding new locations it is super super slow sometimes...but that is due to it refreshing *all* of the locations rather than adding the new one
<m-b-o> ahayzen I guess caching is missing
<ahayzen> m-b-o, i was thinking of reworking the way we have that global locationsList var at some point
<nik90> m-b-o: hmm yes you are right! After adding the twc key, I see location in the 2nd location I added but not on the first one
<ahayzen> m-b-o, yeah thats why i did those two refreshData() with a FIXME next to them
<m-b-o> I will try to get caching done too tomorrow
<nik90> damn this looks beautiful
<ahayzen> ...so why is /app/ui/Settings missing?
<nik90> ahayzen: I found the issue
<nik90> in CMakelist, you asked it to move it to ui/settings...while you import from ui/Settings
<nik90> notice the capital "S"
<ahayzen> the cmake works diffferent to music so i'm a little confused....
<ahayzen> nik90, ahahah
<ahayzen> nik90, oh dear
<nik90> I will fix it
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks
<ahayzen> m-b-o, i started working on the expandable delegate thing ... but hit upon the issue of different data providers giving us different data
<ahayzen> m-b-o, eg openweather vs twc only one of them will give info for eg pressure/humidity/uv whtever
<m-b-o> ahyzen: yes, that's right
<ahayzen> m-b-o, so either we need to be able to pull the same data....or what i was thinking was just to show the data that is available for that provider and hide the rest?
<ahayzen> m-b-o, what do you think?
<nik90> m-b-o, ahayzen: Btw great job..I cant stop staring at it.
<m-b-o> ahayzen: try to do a differentiation and show what you got from the specific provider
<m-b-o> nik90: thanks :)
<ahayzen> m-b-o, cool will do :)
<nik90> do you guys still looks at design docs at https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1tXcyMBvJAYvwFvUAmTTYzmBP2NFQgbG_Gy8e2gv91kU/edit ?
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah its pretty swish now :)
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah still the same set of design docs
<nik90> ahayzen: ok. I want to bring some consistency of the locations page (like using section headers) and settings page option w.r.t clock app
<nik90> just bitesize stuff for now
<ahayzen> cool :)
<ahayzen> nik90, i was just trying to get it all functional :)
<ahayzen> nik90, but we have multiselect/swipe delete and reordering \o/
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah yeah...you have done all the hard work..I am just polishingn it :P
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah i noticed!
 * ahayzen hijacked music-app-refactor's code
<nik90> hehe..using your own code is not hijacking in my book :)
<ahayzen> hehe
 * nik90 gets to work
<ahayzen> nik90, note the ordering of the locations page is the order they are in the app.... or are you meaning the add location page to put the section headers on?
<nik90> ahayzen: I meant the add location page
<ahayzen> cool :)
<nik90> similar to clock
<nik90> :)
<rpadovani> popey, I'll take a look later. I've an appointment in 40 minutes, then I'll work on it. Mayve disabling  bottom edge if nr favourite calc + 0?
<rpadovani> * = 0
<popey> rpadovani: I prefer to have text there as per the bug
<popey> rpadovani: because the text tells you what to do
<popey> rpadovani: also, it's more the UI for adding a favorite is clumsy.
<popey> ahayzen: nik90 i just grabbed weather reboot and used click-buddy and it built an amd64 click - is that expected?
 * ahayzen pretends he is using a kernel with overlayfs to build things :(
<nik90> popey: I will check it out
<popey> ahayzen: I'm on 3.18.0-13-generic now, seems okay
<ahayzen> popey, did you make the jump to vivid in the end?
<popey> ya
<popey>  13:24:14 up 5 days,  8:28,  3 users,  load average: 2.00, 1.35, 1.11
<popey> .oO( I should probably reboot sometime )
<ahayzen> popey, i'm rocking 3.19.0-031900rc7-generic on utopic ... hasn't frozen yet :)
<popey> get you
<popey> i haven't had a freeze for a while, but I did rmmod intel_powerclamp
<popey> because it seems to pull my cpu down to 4.77Mhz IBM XT spec
<rpadovani> popey, ok for the bottom edge, any idea for improving the add of a favourite?
<nik90> u linux geeks :P
<popey> lulz
<ahayzen> damn intel drivers lol
<popey> rpadovani: I'll have a play.
<rpadovani> popey, ty!
<popey> swordfish90: see my awesome patch ㋛
<popey> It's friday. Not the best day for me to be patching stuff.
<swordfish90> popey, ahahah. That was a brilliant patch! I had to check it really carefully but I approved it! :D
<popey> :)
<kurt_> ahoneybun how goes it? I got my internet back.....its been months you may not remeber me. How many apps do you have in the store now?
<kurt_> no if I could only find Athinkpad.........or his screen name was something like that
<nik90> kurt_: its usually akiva-thinkpad,,but he is not online atm
<kurt_> thats it
<kurt_> <nik90> thank you couldnt rember the first part for the life of me
<kurt_> is anyone working on a GUI way to take a screenshot?
<kurt_> Ive found multiple times ive needed it not sure if there is a way to do it right now
<dholbach> balloons, yo yo yo - awake already? :)
<dholbach> balloons, I heard you like tests: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1428676/+merge/252117
<kurt_> how do you run these kinds of tests?
<kurt_> dolbach
<kurt_> sorry dholebach
<dholbach> kurt_, the merge proposal adds a ./run-tests command
<popey> kurt_: use tab to complete people's names. dh<tab> gives dholbach
<dholbach> ... which will detect new test case files in the tests/ subdirectory
<kurt_> didnt know that worked here only thought it worked on the cli
<kurt_> testing may be over my head
<kurt_> dholbach: I have a launchpad account and akiva tried walking me through how to setup a trunk for my project but I could barely grasp that, is this merge proposal for the trunk
<dholbach> yes, you can see "Proposed branch:" and "Merge into:" at the top of the page
<kurt_> Do the test pertain to use installing your help app and trying it out? hit all the buttons try everything?
<kurt_> tests
<dholbach> no
 * balloons looks :-)
<dholbach> it's a very very basic first step into the direction of having tests
<dholbach> "test_doc_files_size_not_0" is basically the only test in that MP
<balloons> nice, yep I see my non-zero check :-)
<dholbach> it'll test if any of the base documents we use for generating html is size 0
<dholbach> or not size 0
<balloons> dholbach, so I assume you got the new format for markup? I liked the definition list
<dholbach> yep, looks good to me - it's sufficiently easy for editors too
<dholbach> if anyone wants to use a markdown editor (never tried one), that wold work too
<balloons> i checked how it looked on the web also; seemed fine
<dholbach> good work
 * balloons looks at tasks
<dholbach> balloons, and https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1428678/+merge/252130 based on the former :)
<balloons> dholbach, looking, sorry otp
<dholbach> balloons, cool, thanks
<rpadovani> popey, sorry for the late
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/favouritesScreenBlank/+merge/252154
<rpadovani> tomorrow I'll try to address others bugs
<rpadovani> ahayzen, great interview :-)
<ahayzen> rpadovani, haha thanks :)
<nik90> rpadovani: you proposed it against the wrong branch
<ahayzen> rpadovani, is it over the social mediums now?
<nik90> ahayzen: wait wat interview?
<rpadovani> nik90, just fixed, ty mate
<rpadovani> ahayzen, I see it on Youtube
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> nik90, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iSgIFD4UvI&feature=youtu.be
<rpadovani> nik90, I used your UCS \o/ but I'll propose a patch for empty state
<nik90> rpadovani: yeah the Mp I asked you to review yesterday needs to patched to UCS as well
<nik90> since it concerns the empty state
<rpadovani> Show then beers all night long \o/ see you tomorrow
<rpadovani> nik90, I'll ping you about it then in next days :-)
<ahayzen> beer \o/
<nik90> rpadovani: cool, have a grt weekend
<popey> rpadovani: Thanks!
<popey> beer is a good idea
<marcoceppi> mhall119: how does the whole automatic testing work for click packages?
<marcoceppi> is there some sort of coverage testing that goes with that?
<ahoneybun> ohhhh framework 15.04 just showed up:)
<ahoneybun> might be from my beta 1 desktop lol
<uops> hi all
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-07
<johan> hello
<johan> i need some example of ubuntu download manager
<mhall119> marcoceppi: balloons is your guy for all things testing, but I think automated tests are run *before* the click package is created, so on jenkins or something
<debaru> Hi
<newsages> hi
<popey> bzoltan_: zbenjamin http://askubuntu.com/questions/592614/cant-install-ubuntu-sdk-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-2 - looks like some packaging issue on 14.04.2
<bzoltan_> popey: I am on it
<popey> ok
<bzoltan_> popey:  I would ask the same what you asked :)
<bzoltan_> popey:  but most of the times when this problem comes up the root cause is an older package what stuck in from a strange PPA or source
<newsages> if iwant use (libavcodec libavutil libavformat libswscale) in my module c++,, i need compile and make static for all kit?
<popey> newsages: yes, or you may be able to grab the binaries out of the armhf debian packages from the archive.
<newsages> ok, i prefer, make 4 libs static for desktop,amd,armhf and i386 kits,,,  ,, i only need use schroot for cross-comp, no?
<nik90> zsombi: hey, I have a local branch which converts almost all of clock app (vivid) to use the new listitems. I still got only the alarms page transition to do which requires me to first read the list item drag documentation first. No more column+repeaters...ubuntulistview all the way :)
<bzoltan_> nik90:  you rock!
<nik90> bzoltan_: it will take some time to land though since it breaks every test I have written :P..I am taking small steps to fix those
<nik90> but pretty cool to try out all the new stuff in Ubuntu.Components 1.2
<bzoltan_> nik90:  Of course. I do not suggest you to start writing AP tests for the new ListItem before zsombi and elopio finishes the CPO for it.
<bzoltan_> nik90:  you are the first one who touched that :)
<nik90> bzoltan_: oh :)
<bzoltan_> popey:  I am creating a trusty chroot and try to reproduce that failure
<nik90> bzoltan_: hey I have a strange bug with Qtcreator + N4 runningn vivid where after running the app on the device 1-2 times, the device cannot be unlocked anymore by me..When I press the buttons on the lock screen, I see no passcode being entered in the textfield and I have to restart the phone to be able to unlock it.
<nik90> bzoltan_: Have you seen this issue before? It only happens on vivid.
<bzoltan_> nik90:  no, it is a new one... does not sound good
<nik90> bzoltan_: I am going out now to do some shopping but I wlll report a bug against unity8 and qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu when I get back.
<bzoltan_> nik90:  cool, thanks
<zsombi> nik90: glad to see a pioneer with the ListItem :)
<zsombi> nik90: commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-alarm-crash/+merge/252150
<ppiorko> hello everyone
<nik90> bzoltan_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1429415
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429415 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unable to enter password in the lock screen after using Qtcreator to run apps on the device" [Undecided,New]
<bzoltan_> nik90:  thanks for the super detailed description. I will work on it on Monday morning.
<newsages> hiiiii
 * ogra_ sighs aout qml ...
<ogra_> *about
<ogra_> writing an app always takes me lie 20mmin for the basics ...
<justme> hi guys, i was at the MWC took a look at the Meizu Ubuntu phone and got the idea to port our Android app to ubuntu but i am getting a seg fault at initializing hardware OpenGLES emulation support
<justme> and ideas? thank you
<ogra_> ... and then i spend freaking 3h to get proper padding for an icon in a button ...
<justme> system is 14.04 LTS with AMD fglrx drivers installed trough additional drivers utility
<justme> HD7950 GPU, with this driver OpenGL is working fine... tried for example with blender and it seems to be happy with driver
<karpatil> Hi guys!
<justme> noone can help?
<popey> justme: its not really a good time, saturday evening.. most people are afk
<nik90> bzoltan_: yw
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-03-08
<popey> bzoltan_: i have reproduced that issue on askubuntu with a clean 14.04 install, added the ppa, dist-upgraded then tried to install ubuntu-sdk and got this:- http://imgur.com/bdsVPFH
<popey> bzoltan_: trying to install ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev depends libqt5webkit5-dev but won't be installed
<popey> bzoltan_: if I manually install libqt5webkit5-dev it pulls in the universe
<popey> bzoltan_: and it wants to remove a load too - including all the xorg utopic HWE stack
<popey> bzoltan_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10559268/
<Guest53016> hello... this is forum for Qt Creator --> Ubuntu?
<bzoltan_> popey:  we need to know where these packages come from. apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev libqt5webkit5-dev
<bzoltan_> popey: I clearly do remember that the ubuntu-sdk meta package comes from the SDK PPA, but it seems to be gone from there. Somebody just removed it and I am afraid that now  it comes from the rchive... what is not necessray the right one.
<bzoltan_> popey: I have not touched the LTS sdk packages for ages ... all I kept updateing was the click*, phablet-tools and qtc packages
<bzoltan_> popey:  I suspect the webapp team. Let's check with dbarth and  alexabraeu
<popey> bzoltan_: yes, confimed http://paste.ubuntu.com/10561384
<popey> bzoltan_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10561392 is a better paste
<bzoltan_> popey:  so all we need to figure out is who, when and why  changed what in Trusty.
<popey> bzoltan_: in the ppa you mean?
<bzoltan_> popey:  Yes, that too.. but as you see, this ubuntu-sdk comes from the LTS archive.
<popey> right
<bzoltan_> popey: who and when released this 1.126.1 ubuntu-sdk in Trusty?
<popey> bzoltan_: i see nothing recently at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/trusty-changes/
<popey> i.e. nothing this year
<bzoltan_> popey: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-sdk here it is 1.126 and not 1.126.1 ... does it matter?
<popey> where are you seeing 1.126.1?
<popey> oh, trusty-updates
<bzoltan_> popey:  in your pastebin
<popey> ya
<popey> i see now.
<bzoltan_>   Candidate: 1.126.1
<popey> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/devel/ubuntu-sdk
<popey> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/u/ubuntu-touch-meta/ubuntu-touch-meta_1.126.1/changelog
<popey> loic :)
<popey> but that was nearly a year ago
<popey> i dont think that's the issue.
<popey> (I need to go afk)
<popey> (sorry)
<bzoltan_> popey:  May 2014 by lool .. I do not think it is relevant
<the0man> hello
<ogra_> geez ...
<ogra_> how do others handle the fact that all timers get stopped if your app is backgrounded ?
<popey> they don't
<ogra_> well, i'm surethe "time elapsed" counting in the music app is correct
<ogra_> so they must handle that somehow
<ahayzen_> ogra_, that time elapsed is directly from the MediaPlayer.position
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> crapp
<ahayzen_> ogra_, and we have a lifecycle exception at the moment ;)
<ogra_> cant get that for my app
<ahayzen_> ogra_, can you not just take like the time() and compare?
<ogra_> yeah, i will have to
<ogra_> i' workign on a native internet radio app ... cnstant stream from the station ... so media-hub wont get me a proper duration/elapsed time
<ahayzen_> ugh :/
<ahayzen_> do you not get any timestamp/position at all ?
<ogra_> they give me json with a timestamp when the song started so i can compute the offset when entering the strem
<ogra_> (assuming my clock matches the servers :P )
<ahayzen_> haha
<ahayzen_> you should probably talk to jhodapp when he is about
<ogra_> well, i doubt he can help me there
<ogra_> the actual mp3 streaam has no meta data i think
<ahayzen_> unless there is some position he can expose in media-hub for you
<ogra_> well, i'll just sotore timestamps and compare them i guess
<ogra_> *store
<ahayzen_> yeah probably best for now :)
 * ogra_ has heard unbelivable amounts of music today fiddlin gwith that app ... unbelivable what old stuff you run into that you havent heard in 20 years 
<ogra_> me wonders if anyone remembers "Stephen "tin tin" Duffy" - "Kiss Me" thats just playing here :P
<ogra_> i guess davmor2 has a weird enough music taste to remember it :)
<popey> i do
<ogra_> haha, old farts united
<popey> yesterday I heard Blockbuster by Sweet and Parts of the union by Strawbs, which is now stuck in my head
<popey> yes
<ahayzen_> blockbuster \o/
<popey> :)
<popey> you're _way_ too young to remember that!
<ogra_> :)
 * popey looks around and suspects ahayzen_ is the youngest here.
<ahayzen_> gotta love the 70s
<ahayzen_> not that i was around for another 20yrs....
<popey> :)
 * ogra_ listens too "strech - Why did you do it" ... the maxi version atm
<popey> I would quite like a TuneIn radio style app
<ahayzen_> that'd be cool
<popey> but I'm content with it having just one button "Make Radio 4 Come out of my speakers"
 * ogra_ doesnt know tune-in
<popey> very popular app on android and ios
<ahayzen_> heh Radio 4
<popey> yeah, shut your face, you'll be old one day :)
<ogra_> hmm ...
<ogra_> i wonder what to do with my lautfm webapp
<ogra_> i guess i have to remove it when i upload the native one
 * popey notes that someone put a YouPorn webapp in the store
<ogra_> lol
<popey> wondered how long before someone would do that
<popey> ogra_: why not just upload the native one over the top of the old one?
<popey> so people get an "upgrade"
<ogra_> popey, namespace changed
<ogra_> i doubt it would just replace the old one
<popey> if it doesn't, its a bug
<ogra_> new is: lautfm.ogra
<ogra_> old is com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.lautfm
<ahayzen_> we should have a way of like aliasing an old namespace to a new one  ... or is it supposed to ?
<ogra_> it is on the server ... but i doubt click on the device handles it
<nik90> popey: hey, btw it would be best if tomorrow I get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1429273 merged before you ask QA to review clock for store upload.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429273 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock App crashes when editing on alarm on vivid" [Critical,In progress]
<nik90> popey: it fixes a critical crash in vivid
<popey> erk
<nik90> popey: ?
<popey> yes. it would be prudent, as they'll reject it otherwise.
<popey> focus is heavily on vivid now
<nik90> popey: well the crasher started appearing only after the UITK upload on friday
<popey> bah
<nik90> popey: so I dint see this coming when I asked for the store upload
<popey> sorry about that. Yes, lets get that merged asap and we can ask QA soon after.
<popey> how are translations looking?
<nik90> around 13 languages 100 % complete
<nik90> I think French will be imported tomorrow morning since it was done 20 mins back
<nik90> popey: Yeah I will get the help of zsombor to approve and merge the MP tomorrow morning as well
 * ahayzen_ notes he should probably move to vivid on his desktop and phone
<popey> system-D-Day!
<popey> nik90: ok.
<ahayzen_> \o/ social troll day :/
<popey> hah
<nik90> hehe
<ahayzen_> popey, did you sort that issue with the weather-app reboot building for amd64 instead of arm in the end?
<popey> no, nik90 said he would take a look :)
<popey> or did I?
<nik90> popey: u did..I cross-checked and it seems clock does the same as well
<nik90> which is where we took the cmake file from
<popey> oh, so mess on my end
<popey> oh
<ahayzen_> magic
<nik90> popey: my guess is that the CMakeList detects the arch it is built on ... and you built it on your amd64 laptop
<popey> probably yeah
<nik90> while QtC creates the armhf click package using the necessary chroots
<nik90> popey, ahayzen_: Yup that has to be it .. looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt#L76
<nik90> it looks at the host arch
<popey> makes no sense for a pure qml app
<ahayzen_> nik90, yeah that looks like it
<nik90> well both weather and clock aren't pure qml apps
<nik90> I presume weather will soon get a C++ backend to get the timezone info the same way clock is doing that now
<ahayzen_> yup i would assume that as well
<popey> oh of course
<popey> i forgot about that
<popey> so ignore me
<nik90> The clock CMakelists was reviewed by 2-3 people, so I would stick to it. Hopefully when we get fat package support from the SDK we can revisit this again
<popey> +1
<mzanetti> popey, hey, can you test this please? see the description on instructions: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/improve-error-handling/+merge/252227
<mzanetti> rpadovani, ^
<popey> woah, nice update
<popey> will have to test in the morning, my device is dead
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, Are you awake?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-07
<danialbehzadi> Hi. When I click on the "Run" button in Qt creator, it just says "No executable specified.", But I can run the qml file with "$ qmlscene Main.qml" in terminal. What's the problem?
<greyback> danialbehzadi: you need to specify what gets run - go to the Project pane in QtC and explore the "Run" tab
<danialbehzadi> greyback: It may sound stupid, but where is this QtC located?
<greyback> danialbehzadi: QtC = QtCreator
<greyback> sorry, was lazy in typing
<danialbehzadi> greyback: In tools > Options?
<greyback> danialbehzadi: no. Have you a project open?
<danialbehzadi> greyback: yes
<greyback> danialbehzadi: then look at the pane on the left of the QtC window - there should be a Projects button there
<danialbehzadi> greyback: Yeah. I found it
<chesedo> on the js scope api's page it says that the `get` method of `results` returns a string, number or object. Is an object also returned when the attribute is an array?
<peter-bittner> oSoMoN: jdstrand mentioned you may be able to help me with issues related web apps and camera permissions. I've got a web app which refuses to allow access to the camera. The trust-store dialog doesn't pop up even though policy_groups are in the .apparmour file and the service works in a plain oxide browser. I've explained it in detail on the mailing list. https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg18658.html
<peter-bittner> This is the first critical problem. As soon as this is fixed I need to be able to tell the web view which camera to use. By default the rear camera is used, but this is impractical with the app which does video conferencing. The user won't be able to use the browsers Settings screen because I hide the address bar.
<oSoMoN> peter-bittner, yes, I’ve seen both e-mails on the mailing list, will answer today, sorry for the delay
<chesedo> davidcalle: maybe you can help me with the above ^^ about the api
<vvein> hi
<vvein> can someone help me with recompiling firefox?
<vvein> I can't figure it out, how to add some flags to CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS
<vvein> I tried APPEND in /etc/dpk/buildflags.conf; export CFLAGS in bash; settings DEB_CFLAGS_MAINT_APPEND in debian/rules
<vvein> still can't see anything during compilation
<vvein> anything = any of my additional flags
<popey> renatu: / bfiller want me to upload latest calendar including renatu's branch to the store, or should I wait for further fixes?
<bfiller> popey: we need to wait
<popey> ok
<bfiller> popey: QA needs to test still and it requires some backend changes in silo 22
<popey> ok
<bfiller> popey: shooting for inclusion in ota10
<bfiller> in the image
<popey> awesome.
<popey> including UI updates?
<bfiller> popey: you mean the stuff nik90 working on?
<popey> yes
<bfiller> popey: if there is time, but don't think we'll block on that
<popey> okay. thanks. that's what I expected
<nik90> renatu, Hey, I just noticed that I cannot open "Repeats" or "Reminder" page from within the "NewEvent" page. I get the error that file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.calendar/0.4.latest/NewEvent.qml:720: TypeError: Cannot call method 'push' of null
<nik90> renatu, I see that defined as pageStack.push(Qt.resolvedUrl("EventRepetition.qml"),{"eventRoot": root,"isEdit":isEdit}); ... not sure why it cannot find pageStack
<nik90> any thoughts?
<renatu> nik90, fix on the way
<nik90> renatu, thnx
<renatu> nik90, could you review it? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-event-creation/+merge/288326
<nik90> renatu, on it
<nik90> renatu, What's the need for this stack variable? I tried just using bottomEdgePageStack and it works when I open the NewEvent Page using the bottom edge, long-pressing on the week view to create an event etc.
<nik90> renatu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15322416/
<nik90> or in other words, I cannot find any scenario, where using just bottomEdgePageStack wouldn't work
<renatu> nik90, editing a event does not set bottomEdgePageStack
<renatu> nik90, editing a event uses the default pagestack variable
<nik90> ah yes, you're right
<nik90> renatu, top-approved.
<nik90> renatu, btw in the new design spec, we still use Tabs. I also want to migrate to the new PageHeader as well. I talked to tim about bug 1539759 for another app and his suggestion was to define a tabs list of actions and then use that in leadingActionbar
<ubot5> bug 1539759 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Tab button does not appear when using the new header API" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539759
<nik90> with numberofactions set to 0. This will ensure that the hamburger (tabs) icon is always shown. The user will not notice any visual change
<nik90> s/tim/t1mp
<suebt> Hey, got one question about Oxide: Can you explain to me why one *has* to create a new WebView for a new view request directly in the onNewViewRequested handler? Or is there another way to handle this? If not, will this change in the future?
<renatu> nik90, yes I am already doing that
<nik90> ah ok
<ahayzen> nik90, i talked to you about how we are setting the leadingActionBar.actions for the tabbar right?
<ahayzen> think that was the same conversation with Tim :-)
<nik90> ahayzen, I think so
<nik90> ahayzen, although I remember t1mp distinctly saying that the leadingactionbar icon defaults to the hamburger icon
<ahayzen> it does, if you provide it more than 1  ? IIRC
<nik90> yup
<ahayzen> t1mp, o/ Have you ever heard any issues about the PageHeader disappearing when changing head sections and the flickable property changing at the same time ? Also is there a way to do the old header.show() in the new header ?
<peter-bittner> oSoMoN: I've added bug 1554202 for the webapp-container issue, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1554202
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554202 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[webapp-container] No access to video provided despite policy_group "camera" in .apparmour file" [Undecided,New]
<t1mp> renatu: right, for the 'tabs' navigation, use the leadingActionBar. I replied on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1539759
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1539759 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Tab button does not appear when using the new header API" [High,Incomplete]
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-08
<zzarr> hello! I'm trying to crosscompile Qt, but no matter if I compile 5.5 or 5.6 I get the same error, "/usr/include/openssl/e_os2.h:56:33: fatal error: openssl/opensslconf.h" and it says that it can't find the file (opensslconf.h)
<zzarr> it's a multiarch problem, I think I fixed it
<liuxg> does anyone know how to fix the orientation of an app?
<kalikiana> liuxg: X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations=portrait
<kalikiana> I don't know if/ where this key is documented, but that's what for example dialer-app has in its .desktop file
<liuxg> kalikiana, this is defined in the desktop file, right?
<liuxg> kalikiana, is there any open API for the purpose?
<kalikiana> liuxg: There's no runtime API that I'm aware of at the moment
<liuxg> kalikiana, last time, I was told that there would be such an API. Anyway, thanks
<balloons> popey, any luck on pointing me at the manual tests for core apps?
<popey> ah, sorry balloons
<popey> balloons: doing now
<popey> you have pm :)
<balloons> ahayzen, ping
<ahayzen> balloons, pong
<balloons> ahayzen, so I've been through all the other apps now (besides clock, which nik90 did) tweaking AP test suites. I'm curious about how you want to handle weather and music. Mostly I'm interested in if you are wanting to get the qml tests landed for those or not
<ahayzen> balloons, for music, i'm probably gonna try and get that QML test branch landed at some point... also note the Autopilot actually passes for it
<balloons> ahayzen, right. And you've maintained them fine, so no reason in particular to gut them
<ahayzen> balloons, for weather, the is one flaky test when you run locally, then the location ones fail on jenkins... i'd like to try and move most things to Qml tests
<balloons> Just keep in mind you can choose to defer to a manual test if things get too hairy at some point
<ahayzen> yeah we have manual tests already in the repo IIRC ?
<balloons> right, I'm thinking of the location stuff.. qml + manual
<balloons> yep, for both
<ahayzen> yah
<ahayzen> so really all that needs to be done next is move location tests away from AP
<balloons> so shall I leave them alone then and let you make the tweaks? No rush persay, just trying to go through things methodically
<balloons> next up is qml tests for the apps that are missing them
<balloons> and manual tests :-)
<ahayzen> i can probably get them done over the weekend
<ahayzen> (removing relevant stuff)
<balloons> cool, I'll leave them be
<ahayzen> and then moving qml tests $LATER
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh, there is one thing
<balloons> kill the _copy_xauthority_file logic from the suites, if present
<balloons> it's not needed
<ahayzen> okies
<balloons> that was the only other note I had :-)
<ahayzen> wooo good work balloons :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, is there an online viewer for Pilot ?
<ahayzen> balloons, like for a developer going through the manual tests when reviewing an MP
<balloons> ahayzen, yes, and at some point you should bug veebers about it
<balloons> ohh..
<ahayzen> or should they just use the app on the device ?
<balloons> gotcha
<ahayzen> just literally to view the tests
<ahayzen> rather than going through the files and reading manually
<balloons> right
<balloons> you can run them on the desktop too
<ahayzen> like output into HTML or something ? ;-)
<balloons> command line, or client
<balloons> the client is qml, runs on desktop
<balloons> or simply grok the files
<ahayzen> ah coolio
<balloons> not sure of the package offhand
<ahayzen> are there docs for that in a README somewhere or something?
<balloons> checkbox- something
<balloons> and yea, lol, I guess that needs a new readme eh?
<ahayzen> checkbox-gui/wily,now 0.18-0ubuntu3 amd64 [installed]
<ahayzen>   QML based interface for system testing based on Plainbox.
<balloons> looks like you're just the person to write it!
<ahayzen> haha :-)
<ahayzen> if there is a bug assigned to me then.... maybe ;-)
<balloons> something for later clearly
<balloons> staying focused :-)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-09
<anes>  I got error in package creation as : dpkg-source: error: source package format '3.0 (quit)' is not supported: Can't locate Dpkg/Source/Package/V3/Quit.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Dpkg::Source::Package::V3::Quit module)
<anes> How it can fix? please advise
<anes> my exact error in deb creation is : debian/rules:6: *** missing separator.  Stop. dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2 debuild: fatal error at line 1374: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc failed
<liuxg> does anyone know how to detect the presence of the mouse/touchpad/touchscreen/keyboard? is there any API for the purpose? thanks
<zsombi> liuxg: there is an API backported from Qt 5.6 but yet doesn't have any Mir backend
<liuxg> zsombi, oh, I have seen that it works for the convergence story. I thought there was an open API for it.
<zsombi> liuxg: the API is open, I didn't say that
<liuxg> zsombi, alright. I think it is useful for the developers.
<zsombi> liuxg: sure, it will be. It already works on X but nothing yet for Mir
<jgdx> zsombi, how is the backAction disabled now when Page.head.backAction is deprecated?
<liuxg> zsombi, that sounds great!
<zsombi> jgdx: you have the same thing in the PageHeader :)
<jgdx> zsombi, so Page.header.leadingActionBar something?
<jgdx> not very keen on replacing the mainview header
<kalikiana> liuxg: depending on what you need, if you need something now, detecting a touchscreen is already possible using QTouchDevice::devices() in C++, but of course it doesn't tell you if a keyboard exists
<zsombi> jgdx: it doesn't replavce the mainview header. if your app mixes the main header and the individual page headers, you'll be in trouble
<liuxg> kalikiana, what does it really tell?
<zsombi> jgdx: t1mp may be more helpful on this
<liuxg> zsombi, I will try to play with the API. thanks
<jgdx> zsombi, okay
<t1mp> jgdx: the default value for Page.header.leadingActionBar.actions is navigationActions, which can contain the back button
<t1mp> jgdx: so if you set any other value for leadingActionBar.actions (may be an empty list if you don't want actions on the left), then the back action is gone
<kalikiana> liuxg: For the keyboard you need the new InputDeviceModel API. I'd be interested to hear how it goes if you're trying it out on X11
<liuxg> kalikiana, which lib does belong to?
<kalikiana> liuxg: qml-module-qtsysteminfo
<liuxg> kalikiana, on my 15.04 mx4 image, can I try it?
<kalikiana> liuxg: See here for an example on how to use it https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/101049/23/examples/systeminfo/qml-inputinfo/qml-inputinfo.qml
<kalikiana> liuxg: X11 only right now
<kalikiana> because the Mir backend is not ready
<kalikiana> You need a Vivid+Overlay or Xenial on X11
<liuxg> kalikiana, ok. thanks! then I wait for its support on Mir
<jgdx> t1mp, the default header is null, no?
<liuxg> kalikiana, by the way, do you know if there any way to capture the hardware keys like the volume keys　in QML?
<t1mp> jgdx: yes. By default Page.header is null, but when it is null, the "old" application header is activated.
<t1mp> jgdx: I wrote an introduction to the new header here https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/02/24/pageheader-tutorial/
<kalikiana> liuxg: I don't know - Keys.volumeUpPressed would be the API if apps are allowed to do that
<jgdx> t1mp, great writeup, it all makes sense now.
<t1mp> jgdx: good to hear :) thanks!
<balloons> argh.. popey, I spent yesterday sidelined trying to get reminders to build again. Today now I see docviewer isn't building anymore.. what gives :-(
<popey> wat
<popey>  file COPY cannot find
<popey>   "/var/lib/jenkins/slaves/jenkins-slave-0/workspace/docviewer-app-ci/build_dir/upstream-libs".
<popey> also, bzr not found
<popey> https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/docviewer-app-ci/234/console
<balloons> yea.. crazy
<balloons> seeking as it just checked out the code and said it's installed
<balloons> I think it's python related weirdness
<balloons> but yesterday reminders suddenly wouldn't build because none of it's many depends were installed, and they wouldn't install
<ahayzen> t1mp, o/ i reported bug 1554897 last night, could you take a look. It is the one with the white flicker on startup for an app with a dark background
<ubot5> bug 1554897 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "With silo050 if an app has a black background it flickers temporarily to white at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554897
<ahayzen> (with a mini-app, you can see it flicker *very* quickly at startup)
<t1mp> ahayzen: thanks for reporting
<t1mp> ahayzen: did you happen to try it on a desktop/laptop too?
<ahayzen> t1mp, not yet, i cannot test the music-app on desktop/laptop ... i could try the mini-app though..although i fear it'll be *so* quick you won't be able to see it
<ahayzen> t1mp, and i'd have to somehow get the branch of the UITK from silo050 ?
<t1mp> ahayzen: i think it is this one https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/OTA10-landing-2016-01-20
<ahayzen> ok i'll try and see
<t1mp> cool
<t1mp> I think the bug will exist in lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging too
<ahayzen> t1mp, with that branch you can see the flicker probably 1/2 times, so yeah it does happen on the laptop
<t1mp> ahayzen: okay, that makes debugging easier for me :) thanks for checking that
<ahayzen> t1mp, if you are on Xenial, you can probably run the Music app as well, which will be super visible
<ahayzen> t1mp, or if you can somehow slow the startup of the mini-app, like create some really slow JS that may help i guess
<t1mp> ahayzen: okay. I am on xenial, so I can give it a try
<t1mp> probably not anymore today though
<ahayzen> yeah, you'd have to have ms2 setup etc, so may just be worth trying the mini-app first
<Landgraf> Hi guys. Are there any plans in the near future to make a standard browser can freely select text? Now only one word can be identified. It is very difficult to use.
<t1mp> oSoMoN: ^
<Landgraf> there is always so quiet?
<t1mp> no, not always.
<oSoMoN> darn, he left before I could answer
<oSoMoN> for anyone interested in text selection in the browser: it’s in silo 27, expected to land tomorrow, in time for OTA 10
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, yay, did you see the bug mterry entered on the long press for copy/paste
<bretth> Hi all, I'm having a problem with loading images in QML, and I can't seem to find an answer in AskUbuntu or any QML forums.  I use the 'source' attribute to name the image, but a "QML QQuickImage: Cannot open" error appears.  I've tried naming the image with a relative path, an absolute path, and a QRC file, but the same error appears.  What do I need to do?
<pmcgowan> artmello,or renatu  maybe you can help
<artmello> bretth: hi, could you please upload the code you are trying to use (or at least this part specific) somewhere public?
<dobey> bretth: i think you need to use full path with file:// prefix for local images perhaps
<bretth> Here is the code and the list of things I've tried using:  http://pastebin.com/TBygjVAP
<artmello> bretth: this sample code http://paste.ubuntu.com/15336920/ works, the file in case is a sample photo that I took with my device
<bretth> So file:// isn't necessary then?  To be clear, header.png is a premade graphic to be included in the click package.
<artmello> no, it is not necessary
<artmello> bretth: maybe the current path you are running your app is not what you are expecting and so graphics or ../graphics is not mapping to the correct file
<artmello> bretth: try using full path just to test
<bretth> OK, I'll try it out
<artmello> bretth: i need to be away for a while, but will be back later, let me know if it worked to you
<bretth> Yep, thank you for the help
<artmello> bretth: np
<bretth> artmello:  Using the full path worked, and made me realize the relative path was actually a few directories up from where I thought it was.  Thank you again for the help.
<artmello> bretth: cool :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-10
<dpm> JamesTait, good morning! Quick question: which is/are the best project(s) in LP to report 1) issues with myapps' UI 2) mismatch between API keys used between clients and the store?
<popey> dpm: 1) https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent  2) API keys?
<dpm> JamesTait, popey, sorry, I meant API fields
<JamesTait> dpm, myapps UI problems should be reported against software-canter-agent, as popey said.
<dpm> ok cool. For the API fields, to give more context, it was about the conversation we had on e-mail recently
<JamesTait> dpm, API fields should probably be reported against both the client and click-package-index.  Really it's a client problem, IMO, because the API predates all clients, but it might be easier to fix on the server.
<dpm> re: mappying of api fields store <-> clients
<JamesTait> Yeah, I assumed it was related to that. ☺
<dpm> cool, thanks :)
<dpm> JamesTait, also, I've got an issue whereby an app that's been just published is being seen by the client as an old revision. I guess I can send a query to the API to see which version it returns, so can I do this manually?
<JamesTait> dpm, if you know the package name, curl -H 'X-Ubuntu-Channel: stable' https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/package/{package_name} will give you the package metadata on the stable channel, with metadata for other channels embedded (under the _embedded["clickindex:channelpackage"] property).
<dpm> JamesTait, yeah, the API seems to be returning the wrong (old) version: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15340450 - the latest published is 2.1+snap2, whereas it returns 2.1+snap0
<dpm> JamesTait, the app has got uploads for multiple arches: rev 1 (published, 2.1+snap0, amd64), rev 2 (published, 2.1+snap2, amd64), rev 3 (*unpublished*, 2.1+snap2, i386)
<dpm> I wonder if the latest i386 upload is obscuring the previous one for some reason, although it shouldn't do it, as it's a different architecture
<dpm> and I'm querying from an amd64 machine
<JamesTait> ETOOMANYCONVERSATIONS :-/
<JamesTait> dpm, querying with -H 'X-Ubuntu-Architecture: i386' returns no results, which is what I'd expect because revisions 1 and 2 are amd64 only.
<dpm> right
<dpm> JamesTait, but it seems querying with 'X-Ubuntu-Architecture: amd64' returns revision 1 instead of the expected revision 2
<JamesTait> dpm, right.  I can try a reindex from myapps to see if that refreshes it.  I'd like to understand why it's returning the old version, though.
<dpm> JamesTait, I'm not sure if that could be related, but the automated review highlighted a checksum error, which neither I nor jdstrand could understand
<JamesTait> dpm, gimme a few minutes to see if I can get to the bottom of what's actually in the backend, then I'll hit the reindex button.
<dpm> awesome, thanks JamesTait!
<JamesTait> dpm, I'm treading carefully so as not to destroy CPI again 😉  - but I do see two revisions in the backend: {u'version': [u'2.1+snap0'], u'revision': [1]} and {u'version': [u'2.1+snap2'], u'revision': [2]}.
<dpm> is that good or bad? :)
<dpm> does it mean the index just needs refreshing?
<JamesTait> dpm, I'm going to take a copy of that data and index it locally to try to reproduce the issue, then reindex the package and see where things stand.
<dpm> ok, cool
<JamesTait> dpm, it could be an indication of a bug in selecting the "latest" revision for the package.
<dpm> ok
<dpm> let me know if you need me to file a bug
<JamesTait> dpm, OK, versio 2.1+snap2 is showing for me now.
<dpm> JamesTait, awesome. Did you figure out what it was?
<JamesTait> dpm, still digging - currently comparing pre- and post-reindex data for obvious anomolies.
<dpm> ok
<JamesTait> dpm, interestingly, before the reindex, r1 of that package had a later modification timestamp than r2; after the reindex, r2 is later by ~0.03s
<JamesTait> Not saying that's definitely the cause, but there aren't many differences.
<dpm> oh, weird. r1 was uploaded last week, whereas r2 yesterday
<aquarius> OK, confused. I have my E5 plugged in; in Ubuntu SDK, it shows in the Devices tab (as "Ubuntu Device") and says "Device Status: Ready to use". But I can't deploy to it (the deploy thing says it's not connected), and "Open SSH connection to the device" shows a terminal window for about half a second which then immediately closes. How can I go about working out what's wrong? also, it says that "Has network co
<aquarius> nnection" is... disabled? And in the Log it says "error: device offline", although it is not offline (the browser works fine, for example)
<t1mp> anyone knows what causes this?
<t1mp> tim@tim-mbp:~/Downloads$ phablet-shell
<t1mp> Host [localhost]:2222 not found in /home/tim/.ssh/known_hosts
<t1mp> Warning: Permanently added '[localhost]:2222' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<t1mp> Permission denied (publickey).
<popey> run it again?
<popey> For a new device I always have to run it twice
<t1mp> popey: nope, it doesn't work. I ran it multiple times.
<t1mp> popey: but indeed the device was recently flashed
<popey> hm
<t1mp> it appears to be a device issue since it works fine with my other device
<t1mp> unless my ssh keys are wrong and they didn't need to be pushed again on the other device?
<dpm> JamesTait, just as a heads up: we did an upload of ubuntu-clock-app.ubuntucoredev earlier on today, and for that one the index seems to be correct. Meaning clients can see the latest upload, so I guess that's good news
<JamesTait> dpm, maybe... 😉   Things that fail all the time are usually easier to track down than things that only fail occasionally. 😃
<dpm> indeed
<aquarius> jhodapp, can I, from QML, give the media hub a playlist but tell it "stop playing after exactly 2 hours" even if the playlist is longer?
<jhodapp> aquarius, sure, if you maintain the timer and your app stays in the foreground, you an just call stop on the player
<jhodapp> or pause
<aquarius> jhodapp, yeah, but I am assuming I'm not in the foreground -- that's why I'm handing you a playlist :)
<aquarius> jhodapp, after two hours, the phone will have locked the screen and suspended my app.
<jhodapp> other than that there's no way for media-hub to do that presently
<aquarius> OK. So if I want the playlist to run for 2h, then I need to make sure it's 2h long :)
<jhodapp> yup
<aquarius> that's fine, no worries
<t1mp> ahayzen: hello. Good timing :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: I was just looking for you
<t1mp> ahayzen: looks like I have a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1554897
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554897 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "With silo050 if an app has a black background it flickers temporarily to white at startup" [High,In progress]
<t1mp> ahayzen: is there a way you can test the fix?
 * ahayzen ducks 
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> t1mp, if it is in a silo i can test on device ... or i can try the mini-app with the branch
<ahayzen> just won't be perfectly sure, as it is super quick, but i can have a look :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: it is not in a silo, I committed the changes 1 minute ago
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, please do that
<ahayzen> hehe :-)
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks for working on it so quickly :-)
<zsombi> t1mp: one comment on the https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fasterWindowColor/+merge/288661
<t1mp> zsombi: the line above your comment says: +protected Q_SLOTS:
<t1mp> zsombi: is that what you want?
<ahayzen> t1mp, how do you test the sdk on device? just branch on device then make and make install ? or do you only test on desktop ?
<zsombi> t1mp: put the slot in the MainViewBasePrivate, that's what I want
<ahayzen> oh there is a push_to_phone.sh ...
<t1mp> ahayzen: the easiest way is to wait for CI to run the tests and generate the .deb packages that can run on the device
<zsombi> ahayzen: hopefully works still :)
<ahayzen> haha yeah :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: do you have results for the desktop already
<ahayzen> t1mp, currently building :-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: but that script only pushes the QML stuff
<t1mp> zsombi, ahayzen: push_to_phone.sh will not work, because that only works for the updates qml files. This one needs to be compiled for ARM
<ahayzen> zsombi, ah i see :-)
<ahayzen> eh i'll test on desktop for now
<t1mp> zsombi: ok, I got it.
<ahayzen> t1mp, hmm i got this when building http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15341641/ .. and then "module "Ubuntu.Components" plugin "UbuntuComponents" not found" when i try to run :-)
<t1mp> oh shit
<t1mp> zsombi: ^no isTabFence
<t1mp> ahayzen: which ubuntu release are you running?
<ahayzen> t1mp, Wily
<t1mp> ahayzen: we have a patch for Qt that is only available for vivid (in the overlay ppa) and for xenial.
<zsombi> ahayzen: brilliant, go to Xenial :D
<ahayzen> should i somehow build under the sdk-dev thing ...
<ahayzen> zsombi, i've got todo uni work on here rather not have Beta builds ;-)
<zsombi> ahayzen: I know, was just sayin... :P
<ahayzen> hehe ;-)
<ahayzen> 'soon' :-)
<ahayzen> maybe i can just comment that out for now? as i'm not testing that part anyway
<ahayzen> yeah commenting that line out worked :-)
<ahayzen> t1mp, from what i can see with the mini-app on the desktop it looks fixed, but i'd like to be perfectly sure with music on a device once there is a deb/silo
<t1mp> ahayzen: cool. How did you test it?
<t1mp> ahayzen: okay, I will let you know when the deb packages are done for that MR
<ahayzen> launching the mini-app like 20 times and staring at the screen to see if the app goes white before dark grey
<ahayzen> (on the desktop, and to get around the build failure i just commented out that line as it was todo with listitems)
<ahayzen> thanks :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: ah, nice. :) I was wondering how you got around the build failure without upgrading your system :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: in a month or so, xenial won't be beta any more. So then you can safely upgrade.
<ahayzen> yeah, although it'll probably be Mayish before i do, as i have exams and presentations todo from this laptop
<t1mp> and in case you are interested, I installed xenial last week and so far it has been totally stable for me.
<t1mp> ahayzen: uhh, yeah. That sounds like something important :)
<ahayzen> from what i've heard it is stable :-) but Uni work so :-/ maybe if i get a spare weekend or something but unlikely
<ahayzen> t1mp, do you think this will also fix the issue of the scopes/indicators initially being white on boot? or are they done differently ?
<t1mp> ahayzen: I haven't checked. But I assume that they don't use MainView.
<ahayzen> yeah same :-/
<t1mp> ahayzen: the way to fix them may be the same as the fix for MainView though.
<t1mp> I never noticed that they are white on boot
<ahayzen> wonder why they are white at boot then, maybe the mako is slow
<t1mp> if other devices are faster, that only means the issue is less visible, not that it doesn't exist
<t1mp> let me reboot my mako to see
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> when booting i see the indicator bar go white then black ... then if i unlock the device the whole section is white then the bg and "Today" appears where the scope goes
<ahayzen> don't remember those happening pre-silo050 but maybe i'm just looking for it after the music issues :-)
<t1mp> I don't see it here. Not sure which version I have installed though
<ahayzen> i just flashed the latest rc-proposed and saw it with the silo
<bregma> is there any sort of file chooser API for apps under Ubuntu Touch?
<ahayzen> bregma, do you mean something like content-hub ?
<ahayzen> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Content.index/
<balloons> popey, so looking at https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/filemanager-app-ci/53/console, it seems it suffers from the same issue as docviewer, but succeeds. Should this also be wiping the download cache? It looks like it's using the cache, and thus is perhaps why it's working a-ok
<balloons> I'm going to assume yes, and wipe the cache unless I hear otherwise
<popey> balloons: yeah
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-11
<dev85> exit
<dev85> hello
<aquarius> jhodapp, if I set a playlist playing from my app, and then my app gets killed, and I restart my app, how do I tell whether my playlist is still playnig?
<davmor2> aquarius: as I understand it if the app is closed the playlist is removed from mediahub completely I would assume that, that is the case for when an app is killed too but I could be wrong
<aquarius> what?
<aquarius> so how do I kick off a playlist which keeps playing in the background then? :(
<aquarius> my app might get killed at any time as long as it's nor foreground. I thought the whole point of giving this stuff to the media hub rather than playing it myself was that it'd keep playing even if I got killed
<davmor2> aquarius: aiui as long as the app is open it will remain in the media-hub queue if oom kills it the app is still technically open so the playlist remains in place it has to be closed
<davmor2> aquarius: so no ticket in the spread anymore
<davmor2> aquarius: jim will be able to confirm
<jhodapp> aquarius, if your app is killed, then the playlist and everything associated with that player session is removed
<aquarius> oh
<aquarius> so, if I set a playlist playing, and then switch to another app, and Ubuntu kills my app, my app's music stops, and there is nothing I can ever do about that?
<jhodapp> aquarius, correct
<ogra_> you could complain
<jhodapp> lol
<ahayzen> jhodapp, kills or OOM ?
<aquarius> if I lock the phone, is the app that was in the foreground before I locked it guaranteed to not be killed?
<ahayzen> jhodapp, i thought it would continue with OOM but only stop if that app was stopped by the user?
<jhodapp> ahayzen, doesn't matter, if the app is no longer running in any way, it's player session is gone
<aquarius> specifically: if I want to set music playing and then lock the phone, will Ubuntu sometimes stop that music playing even though I didn't tell it to?
<ahayzen> jhodapp, so how are we going to stop music stopping when music loses its lifecycle exception ?
<ogra_> aquarius, only if something consumes your RAM ... which could make OOM kick in
<jhodapp> aquarius, unless you run out of memory and the OOM killer kills your app, it should continue to play (assuming proper playback settings apply like repeat)
<ahayzen> i would expect music to keep playing with OOM and only stop if music is *stopped* by the *user*
<ogra_> (which is surely a bug somewhere)
<jhodapp> ahayzen, why?
<ogra_> ahayzen, "with OOM" ?
<ogra_> how would you do that .... magically make more RAM chips appear when you run out ?
<aquarius> if the OOM killer kills the media hub, obviously music will stop -- nothing that can be done about that
<ahayzen> because the user selects music to play, goes to the browser, loads websites...music is killed by the OOM killer thing...
<ahayzen> i'd expect my music to keep playing
<ahayzen> i don't care if the UI/app has been killed
<popey> +1
<aquarius> if the OOM killer kills my app, I would *not* expect the music it's playing to stop
<jhodapp> ahayzen, if music-app or whatever app playing your music is killed, that music playback will stop
<ogra_> ahayzen, so you would prefer that unity8 crashes but your music plays on ?
<aquarius> that's the whole point of having the media hub in the first place!
<ahayzen> ogra_, why would unity8 crash?
<ogra_> ahayzen, where would you take the ram from ?
<ahayzen> ogra_, it is being played by media-hub not the music-app..
<aquarius> ogra_, absolutely I'd prefer that, yes. Why should my playing music be affected?
<ahayzen> media-hub
<popey> ogra_: you're misinterpreting
<popey> he's not saying "Don't OOM" he is saying "if you OOM, don't stop music"
<ogra_> popey, huh ?
<popey> (given the thing that was OOM-killed is _not_ the thing actually _playing_ the music"
<popey> s/"/)/
<jhodapp> ahayzen, sure ideally, but that's not what the current implementation does...I'm not stating what a better design might or might not be
<ogra_> if you OOM, what plays the music ?
<jhodapp> ahayzen, does Android do that?
<ogra_> OOM means there is no more free physical ram ... no way around that
<ahayzen> ogra_, media-hub plays the music ... musicapp is just a UI for it
<popey> ogra_: the media-hub has a playlist it was given
<popey> ogra_: no, you're hung up on the ram thing - that's not the issue here
<ogra_> ah, so if you OOM *the UI*
<ahayzen> so if music-app dies..media-hub has the list of tracks, shuffle, repeat etc...it doesn't *need* the music-app
<popey> yes
<ahayzen> Andriod keeps music playing when the app is OOM'd
<ahayzen> or does for the Walkman app anyway
<jhodapp> ahayzen, it may need it...it's a weird situation in that case IMO
<aquarius> Consider this: I have an Ubuntu tablet at a party, and it's plugged into speakers and running the music for the party... and I have, on the screen, the cocktail menu for the party in a web page so people can look at it. I expect that Ubutnu will suspend or kill the music app because the music app is not the foreground app (the browser is). I do *not* expect that the music will stop, when that happens!
<ahayzen> that's what i thought the major point of bgplaylists was with the other additional feature of the platform being able to control the queue
<jhodapp> ahayzen, you no longer have full control over that session, and if it's set to play forever, how do you regain full control over it if you don't bring that app back up?
<ahayzen> jhodapp, you select the app again in the spread..the music app is restored and session restored?!
<ogra_> jhodapp, your indicator controls should still have control
<ahayzen> then you select pause
<jhodapp> aquarius, playback will not stop in that case
<jhodapp> ogra_, not full control, you can change repeat or shuffle or select a new track or album for instance
<aquarius> jhodapp, er. You just said it would; if my app gets killed, it loses its session and its playlist stops.
<jhodapp> *can't
<ogra_> jhodapp, but i can stop it
<ogra_> or pause
<jhodapp> aquarius, the last situation you just mentioned did not say an OOM scenario
<ogra_> if i re-start the UI app it should recieve the playlist again from media-hub
<jhodapp> ogra_, yes and we'd need some kind of method for identifying an existing session
<ahayzen> ogra_, yeah exactly...the only time it should stop the music is if the *user* swipes up the music-app from the spread.. or they select pause
<aquarius> so, apps are either (a) running (when foreground) (b) suspended (can happen at any time when you're not the foreground app) or (c) killed (which ONLY happens for OOM reasons)?
<popey> (d) crashed
<popey> (e) killed by user action
<ahayzen> e) not running/stopped by user
<ogra_> d is a bug though
<ogra_> (not normal behaviour)
<ahayzen> but the point is c != e
<aquarius> but there's no way of me dealing with the transition between b and c -- if my app gets suspended because it's in the background, and then becomes the foreground app, my app's session comes back, but if my app gets OOM killed while it's in the background, and then becomes the foreground app, it'll lose its session. And, importantly, Ubuntu does not distinguish between these two things for the user
<ahayzen> in the case of c) music should continue... it should only stop in e)
<aquarius> the whole point of the lifecycle stuff is that your app might get killed but that's not supposed to matter, as long as the app dev is diligent about saving its state when it's backgrounded
<aquarius> but you cannot save your media-hub session in your state!
<jhodapp> the other thing is, how would I detect that an app was killed vs crashed vs normally quit?
<ahayzen> aquarius, i sense you may need some of the info we are tracking here bug 1518160
<ubot5> bug 1518160 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu RTM) "Once the music-app has a normal app lifecycle there needs to be a mechanism to sync the info lost during the suspend period" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518160
<ahayzen> jhodapp, the StateSaver object only saves stuff when in OOM IIRC
<aquarius> ahayzen, yeah, I see we're confronting the same issue!
<ahayzen> jhodapp, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.StateSaver/ .. so that knows somehow
<aquarius> StateSaver only saves QML properties
<jhodapp> ahayzen, right, this needs to be lower level
<ahayzen> yeah but it knows the different between OOM and app closed
<jhodapp> and anyway, it's a serious edge case
<aquarius> if the media-hub made available a session-id or similar, then that could be StateSaver'ed
<ahayzen> so can't the qtubuntu-media just use the same code ?
<ahayzen> yeah or that aquarius
<jhodapp> ahayzen, no idea, have never looked at statesaver
<aquarius> of course if you try to resume a session by passing a session-id and that session has gone away, then it can't be resumed, but that's fine
<ahayzen> yeah that seems like the best way
<ahayzen> as there is already a session id internally with media-hub? right jhodapp ?
<aquarius> but killing my playback just because Ubuntu killed my app seems daft, especially since the OOM killer kills background apps *all the time* and it's currently impossible to make things continue to work in that situation
<jhodapp> ahayzen, yes absolutely, that's how each dbus communication identifies a particular player
<jhodapp> aquarius, sure, but as I said before the real issue is why are you getting to an OOM situation...that should be a bug that should be fixed
<jhodapp> so this should be a real edge case
<aquarius> it isn't.
<jhodapp> so that's a bug that needs fixing
<ahayzen> you could be getting OOM'd for many reasons..many real reasons
<ahayzen> i have N tabs open, email, games, music
<jhodapp> doesn't happen on iOS
<aquarius> Open music app: play a playlist. Open web browser; view web page. View web page 2. View web page 3. Music stops playing.
<ahayzen> i'm sure it does
<ahayzen> it happens on Android all the time
<jhodapp> I'm not saying that it might not, but I've never noticed an app get killed
<ahayzen> 'noticed'
<ahayzen> it probably has in the background
<jhodapp> possibly
<popey> jhodapp: easy to test - open two apps :)
<aquarius> jhodapp, really? Try uploading a file to a web page. Half the time, the web page itself gets killed while you're in the Content Hub choosing the file to upload :(
<popey> (also, happens way more on bq e4.5 than mx4)
<ahayzen> remember apps don't take 5 seconds to start on iOS ;-)
<popey> meow
<ahayzen> hehe
<jhodapp> aquarius, you're misunderstanding me, I'm not saying that it doesn't happen on Touch but it should not happen so easily and that is the real bug to fix first
 * popey downloads more ram
<ahayzen> but the real point is this is still a use case and will be forever until someone creates infinite RAM or cloud RAM or something :')
<aquarius> jhodapp, that's the real bug to fix. It isn't the real bug to fix first, because it's completely open-ended, it'll never be entirely fixed, and everyone is screwed *until* it's fixed. If we make it so app devs can Do The Right Thing *even while the OOM killer is really aggressive*, then we can deal with the problem
<jhodapp> aquarius, sure, I'm not opposed to it however there's many things to implement on our end and we're very short staffed
<jhodapp> aquarius, I'd be happy to help you get started in implementing this
<aquarius> so, we'd need media-hub to not decide to kill a session just because its app goes away, and to provide some way of an app "reconnecting" to that session if the app has the session ID
<ahayzen> surely somewhere in mir/qtmir/somewhere it knows if the app has been OOM killed/closed ?
<ahayzen> as keeping *all* the sessions around just in case an app uses the same ID doesn't feel too efficient
<aquarius> security problem there, perhaps, unless it's possible to tell that "this app talking to me now is the same app that was talking to me before, even if it's got a different D-Bus endpoint because it was killed and restarted"
<jhodapp> aquarius, yes, so you'd need some way of an identifying and app to a player session and getting that back to media-hub when it tries to restore a session
<aquarius> ahayzen, you only need to keep the session ID around for *the currently playing music*
<ahayzen> ah yeah..i guess
<ahayzen> currently playing on the multimedia role :-)
<jhodapp> aquarius, yes indeed, this is not a simple thing...I've thought through it a bit before and we'd want a proper architecture and security review
<aquarius> I am perfectly fine if this happens: start music app, tell it to play playlist, OOM kill music app, (music keeps playing), start game, game plays music (stopping the playlist), restart music app, music app tries to resume session, media hub says "no such session".
<ahayzen> just take the APP id + session id as the identifier
<aquarius> that's fine -- the music got stopped explicitly by the user
<ahayzen> aquarius, yeah that makes sense
<aquarius> if there is such a thing as an "app id" on D-Bus, then that'd work, ahayzen
<jhodapp> aquarius, he means the apparmor app id, right ahayzen?
<ahayzen> media-hub knows it is com.ubuntu.music playig?  thought ?
<ahayzen> *i thought
<jhodapp> yes
<ahayzen> so use that + session id
<jhodapp> that would probably work
<aquarius> ya, but you don't want a newly installed different app to be able to use that ID, and there's no way to prevent that, is there?
<ahayzen> that (sil.music-app, 1) != (com.ubuntu.music, 1)
<ahayzen> *then ...(i can't type today)
<jhodapp> aquarius, that's enforced via the click package
<aquarius> we don;t actually even need a session ID, then, do we? Since there's only one active session. So just use the app ID *as* the session ID?
<aquarius> music app just keeps the app ID that started this session around.
<ahayzen> aquarius, but do we want a way to say yes restore or no we want a new session
<aquarius> ahayzen, ya, you'd want a resume: True property on Audio
<aquarius> and if you *wanted* to start a new one, you'd set resume:False
<ahayzen> hmmm is that on MediaPlayer?
<jhodapp> ahayzen, you could have a flag on the new session dbus method
<aquarius> (or maybe it's a resumeSession() method on MediaPlayer and Audio, whichever)
<ahayzen> yeah anything like that could work
<ahayzen> and in that same session could the method return the info for bug 1518160 ;-)
<ubot5> bug 1518160 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu RTM) "Once the music-app has a normal app lifecycle there needs to be a mechanism to sync the info lost during the suspend period" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518160
<jhodapp> aquarius, so we do have detach_session and reattach_session methods in media-hub today
<ahayzen> so resumeSession() then returns {"played": [1,2,3,4]} or something
<jhodapp> aquarius, they need debugging however as things don't resume perfectly
<aquarius> ahayzen, those would be properties on the QML object(s) rather than returned from a method, but yeah
<ahayzen> :-)
<aquarius> jhodapp, sounds like most of this is already done from an architecture point of view; it just needs the dots to be connected?
<aquarius> that's pretty cool
<jhodapp> aquarius, and these methods take the app id and a unique session id into account
<jhodapp> aquarius, yes indeed
<ahayzen> sweet :-)
<aquarius> jhodapp, is the unique session ID actually needed?
<ahayzen> are you allowed two MediaPlayer objects in the same app ?
<ahayzen> or two Audio{} ?
<aquarius> huh
<jhodapp> aquarius, I don't remember...I didn't write this code (ricmm did) and it's been a long while since I've looked at it
<ahayzen> what happens if i want two audio sounds playing
<aquarius> I figured they'd be part of one session
<aquarius> because you can't play two sounds simultaneously
<aquarius> you can play two SoundEffects, but not two Audios
<ahayzen> ah cool
<aquarius> but maybe I'm wrong about that
<jhodapp> aquarius, you can play two sounds simultaneously, depends on your audio role
<aquarius> (or maybe you can't but you *should* be able to :))
<ahayzen> for multimedia, maybe you shouldn't
<jhodapp> you can't for multimedia
<jhodapp> that's always true
<ahayzen> but you can see a case for games or alerts
<jhodapp> absolutely
<aquarius> *nod* multimedia is what we're thinking of here
<aquarius> sure, but alerts are the alert role; those don't have a session because they're fire-and-forget
<jhodapp> aquarius, let me point you to the code I'm referring to, one min
<aquarius> jhodapp, completely separate question: when playnig back an ogg vorbis file on Bq E4.5 it's stopping playback/dropping out for a short time every few seconds. What do I need to look at to work out why?
<jhodapp> aquarius, here you are: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/media-hub/trunk/view/head:/src/core/media/service_skeleton.cpp#L121
<aquarius> I'm not likely to be able to help much with C++ stuff; I'm not clever enough :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<jhodapp> aquarius, is this over the normal phone speaker?
<aquarius> yup, normal phone speaker
 * ahayzen has Uni work todo..but later in the year if this is still a problem..maybe i'll take a look ;-)
<jhodapp> aquarius, I'd be curious what the system load looks like during this as well as the specific CPU usage of media-hub-server
<aquarius> might be worth linking to this conversation from the bug, ahayzen?
<ahayzen> yeah, into bug 1518160 ? or a separate one?
<ubot5> bug 1518160 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu RTM) "Once the music-app has a normal app lifecycle there needs to be a mechanism to sync the info lost during the suspend period" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518160
<aquarius> jhodapp, what's the best way to get that data? top?
<jhodapp> aquarius, yes or even slightly better, install htop
<jhodapp> ahayzen, let's change that bug description to be more specific, something like: "If music-app is killed by the OOM handler while playing music, it's player session should continue to live on"
<ahayzen> jhodapp, ok, i've added a comment with the IRC log
<ahayzen> updated bug 1518160 :-)
<ubot5> bug 1518160 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu RTM) "If music-app is killed by the OOM handler while playing music, it's player session should continue to live on and info lost during the suspend period needs to be exposed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518160
<jhodapp> ahayzen, thanks man
<aquarius> jhodapp, while playing (and getting the minor dropouts), media-hub CPU is at 6.3%. Pulseaudio is at 11%. The dropouts are fairly regular (that is, they happen every 4-5 seconds)
<ahayzen_> aquarius, have you tried different ogg files ?
<aquarius> I have
<ahayzen_> maybe it is how that one is encoded
<aquarius> I thought of that :)
<ahayzen_> we have had weird stuff happen with different encodings
<aquarius> might be an encoding thing, I suppose
<aquarius> I'll have a fiddle with my avconv line :)
<ahayzen_> not sure if turning the debug on media-hub/gst would help ?
<jhodapp> aquarius, out of curiosity, does it drop out on an Ubuntu desktop using a client that uses gstreamer?
<jhodapp> ahayzen_, possibly
<aquarius> it does not drop out on an Ubutnu desktop in totem
<jhodapp> aquarius, try this: "stop media-hub; GST_DEBUG=*:3 CORE_UBUNTU_MEDIA_SERVICE_VIDEO_SINK_NAME=mirsink CORE_UBUNTU_MEDIA_SERVICE_AUDIO_SINK_NAME=pulsesink media-hub-server"
<jhodapp> aquarius, make sure to quit and restart music-app
<aquarius> doing that now
<aquarius> (it's not actually music-app, it's my app, but I'm restarting it as expected, and we'll see what happens)
<jhodapp> yup
<aquarius> 0:01:06.740346927  5065   0xff1d80 WARN                   pulse pulsesink.c:702:gst_pulsering_stream_underflow_cb:<audio-sink> Got underflow
<aquarius> that seems to be thrown when there's a dropout
<jhodapp> aquarius, seems like a bad encoding
<aquarius> cool. I will do different encodings until I find one that works then!
<jhodapp> aquarius, or the ogg decoder in gstreamer isn't that great
<aquarius> it also writes a shedload of:
<aquarius> 0:01:36.421771083  5065   0xfc0280 FIXME                    bin gstbin.c:4075:gst_bin_query: implement duration caching in GstBin again
<aquarius> i am happy to use some other format
<jhodapp> aquarius, yeah I see that in a lot of different decoding scenarios
<aquarius> I was worried that some phones might not have mp3 support out of the box?
<aquarius> hence choosing vorbis
<aquarius> but if there's some better idea, I'm happy to change
<jhodapp> aquarius, they will all have mp3 support out of the box
<ahayzen_> is mp3 in the /ubuntu image? or only in the device ones with their extra binaries ?
<aquarius> even third party ports?
<ahayzen_> i thought the /ubuntu images were 'pure' OSS
<jhodapp> aquarius, not sure about the 3rd party ports
<aquarius> hence not wanting to use mp3 ;)
<aquarius> I'll fiddle with the avconv vorbis parameters
 * ahayzen_ adds FLAC to the argument ;-)
<jhodapp> aquarius, investigate that though just to make sure
<aquarius> yay, encoded with oggenc rather than avconv and changed the quality and now no dropouts. Thank you jhodapp
<jhodapp> aquarius, awesome, np
<ogra_> kool kids use flac anyway :P
<ahayzen_> \o/
<aquarius> I don't need lossless for this :)
<ogra_> hwo else do you fill your externnal SD then o_O ?
<jhodapp> or stay warm with your portable heater phone ;)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-12
<landgraf> Hello everyone ! There's someone else online ? )
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-03-13
<liuxg> I cannot get the tweakgeek project compiled https://code.launchpad.net/tweakgee in my SDK. It complains "fatal error: click.h: No such file or directory" error though I have install libclick-dev 0.4" for the armhf architecture
<danialbehzadi> hi. when I try to append a dict to a ListModel in qml, It says: "Unable to assign UCLabel to QString". How should I do this?
<DanChapman> danialbehzadi, sounds like you trying to append the actual Label component and not it's 'text' property value.
<danialbehzadi> DanChapman: I want to show some text as Item in UbuntuListView. What is the best practice?
<danialbehzadi> Now I wrote this and it's working, but I'm not satisfied with the output:
<danialbehzadi> /
<danialbehzadi> UbuntuListView {
<danialbehzadi>                 id: seriesList
<danialbehzadi>                 width: parent.width
<danialbehzadi>                 height: parent.height
<danialbehzadi>                 model: ListModel {
<danialbehzadi>                     id: listModel
<danialbehzadi>                 }
<danialbehzadi>                 delegate: ListItem {
<danialbehzadi>                     Text{
<danialbehzadi>                         text: title
<DanChapman> danialbehzadi, you could do it something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/15377116/
<danialbehzadi> DanChapman: Nice, it looks so much better now
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-06
<Dave___> Hey.
<Dave___> Ive a question.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-07
<Mirv> kalikiana_: you were pinged in bug #1586013 FYI
<ubot5> bug 1586013 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "UITK Date picker broken on xenial" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1586013
<kalikiana_> Thanks, checking
<liuxg> is phone overlay ppa available for 16.10 and 17.04?
<liuxg> I want to make use of it to build Qt apps.
<liuxg> using ubuntu-app-platform interface.
<kalikiana_> liuxg: I believe "you may be the only one using it" could be the most accurate answer to that
<kalikiana_> Since building everything on several series takes some effort
<liuxg> kalikiana_, the problem is that https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/11/16/snapping-qt-apps/
<liuxg> kalikiana_, it need to the have qt 5.6.1 to make use of the platform interface.
<kalikiana_> liuxg: Right, you need to build against the same Qt. One option would be to use lxd with 16.04.
<liuxg> kalikiana_,  got it. thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-08
<om26er> Hi! what's the package name I need to install to get started with Ubuntu' App Development using the SDK on Zesty ?
<om26er> zsombi: can you tell ^
<om26er> ubuntu-sdk does not seem to be available on zesty.
<tomreyn> om26er: i think the sdk is only available on LTS releases
<Mirv> om26er: I'll try a build on zesty, it'll appear at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools-development/+packages in a few hours
<Mirv> om26er: currently there's none that's true
<Mirv> zsombi: zbenjamin: bzoltan: ^ just FYI
<zsombi> k
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-09
<Mirv> SDK IDE published to release PPA for Ubuntu 17.04 now (give 15mins for publisher run to finish)
<Mirv> om26er: ^
<Mirv> smoketested creating and running a project on desktop etc, not fully tested by any means
<om26er> Mirv: thanks, will take a look at that.
<mzanetti> zsombi, hey, can I somehow programmatically close the popover on a textfield?
<mzanetti> kalikiana_, ^
<kalikiana_> mzanetti: Hmmm not easily. You could probably get it via its object name, text_input_contextmenu
<kalikiana_> Or by sending an Escape key
<kalikiana_> mzanetti: Why do you need to do that?
<kalikiana_> You *could* also replace it with your own by setting popover to a component or URL, although that may be overkill for this case
<mzanetti> kalikiana_, there's a visual glitch in the drawer when it closes, the textfield stays there for too long
<mzanetti> erm, the popover over the textfield
<mzanetti> but... I have an idea
 * mzanetti tries something
<mzanetti> kalikiana_, yeah, works, I can just unfocus it
<kalikiana_> Ah, cool
<kalikiana_> That sounds even better
<daker> kalikiana_: do you know why i can't find the ubuntu-app-platform snap ? error: cannot install "ubuntu-app-platform": snap not found
<daker> Mirv: hi
<daker> Mirv: do you know why "snap install ubuntu-app-platform" doesn't work
<daker> getting : error: cannot install "ubuntu-app-platform": snap not found
<daker> i can only install it from the edge channel
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-10
<alkisg> Hi, I'm trying to install bzr-fastimport in xenial in order to convert my bzr launchpad branch to git, but ..it's not available just for xenial?! http://packages.ubuntu.com/bzr-fastimport
<Mirv> daker: hmm not really, works here, getting from stable channel
<Mirv> daker: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24150315/
<daker> Mirv: on rpi3
<Mirv> daker: ah, right, on armhf and arm64 we haven't specified anything to be "stable" as there has been next to none testing.
<daker> Mirv: ok thanks
<daker> i'll just use the edge channel then
<tsdgeos> zsombi: kalikiana_: guys i broke BorderImage, very sorry :/ https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-borderimage-regression/+merge/319555
<zsombi> tsdgeos: what have U done???!?!!??!??!!
<tsdgeos> is there a way we can get this fast-path-released?
<zsombi> tsdgeos: I think we can, once lands to staging, we can fire a landing, bzoltan & Mirv :)
<zsombi> tsdgeos: pls, get it against staging... :(
<tsdgeos> shit sorry
<tsdgeos> zsombi: done
<zsombi> tsdgeos: thx!!!
<Mirv> zsombi: please top-ack https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-borderimage-regression/+merge/319556 then (the new MP)
<Mirv> I think it'd be then the only commit to release so I'm sure QA will also be happy to review it quite quickly
<zsombi> Mirv: but that goes towards trunk, not staging
<zsombi> Mirv: so tsdgeos provided one to staging, out of which we can make a landing
<zsombi> tsdgeos: Mirv: happroved
<Mirv> zsombi: thanks
<Mirv> tsdgeos: and it's merged. next up harass bzoltan to do a quick new landing with basically just that included.
<tsdgeos> oka
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-03-12
<Crimzicz> hello?
<Crimzicz> ...
<Crimzicz> I feel as if I'm on the wrong channel for this...
<bluss> hey
<Crimzicz> oh hey
<bluss> I wish there was a channel on this topic that was alive
<Crimzicz> just started Ubuntu this morning :)
<Crimzicz> hopefully it'll help with my app devel. :)
<bluss> ah great. What did you use before, linux or something not linux?
<Crimzicz> Linux Mint 18.1 Serena 32 bit XFCE
<Crimzicz> 2004 Toshiba Satellite A105 laptop
<Crimzicz> old as my great grandma
<Crimzicz> i joined on HexChat now :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2020-03-02
<z4kst4r> Hi Guys, I  have  multiple sites to connect to using VPN and then connect to one platform using the webgui or SSH session for that site and I have to keep switching between the sites with different VPN and then to their interface. I have some scripts to connect to VPN of different sites and open webgui however, I was looking to create a graphical frontend for my desktop. wherein I have blocks in a list for each site and I can double click to con
<z4kst4r> would then turn green) and I can right click to choose to connect through webgui or SSH to the platform as well. I am not an advanced programmer but I think I should be able to do this at least. Do you have any ideas on what language and packages can be used to accomplish this?
<tomreyn> z4kst4r: part of what you wrote was cut off due to the line length limit.
<tomreyn> you might be interested in https://ipredator.se/netsplice
